# Axe FX II - A New Era Begins



## FrancescoFiligoi

Now that we now the truth, it's time to officially discuss about it. No more countdowns, no more mind games, this is the real shit!

Anyway, this seems MORE than promising...take a look here Introducing the Axe-Fx II











I'm a bit pissed off, though....anyone wanna buy my Ultra?


----------



## Taylor2

Two threads made at the exact same time....

This one has pictures though.



I have to sell my Ultra and buy one of these now.
FUUUUUUU


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Taylor said:


> I have to sell my Ultra and buy one of these now.
> FUUUUUUU



You tell me


----------



## Kairos

Taylor said:


> Two threads made at the exact same time....
> 
> This one has pictures though.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to sell my Ultra and buy one of these now.
> FUUUUUUU



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/157147-axe-fx-ii.html

ZINNNGG! 

Mods will close one (if not both down).


----------



## ivancic1al

Just when I thought it couldn't get much better...

EDIT

 It begins : http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-sale-trade-wanted/157149-axefx-ultra.html


----------



## Xiphos68

I'm very interested to hearing the difference between the ultra and this one.

Sounds a lot better. But is it?


----------



## cyril v

Anyone who wants to trade their AxeFx Ultra for a POD HD, hit me up.


----------



## Arterial

Interesting...and I just bought the Ultra too..

about the processing power...how much do you need really?


----------



## Enselmis

Clips or it's a hoax.


----------



## asmegin_slayer

USB, enough said.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Xiphos68 said:


> I'm very interested to hearing the difference between the ultra and this one.
> 
> Sounds a lot better. But is it?



Having an Ultra, and absolutely loving it, I completely trust Cliff and his work. If this is Axe Fx II, it surely is better.


----------



## Kairos

Arterial said:


> about the processing power...how much do you need really?



Twice as much..DUHH. The Ultra was never sufficient anyway.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Very interesting to see the whole Axe FX community pretty much turn on their Ultras while some of us here are dying for a Standard...


----------



## Xiphos68

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Having an Ultra, and absolutely loving it, I completely trust Cliff and his work. If this is Axe Fx II, it surely is better.



Cool dude. Very interested to hear it.

Just curious though? How similar is the Axe-FX to a real tube amp?

Like a 6505+ or Uberschall. 

Does it still sound processed? 

I've heard stuff but I feel like the real thing still sounds better.


----------



## cyril v

> *Forum being switched off momentarily due to overload*



damn.


----------



## Arterial

ZOMB13 said:


> Very interesting to see the whole Axe FX community pretty much turn on their Ultras while some of us here are dying for a Standard...



Yeah I do find that strange, maybe they just love having the latest toys to play with.
Im happy with my Ultra.


----------



## spattergrind

Good to see someone made a strictly AxeFx II thread instead of the fractal countdown one.

Sooooo stoked I didnt buy an ultra yet! I didnt expect a new product to come out, but thats a good thing! I wont be out of the loop. Same with a phone. I'm thinking to wait for iPhone 5.

Now to save $$$.


----------



## toiletstand

brb buying agile intrepid so i can trade it for axe fx the sequel


----------



## Kairos

I'm also quite suprised that this was released, seeing as AFX Ulta's are (were now) very high in demand.


I guess it goes to show that Cliff really cares about what he does, and wants to put out exactly what he has, as soon as it is ready.


----------



## MikeH

No word on the ability to djent. Not impressed.


----------



## spattergrind

ADD: the price is high. Probably the most I will spend on something in my life. But I guess its cheap compared to a diezel or other boutique amps, in which it will model...lol


----------



## Taylor2

spattergrind said:


> ADD: the price is high. Probably the most I will spend on something in my life. But I guess its cheap compared to a diezel or other boutique amps, in which it will model...lol



As someone who owns a Diezel VH4 and an Axe-FX, the Axe-FX still can't nail a true Diezel VH4 tone.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

ZOMB13 said:


> Very interesting to see the whole Axe FX community pretty much turn on their Ultras while some of us here are dying for a Standard...



I feel you, but as much as I love my Ultra....DAMN, this is so exciting.


----------



## spattergrind

Taylor said:


> As someone who owns a Diezel VH4 and an Axe-FX, the Axe-FX still can't nail a true Diezel VH4 tone.



Well obviously, im just really thinking about getting a axefx II.
I just don't want to shell out that much and then be bummed or bored with it later.


----------



## Taylor2

spattergrind said:


> Well obviously, im just really thinking about getting a axefx II.
> I just don't want to shell out that much and then be bummed or bored with it later.



Just clarifying really.
No jab at you.

A lot of people also seem to put too much faith in the fact that it's a 'modeller'. Sure, it models other tones. Not 100% accurate, but good enough.
But it's capable of tones that no amp can really touch regardless.

I really just consider it an amp with adjustable preamp circuits. 

And if the Axe-FX II can do more then the original, sign me the fuck up.


/end drunken ramblings


----------



## djpharoah

Waiting for the price of a standard to drop sub $1k with this news


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Taylor said:


> As someone who owns a Diezel VH4 and an Axe-FX, the Axe-FX still can't nail a true Diezel VH4 tone.



I love Diezels with all my heart and they're truly my favourite amps, but a VH4 can't nail 1/100 of what the Axe Fx does. To each his own I guess


----------



## spattergrind

Taylor said:


> Just clarifying really.
> No jab at you.
> 
> A lot of people also seem to put too much faith in the fact that it's a 'modeller'. Sure, it models other tones. Not 100% accurate, but good enough.
> But it's capable of tones that no amp can really touch regardless.
> 
> I really just consider it an amp with adjustable preamp circuits.
> 
> And if the Axe-FX II can do more then the original, sign me the fuck up.
> 
> 
> /end drunken ramblings



No dude, thank you I appreciated it. I like getting advice and researching before I buy anything expensive really.
I wish I would have USB connectivity instead of MIDI for patches and updates and well what do you know!

I guess the phrase, "good things come to those who wait" really applies here.


----------



## Taylor2

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> I love Diezels with all my heart and they're truly my favourite amps, but a VH4 can't nail 1/100 of what the Axe Fx does. To each his own I guess



That's not the point.
The Axe-FX is a modeller and effects processor. 
The Diezel is a tube amp. 
Two very different things.
After owning this thing for two years, I STILL don't believe it's a replacement for tube amps.


Background story : I use the axe-fx for recording.



spattergrind said:


> No dude, thank you I appreciated it. I like getting advice and researching before I buy anything expensive really.
> I wish I would have USB connectivity instead of MIDI for patches and updates and well what do you know!
> 
> I guess the phrase, "good things come to those who wait" really applies here.



It's definitely something I'd suggest to anyone.
Not only is it super versatile, but it also teaches you about how a guitar tone works, and how to bring the best out of what you have.

Still use a tube amp live, but it is definitely a must-have.


----------



## spattergrind

Good thing ive decided to keep my 5150. Ballsy metal tube tone.
Now to sell my krank.
Both for the II?  Nah idk.


----------



## Taylor2

spattergrind said:


> Good thing ive decided to keep my 5150. Ballsy metal tube tone.
> Now to sell my krank.
> Both?  Nah idk.



I still have my 6505.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

djpharoah said:


> Waiting for the price of a standard to drop sub $1k with this news



B-town cheapness :drunk:


----------



## evilsaint

Dual DSP ? wow~ running with Dual-Core now ... Quad-Core in future ? 

http://www.fractalaudio.com/products-fas-axe-fx-ii-2.html
Next we rewrote the book on power amp modeling. *G2 Amp Modeling&#8482; Technology* models the *entire power amp* 
*including the phase inverter, power tubes, output transformer, power transformer, choke, filter caps and more.* 
The results are amazing: warm, yet tight bass, powerful midrange and silky highs. 
We even model speaker distortion and voice coil interaction. 
In addition, the amplifier block now includes an integrated 8-band graphic equalizer 
for additional tone shaping without extra blocks.

GOOD JOB !!!


----------



## Antenna

This is probably one of the most discouraging things I've ever seen. I've literally had my Axe FX for like 3 months now..... Fuck man!


----------



## Metalus

Antenna said:


> This is probably one of the most discouraging things I've ever seen. I've literally had my Axe FX for like 3 months now..... Fuck man!



Same here man im pretty bummed. I bought mine in January


----------



## KingAenarion

Do want muchly...

Now the interesting question will be how much the International Distributors Mark up the cost... particularly here in Australia... It's already $2950 for an Ultra... please Dear Lord don't be much more than that... Then it'd be worth waiting until one of my friends move Overseas and pay them to ship it back...

Or I'll just buy two used Ultras for that price when people start selling them to beat the rapid price drop


----------



## carbon

What I'm most stoked about:

"A dedicated 60-second looper block is now included. The Delay and Reverb blocks now feature many improvements including integrated parametric EQ. Chorus, Flanger and Wahwah modeling has been improved and also now includes optional built-in nonlinearity "circuit overdrive" simulations. Graphic Equalizers (including Global) are 10-band. Compressors now use ms values for attack and release times, tempo parameters now offer 64 different rhythmic values, filters operate at up to 24 dB slope, maximum global LFO and sequencer rates upped to 30 Hz, and more!"

"all-new dedicated control port for connecting an MFC-101 MIDI Foot Controller via that unit's EXPANSION port"

"provides an almost 10 dB SNR improvement with the same pristine quality"

USB 2.0!!!!

Also, I'm quite curious about the G2 amp modeling, the VVT, and the X/Y switching. Now, who wants to buy my Ultra? Hahaha


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

carbon said:


> What I'm most stoked about:
> 
> "A dedicated 60-second looper block is now included. The Delay and Reverb blocks now feature many improvements including integrated parametric EQ. Chorus, Flanger and Wahwah modeling has been improved and also now includes optional built-in nonlinearity "circuit overdrive" simulations. Graphic Equalizers (including Global) are 10-band. Compressors now use ms values for attack and release times, tempo parameters now offer 64 different rhythmic values, filters operate at up to 24 dB slope, maximum global LFO and sequencer rates upped to 30 Hz, and more!"
> 
> "all-new dedicated control port for connecting an MFC-101 MIDI Foot Controller via that unit's EXPANSION port"
> 
> "provides an almost 10 dB SNR improvement with the same pristine quality"
> 
> USB 2.0!!!!
> 
> Also, I'm quite curious about the G2 amp modeling, the VVT, and the X/Y switching. Now, who wants to buy my Ultra? Hahaha



and finally, more IR slots! 64 stock cabs and 50 available slots 

EDIT: new Redwirez and Ownhammer impulses are already inside the machine!!!


----------



## evilsaint

US$2199 for an AXE-FX II ???
http://forum.fractalaudio.com/axe-fx-general-discussion/35905-blastoff-2.html

People started selling Ultra on eBay.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Headphone output, too? Is it the dream machine or what?


----------



## JeffFromMtl




----------



## brutalwizard

i just got pumped for the price of the previous models to plummet to something i can still never afford haha


----------



## Curt

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Headphone output, too? Is it the dream machine or what?



I believe so. 

it's nice that i'll be able to have something that I can just have in my bedroom late at night and have a patch or three(lol) for headphone jamming with some of the most killer tonal options at my disposal. 

I figured it would be overhyped, but for me, it's not. Now it's the perfect rig in a box for any time of the day..


----------



## MABGuitar

Yay, another reason for me to get a job!


----------



## AK DRAGON

SWEEET MONKAY LOVE!!!!
YES!!!!!!

They listened when we all said we wanted USB.. 
Finally an update to that outdated MIDI

Now to find the monies to purchase.. or a liquor store or two to knock off


----------



## Prydogga

Damn it. That looks amazing. Still, no ones going to be selling Standards to get one. I only lack Axe FX because no one bloody sells them! Now I'll have to save for the best one. POOR ME.


----------



## Curt

MABGuitar said:


> Yay, another reason for me to get a job!



I have multiple reasons that I need a job, this just adds another to the list.


----------



## Zenerith

I've been waiting for my Ultra for a few months now....hmmmm...should i get an ultra super-cheap from ebay/SS.org or just buy the new Axe-Fx II!? hmmmmm hmmmm now there's the question....they'll probably raise the price of the new unit to 2800 here in europe and say it's because of the global warming or something similar


----------



## Deadnightshade

Zenerith said:


> they'll probably raise the price of the new unit to 2800 here in europe and say it's because of the global warming or something similar



^

Basically axe fx II emulates all those tube amps so truthfully,that it emits the sum of their thermal load to the atmosphere.Hence the higher tax


----------



## Zenerith

Deadnightshade said:


> ^
> 
> Basically axe fx II emulates all those tube amps so truthfully,that it emits the sum of their thermal load to the atmosphere.Hence the higher tax



yeah that sounds legit


----------



## MastrXploder

I just bought my ultra direct less then 3 weeks ago. I really hate fractal right now...


----------



## prh

one thing they better fucking do is LEARN BUILD ENOUGH TO MEET THE DEMAND OF EVERYONE WHO WANTS TO BUY ONE GODDAMMIT.

because when i have got the money, i will buy one... if they ACTUALLY HAVE MANUFACTURED ENOUGH UNITS TO SELL ME ONE

/angry consumer


----------



## petereanima

Zenerith said:


> I've been waiting for my Ultra for a few months now....hmmmm...should i get an ultra super-cheap from ebay/SS.org or just buy the new Axe-Fx II!? hmmmmm hmmmm now there's the question....they'll probably raise the price of the new unit to 2800 here in europe and say it's because of the global warming or something similar



same boat here...i'm waiting for an update from G66, curious about the price of course...and then i have to make a decision..Ultra for "cheap", or "II" all the way...


----------



## Racerdeth

I've just bought a POD HD500 because I thought "Nahhhh, an axe FX won't be worth £1600 more to me" methinks the price will probably be dropping quite considerably on standards/ultras....





On a more positive note, this baby looks awesome.


----------



## Zenerith

I've heard rumors that Charlie Sheen helped with the development of the "virtual vacuum tube"-technology


----------



## K-Roll

i must say I am not getting a massive boner reading about the axe fx II. 
First of all I highly doubt that any of you could take advantage of more than 50% of the possibilities you had with the ultra..
You'd need a degree in MIT in tweaking in order to beat the most out of it.. yo dawg i heard you like amp modeling so we hooked you up with axe fxII modeller which models the ultra modeller which modelled old amp modellers like line 6 POD which modelled real tube amps.. 
What should be the real step forward? 
If I read the description most of these enhancements they're listing could be a part of just a firmware upgrade for the ultra unit or?

I was still somehow waiting for just an FX standalone unit to be released, something which would be based on almost eventide-ish quality effects with some uberpro AD/DA converters which would make the TC flagships sound like cheap casio. That would be quite interesting for me but being a guy using tube amps and loving them to death, it's just a next thing for me to really pass..
But maybe I'll now get hold of a cheapo axe fx ultra which I could use just for FX now that ebay will be overkilled by these, so keep em comming 

and the waiting list will be 2 years long again yaaay..


----------



## Winspear

Looks pretty awesome. Surprisingly cheap too! The PC functions look good for reamping etc but not greatly easier than before.

So for now...*goes back to dreaming of software*


----------



## bluffalo

Prydogga said:


> Damn it. That looks amazing. Still, no ones going to be selling Standards to get one. I only lack Axe FX because no one bloody sells them! Now I'll have to save for the best one. POOR ME.


well, eventually i might have my standard for sale, haha.


----------



## CynicEidolon

It's funny to read peoples "I HAVE TO HAVE THIS!" post when they haven't even heard it yet. Just goes to show how much of a fan boy item this has become. Good for Fractal though. It's the best way to make a product successful nowadays.


----------



## Dayn

I don't even know what half the new stuff does. I put an AxeFX on the backburner to save for a car, but...

This is worth more to me now.


----------



## Fred the Shred

I'm curious about this unit, but I'm most pleased with how cheap backups for my Ultra will start filling the classifieds and Ebay.


----------



## ST3MOCON

wow its only going to retail for $2199! I was expecting twice as much as an ultra. i wonder whats going to happen to the ultras value? very exciting news.


----------



## buffa d

So is this going to replace the ultra?

edit. The unit seems interesting enough. I'm sure it'll sound great, but I have absolutely no need for one right now. 
My standard does the job VERY well


----------



## WickedSymphony

CynicEidolon said:


> It's funny to read peoples "I HAVE TO HAVE THIS!" post when they haven't even heard it yet.



I do agree with you that we still have to hear how their new processing sounds, but considering how awesome the original model sounds I think it's at least somewhat understandable that people already want this so badly. Not to mention that some of what they added to the new unit are things that many people have explicitly asked for, and that if their new processing isn't super amazing right off the bat it can be improved with firmware updates down the road.

I'll be getting along just fine with my Ultra for now since the new model doesn't make it sound any less amazing. Also as was said earlier, good things come to those who wait, so I guess I'll be getting along fine with this thing until Axe-Fx III


----------



## Zenerith

g66.eu is still at countdown 1, i'm pressing the refresh button every now and then to check if i could actually order the new unit  i bet it will take them a week to update the site and they'll go "tadaa, here's the surprise revealed, Axe-Fx II !!!" and everyone will be like "yeah yeah, we heard about it a week ago-.-"


----------



## cyb

looks amazing, but I feel bad for those who have bought ultras in the past few months...I sure would like to have one but I'm just a bedroom wanker and I cant justify the cost...


----------



## drmosh

CynicEidolon said:


> It's funny to read peoples "I HAVE TO HAVE THIS!" post when they haven't even heard it yet. Just goes to show how much of a fan boy item this has become. Good for Fractal though. It's the best way to make a product successful nowadays.



everyone has heard the axe-fx (ultra) though and this can only sound better, so what's not to understand?


----------



## WickedSymphony

Zenerith said:


> g66.eu is still at countdown 1, i'm pressing the refresh button every now and then to check if i could actually order the new unit



You won't be able to order it for another 1-2 weeks as stated over at the Fractal forums. Don't bother spamming refresh just yet.


----------



## Zenerith

WickedSymphony said:


> You won't be able to order it for another 1-2 weeks as stated over at the Fractal forums. Don't bother spamming refresh just yet.



but i want it NAO!  tho to be realistic, i probably have to wait another 2 or 3 months to get mine as they'll probably run out of them the same day they start selling them. With my luck i'll be buying food or at the gym when they release it and it'll be all over and gone when i get back home xD


----------



## Dayn

ST3MOCON said:


> wow its only going to retail for $2199! I was expecting twice as much as an ultra. i wonder whats going to happen to the ultras value? very exciting news.


As an Australian, I _am_ expecting twice as much as an Ultra. Twice the US Ultra price, at least...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Quite funny, I did a masters dissertation on modelling vacuum tubes about 10-11 years ago, I wonder what he's used to model it, as I remember thhat there was some ludricously heavy mmaths involving orthogonal polynomial approximation that made it feasable


----------



## Zorkuus

son of a... 

Summer's coming. I am completely incapable of saving money during summer.


----------



## Zenerith

the other thread is saying that if you're in the waitlist for an ultra, you'll automatically receive an axe-fx II O_O if the info isn't genuine and i got my hopes up for nothing, i'm going to kill the guy who opened that thread xD


----------



## PeteyG

This does look fucking awesome, and it is annoying that, since I only got my Ultra not even 6 months ago, the price isn't all that much more than I had paid.

However my ultra is doing everything I need it to and the Axe FX II doesn't add anything that I need over what the ultra does. I won't be buying the new unit anytime soon, I might upgrade if/when my ultra breaks down, but then again I may just replace it with a then cheaper ultra.

Besides, it doesn't have any sort of colour options, a firewire input, or even a front mounted camera, pah.


----------



## petereanima

Zenerith said:


> the other thread is saying that if you're in the waitlist for an ultra, you'll automatically receive an axe-fx II O_O if the info isn't genuine and i got my hopes up for nothing, i'm going to kill the guy who opened that thread xD



i can confirm it, i just received the official Email from G66, that ALL pending orders are "upgraded" to the Axe FX II as there is ONLY the "II" available anymore, no more Standard, no more Ultra.

EUR 2.299,-

so 100,- EUR more than previously...


----------



## Zenerith

petereanima said:


> i can confirm it, i just received the official Email from G66, that ALL pending orders are "upgraded" to the Axe FX II as there is ONLY the "II" available anymore, no more Standard, no more Ultra.
> 
> EUR 2.299,-
> 
> so 100,- EUR more than previously...



and i just emailed them earlier this morning saying that i MIGHT want to switch my ultra order to the axe-fx II  ohwell..i still want the new unit. I just hope it won't be another xbox 360 which blows up after a month because of cooling problems


----------



## Jzbass25

Being into dsp creation myself, I am very very intrigued, the more processes they can get through mean they can calculate even more accuracy of analog components, such as bucket loss from point to point for each analog device/amp

Also I feel bad for ppl that recently got ultras but don't be pissed! You have a great product, plus this happens in every tech area, maybe guitarists aren't use to it since you can buy a bogner head and use it for 20 years but in the tech would you buy a gpu it's replaced in a month and the one you bought is half the price haha. Or if you're into apple you see all the basic consumers yell and scream about new products generally every year, that makes me sort of mad but many sectors I deal with can move 7-12x faster haha


----------



## mhickman2

This does indeed suck, but then again, my ultra does more than enough for me. If it weren't for this being released, I wouldn't have even thinked twice about switching to an alternative. Ill just hold onto mine until the axe fx lll comes out.


----------



## TimTomTum

Man,... 2300&#8364; is to much for me little student 
So my analogy to make me feel good is: Some of my most favourite albums were made with an ultra unit. The ultra unit has the same amps as the standard unit. The standard unit will drop like hell and I am happy.

Isn´t that great?


----------



## loktide

TimTomTum said:


> Man,... 2300 is to much for me little student
> So my analogy to make me feel good is: Some of my most favourite albums were made with an ultra unit. The ultra unit has the same amps as the standard unit. The standard unit will drop like hell and I am happy.
> 
> Isn´t that great?



yes, i don't think they'll get as cheap as two years ago, though.

i payed 900 for my standard about two years ago before the craze started.


----------



## HighGain510

Specs look very cool, glad I didn't grab an Ultra at the prices they've been selling for as this looks promising so if I grab another one, I'll probably pick up one of these. Headphone out + USB = two of my major complaints, so I'm very glad they listen to their customers!  Hopefully they can get the biggest piece of the puzzle fixed, and that is getting the amount of completed Axe-Fx II's built QUICKLY so people aren't throwing the first 200 on eBay for $3,000 because there is "NO WAIT TIMEZ U GAIZ!!1!eleventy!!1" like all the other people have been doing with the Ultras forever now.  I get supply and demand, but grabbing one as soon as they come in stock only to flip it for a huge profit or buy it and send it overseas for 2x what you paid for it is more than likely what's pissing off a lot of customers who eagerly await one TO USE.  If they get the production speeds up, that would be awesome.


----------



## Rook

Wow, I'm super excited about this, I hope I have enough money by the time they're available.








To buy a used Ultra 

EDIT: Lol @ how many are suddenly on eBay/in the classified section.


----------



## TimTomTum

loktide said:


> yes, i don't think they'll get as cheap as two years ago, though.
> 
> i payed 900 for my standard about two years ago before the craze started.


In fact, 1000 or even 1100 would please me. But if it really does not drop... I don´t know... maybe I will buy it anyway. 
Although, its sad that I can not tell the difference between the axefx and a real tube amp... I mean ... I am pretty sure what I won´t be ablte distinguish an Axe I or an Axe II.


----------



## avenger

Cant wait for a cheap ultra! Timing could not be better for me, I have enough for a standard right now so I should be able to get an ultra for that price or less!


----------



## MaxStatic

I don't get all the negativity. Guys, a more powerful axe-fx is coming out. This is cause for a celebration, even if you bought an ultra last week.


----------



## HighGain510

avenger said:


> Cant wait for a cheap ultra! Timing could not be better for me, I have enough for a standard right now so I should be able to get an ultra for that price or less!



Actually thinking about it, hopefully the price on a used STANDARD comes down, I'd be cool with that!  I'd love an Axe II I'm sure, but for my needs a Standard would probably do just fine and if they dip down to the $8-1000 range like they should/could once the II drops and if they stop releasing firmware updates for the older stuff it's going to be a buyer's market!


----------



## HighGain510

MaxStatic said:


> I don't get all the negativity. Guys, a more powerful axe-fx is coming out. This is cause for a celebration, even if you bought an ultra last week.



Well CLEARLY you don't get it... those Ultras must sound like trash now!   Yeah I mean I'd be a little upset if I just bought the Ultra NEW a few weeks ago and they announced this now, but that's how technology goes and honestly the original Axe has had a good run as the only model he made so there was nothing "better" and nothing to make the price drop so it had to happen sooner or later, they just picked a less-than-opportune time to buy their unit!  Sorry guys!


----------



## That_One_Person

Fractal is going to have no problem filling orders for this monster. I knew when I saw the thread that SS was gonna go crazy.


----------



## Rook

HighGain510 said:


> Actually thinking about it, hopefully the price on a used STANDARD comes down, I'd be cool with that!  I'd love an Axe II I'm sure, but for my needs a Standard would probably do just fine and if they dip down to the $8-1000 range like they should/could once the II drops and if they stop releasing firmware updates for the older stuff it's going to be a buyer's market!



Yes!

A standard for that money would make my year!


----------



## Andromalia

Fred the Shred said:


> I'm curious about this unit, but I'm most pleased with how cheap backups for my Ultra will start filling the classifieds and Ebay.



I wouldn't expect prices to fall down dramatically. I have a standard and don't plan to buy this. I'm disappointed there's nothingnew for me. The Axe 2 looks great for new buyers, but I don't know if the price is right when you already have an axe fx. 
USB ? Nice, but all of us bought sound interfaces to use the axe fx.
More processing ? Ok, but a standard was enough for me. I rarely have patches using more than 60%

So..I'm keeping my standard for now, waiting to see if there is going to be continuing support for it.

Note: 2300&#8364; is a plain RIPOFF with the dollar being worth nothing these days. 2200$ make 1500&#8364;...

Note; what happens to a failing unit that is still under warranty ?


----------



## Rook

^^^I would.

Price isn't just supply or demand, it's both. Therefore for the same amount (and probably more) used Axe FX units on the Market and less demand caused by a new unit and possibly faster production, the hype's going to be following the II around, and the Standard particularly will become thought of as 'inferior' and plummet in value. Seeing as the yanks are only gunna have to pay about $1k over what they get for their used ultra that's not that much considering how much you'll gain.

I think prices will definitely fall on the current units.

As for the headphone thing, do the current models not work with headphones plugged into the main out?


----------



## HighGain510

Fun111 said:


> As for the headphone thing, do the current models not work with headphones plugged into the main out?



I don't believe they do, IIRC. I think that's why there was such a fuss about adding that output to the device!


----------



## Andromalia

Well in France there is exactly 1 standard on ebay today. Will likely depend on Fractal's ability to meet demand with the axe fx 2, which wasn't the company strong point before.


----------



## Jzbass25

Andromalia said:


> I wouldn't expect prices to fall down dramatically. I have a standard and don't plan to buy this. I'm disappointed there's nothingnew for me. The Axe 2 looks great for new buyers, but I don't know if the price is right when you already have an axe fx.
> USB ? Nice, but all of us bought sound interfaces to use the axe fx.
> More processing ? Ok, but a standard was enough for me. I rarely have patches using more than 60%
> 
> So..I'm keeping my standard for now, waiting to see if there is going to be continuing support for it.
> 
> Note: 2300&#8364; is a plain RIPOFF with the dollar being worth nothing these days. 2200$ make 1500&#8364;...
> 
> Note; what happens to a failing unit that is still under warranty ?



But comparison in CPU usage is hard to do when you dont know how much they changed, just the more in depth valve emu could use a whole CPU, also price wise I bet they'll be a little closer to the US price once they come out.

Also man there are more axefxs on eBay then I normally see!!


----------



## HighGain510

Andromalia said:


> Well in France there is exactly 1 standard on ebay today. Will likely depend on Fractal's ability to meet demand with the axe fx 2, which wasn't the company strong point before.



Yeah see my biggest thing is that Cliff NEEDS to get production speeds up. How much money was he losing from all those units being sold for $2300+ to guys who would pay the premium to not have to wait? I'd bet it was several unit's worth of cash that he missed out on completely. I still don' really understand why they have a "distributor" overseas, they jack the price up like crazy so aside from handling/receiving and shipping out once they're in Europe, what benefit are they adding to the supply chain?  Warranty returns? They still get sent back to Fractal, right? Middle-manning at it's finest!


----------



## petereanima

HighGain510 said:


> I still don' really understand why they have a "distributor" overseas, they jack the price up like crazy so aside from handling/receiving and shipping out once they're in Europe, what benefit are they adding to the supply chain?  Warranty returns? They still get sent back to Fractal, right? Middle-manning at it's finest!



Previously, they were changing the stock-fan to a much more quiet-fan, and yes - of course - warranty-stuff.

But now, if there isnt even a fan-udpate necessary for us....and seeing as the exchange rate changed almost 20% from when i ORDERED to now...and now i should even pay more...damn...i dont know what to think of right now.


----------



## cyril v

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah see my biggest thing is that Cliff NEEDS to get production speeds up. How much money was he losing from all those units being sold for $2300+ to guys who would pay the premium to not have to wait? I'd bet it was several unit's worth of cash that he missed out on completely. I still don' really understand why they have a "distributor" overseas, they jack the price up like crazy so aside from handling/receiving and shipping out once they're in Europe, what benefit are they adding to the supply chain?  Warranty returns? They still get sent back to Fractal, right? Middle-manning at it's finest!



I don't know why anyone would put up with the price gouging of those distributors... I mean, it's probably easier than finding a trustworthy person to help you out, but goddamn, the price is fucking absurd.


----------



## HighGain510

petereanima said:


> Previously, they were changing the stock-fan to a much more quiet-fan, and yes - of course - warranty-stuff.
> 
> But now, if there isnt even a fan-udpate necessary for us....and seeing as the exchange rate changed almost 20% from when i ORDERED to now...and now i should even pay more...damn...i dont know what to think of right now.



Yeah see that's what I'm trying to say, anyone with any type of PC hardware experience can swap out a fan without damaging the unit, and the units still have to go back to fractal for repair unless he's just straight shipping the boards over to them and having them swap the board out, but it's still all relatively basic warranty stuff so I can't see how Cliff (or anyone in Europe) justifies letting them mark up the price on the units so much for the "work" they do. Value-added-reseller =/= distributor and I get that, but I do think it's annoying that they have it set up the way they do because there are a bunch of US guys making a bunch of money buying up all the used Axe-Fx to ship overseas solely because you're getting raped by the International Distributor.


----------



## nothingleft09

Lmao @ Ebay. I like how people on there are trying to sell there NEAR MINT Ultra's for $99 less than the AFX II. Really? Like ya won't notice? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fractal-Audio-A...208?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf70f3020


----------



## Sepultorture

well shit on me, i can't believe it's an Axe FX 2, fucking YES. with all the new updates, plus the USB, i can say that i am for sure gunning for this.

also question about the interface thing, i wonder if this will use CORE AUDIO, cus if this can double as an interface, i can also sell my current interface as use this for all my live and recorded guitar needs. will also minimize my DAW work space

as much as the thought of jumping on an even cheaper standard or ultra, the updates to this do make it tempting enough that i will save for this, i was very much on the fence before about going Fractal, and was looking into software programs for my DAW, but fuck that, i'm just gunna use this instead

LET THE SAVING BEGIN


----------



## nothingleft09

Wood floors my arse! lmao Uhm correct me if i'm wrong, but the last time i looked at the stanard it was $1,499 new... and this guy seriously has $1,699 as his buy it now price and it comes with "plastic over the LCD, maybe" and the power cord.....??? 



> Selling my Axe Fx Standard in near mint condition. Used in my home studio and works as new. Comes with latest firmware 10.04 and Less then a year old. I don't have the original box anymore but i will ship well protected. Comes with power cord. I believe it still has the protected plastic over the LCD. Sounds incredible, but my wife wants wood floors, so i'm selling a bunch of stuff. Check my other auctions for more cool products...USA Shipping $24....International Express Mail is about $145 and takes about 5-7 days for delivery....International buyer will have to check with me as shipping may be slightly less, and some countries I won't ship to if i can't insure the item for full cost...


 
Fractal Audio Axe Fx Standard Effects Processor NM | eBay


----------



## K-Roll

axe-fx ultra | eBay made my day


----------



## Mindcrime1204

CynicEidolon said:


> It's funny to read peoples "I HAVE TO HAVE THIS!" post when they haven't even heard it yet. Just goes to show how much of a fan boy item this has become. Good for Fractal though. It's the best way to make a product successful nowadays.


 
People get like that when a reputed builder/software maker releases something new.

They KNOW it will be good. 

And if it's supposedly better than the Ultra (which im guessing you refuse to own) I don't see a prob with the anticipation and exitement!


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Also, I know it comes out in 2 weeks.... but I'm waiting for Bulb to post a "NEW AXE-FX II DAY" in way less than that 




PS: lol @ the 15 Axe FX Ultras on ebay right now


----------



## leandroab

asmegin_slayer said:


> USB, enough said.



Pretty much... The only thing that caught my attention.

In other news, I'll buy your Ultra for $999


----------



## HighGain510

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Also, I know it comes out in 2 weeks.... but I'm waiting for Bulb to post a "NEW AXE-FX II DAY" in way less than that



I'm hoping he'll move at least one of his Ultras to get a II so I can try it and figure out if it's worth the extra cash to me!


----------



## youshy

HighGain510 said:


> I'm hoping he'll move at least one of his Ultras to get a II so I can try it and figure out if it's worth the extra cash to me!



So maybe somebody will tell him that we're waiting?  Or.. Bulb, come here, right now!


----------



## Larrikin666

I'm 100% buying one of these day one....and still keeping my Ultra.


----------



## ArrowHead

This is intriguing. Can't wait to see one in action.


----------



## JMP2203

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> I love Diezels with all my heart and they're truly my favourite amps, but a VH4 can't nail 1/100 of what the Axe Fx does. To each his own I guess



but some people like to have 2 or 3 great tones more than 83752 that are just ok

i really hope the axe 2 will be closer to a real amp, since the ultra was really not that close imo


----------



## xmetalhead69

I'm just gonna wait for axe fx 3, it has a new feature where it records your tracks for you, you just think the notes you want it to play


----------



## petereanima

JMP2203 said:


> but some people like to have 2 or 3 great tones more than 83752 that are just ok



And secondly (and even more improtant): It was never the intend of a Diezel to cover the tones of the Axe, but vice versa it was.


----------



## Skanky

This is fantastic news for me (new purchase!)!!! Woo hoo!

Does anyone have any suggestions for where to check for availability updates? I want to order this thing the second it's in stock.


----------



## asmegin_slayer

K-Roll said:


> axe-fx ultra | eBay made my day



Holy shit, just overnight from no axe fx in ebay to every damn axe fx ultra's in ebay.


----------



## orb451

<British Accent>Fuckin' Ell...</British Accent>

Well, looks like my Ultra's going up for sale too, going to have to hope for the best but prepare for the worst price-wise though. 

Look for it in the classifieds on here in a day or two.


----------



## HighGain510

One just dropped @ $1550 shipped. Hopefully if someone wants a cheap Ultra before the drop, they grab this:

AXE-FX ULTRA in MINT Condition, guitar amp modeler | eBay

Steve just sent it to me and while I'm tempted I anticipate they're going to drop a bit now that the II is out.


----------



## HighGain510

HighGain510 said:


> One just dropped @ $1550 shipped. Hopefully if someone wants a cheap Ultra before the drop, they grab this:
> 
> AXE-FX ULTRA in MINT Condition, guitar amp modeler | eBay
> 
> Steve just sent it to me and while I'm tempted I anticipate they're going to drop a bit now that the II is out.



AAAAAND it's gone. Wasn't me either, someone got a good deal (IMO, there's NOTHING wrong with the Ultra regardless of the II coming out).  I was tempted to grab it but I want to see how the new one does in comparison.


----------



## SirMyghin

HighGain510 said:


> One just dropped @ $1550 shipped. Hopefully if someone wants a cheap Ultra before the drop, they grab this:
> 
> AXE-FX ULTRA in MINT Condition, guitar amp modeler | eBay
> 
> Steve just sent it to me and while I'm tempted I anticipate they're going to drop a bit now that the II is out.




I wager they are going to get cheaper than that yet


----------



## Might-is-Right

I got home about 11pm last night and read this thread. Pulled up my local CL and there were already 3 ads for Axe Fx! This morning another one. It seems there won't be any shortage of the "old" units available.

I don't see myself trying to sell my ultra to get the new version. If I sell it will probably be because my ultra already has way too much stuff on it that I don't use/know how to use.

Not really sure what to make of this. I am curious to see what happens to the resale value of the ultras. How low will the price need to drop for a new buyer to justify buying something "outdated" when for a few hundred bucks more they could have the latest greatest?

I do feel for the guys who just paid basically the same price for the ultra.


----------



## Larrikin666

I really hope patch files are compatible with the new version. I have around 30 complex patches that I don't want to have to build by hand again.


----------



## spattergrind

MaxStatic said:


> I don't get all the negativity. Guys, a more powerful axe-fx is coming out. This is cause for a celebration, even if you bought an ultra last week.




sorry I had to...

But ya I cant wait for a II demo from Bulb. He always knows how to make a sick ass tone.
He's probably going to get one for free. Lucky bastard...


----------



## Jzbass25

God I really am excited about lower priced units but... I fear they'll be gone fast before I have enough money to get one


----------



## HighGain510

Larrikin666 said:


> I really hope patch files are compatible with the new version. I have around 30 complex patches that I don't want to have to build by hand again.



They're not, Cliff posted that somewhere because I recall (not sure which forum at this point) someone was bitching because he had a ridiculous amount of custom patches and none of them will transfer over!  Sorry!


----------



## Sippin40oz

Going back to the EU distribution thing i cant believe they are going to charge $3288 at todays exchange rates. I understand the need to pay taxes and all but thats about 50% mark up! Being from the UK i would also have to pay in Euros as well so would have to pay the bank / credit card company exchange fees on top of that. 

From the G66 website:



> [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*G66 PRICE COMPARES WELL TO USA PRICING *
> [/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif](Euro duty, VAT and USA-transport deducted): Take a look around the world on the web and you'll find that with reduction of tax, duty and transport youll find a similar or even a better price at G66 than if you bought directly in the USA.[/FONT]



 50% mark up? Fuck you G66..... 

Why wont Fractal just allow you to buy direct from outside the states?


----------



## Zenerith

If i bought ultra yesterday from the states, with all the taxes and dutycharges it would have cost me 1777&#8364;+shipping....2200&#8364;+ shipping from g66.eu. Their prices are just a daylight robbery because they know we europeans can't buy it from anywhere else really (atleast not if we want to buy it brand new). Mostly people on ebay are selling Axes to US only so that sucks too!


----------



## Andromalia

No clue. I understand it being a bit more expensive because of shipping/handling and taxes that are higher in europe (but hey we don't have electricity shortages in summer  ) but with the current &#8364;/$ ratio...

Let's calculate a bit.

2100$. Ok.
100$ S&H Ok. (that's what a packaged guitar with HSC costs, axe fx is not heavier and smaller so it should be an honest estimate)

--->1537&#8364;

VAT 20% -> 1844&#8364;

That's what it costs to import a single axe-fx _at retail price_. (Meaning, not including discounts for distributor prices, I doubt G66 pays retail prices for axefxes, bulk shipping of units etc.)

So that's 400&#8364; per unit for G66 for just basically relabeling a package with another address...No added value compared to importing one yourself (Well, except Cliff won't do it for whatever reason, obviously)

Hey Mr Fractal can I be the european distributor ? I'll only take 300&#8364;/unit. 


On a more happy note, standard/ultra firmware 11.0 is up.


----------



## SirMyghin

Sippin40oz said:


> Going back to the EU distribution thing i cant believe they are going to charge $3288 at todays exchange rates. I understand the need to pay taxes and all but thats about 50% mark up! Being from the UK i would also have to pay in Euros as well so would have to pay the bank / credit card company exchange fees on top of that.
> 
> From the G66 website:



What do you get for wages over there. I know a lot of folks whine about exchange rates like "we pay 1000 GBP and you pay 1000$ it isn't fair as our dollar is worth more", but internally the dollars have the same value/effect roughly (that is my understanding at least). Without international trade the prices are identical, and have the same impact relative to cost of living and wages.


----------



## Zenerith

Andromalia said:


> No clue. I understand it being a bit more expensive because of shipping/handling and taxes that are higher in europe (but hey we don't have electricity shortages in summer  ) but with the current /$ ratio...
> 
> Let's calculate a bit.
> 
> 2100$. Ok.
> 100$ S&H Ok. (that's what a packaged guitar with HSC costs, axe fx is not heavier and smaller so it should be an honest estimate)
> 
> --->1537
> 
> VAT 20% -> 1844
> 
> That's what it costs to import a single axe-fx _at retail price_. (Meaning, not including discounts for distributor prices, I doubt G66 pays retail prices for axefxes, bulk shipping of units etc.)
> 
> So that's 400 per unit for G66 for just basically relabeling a package with another address...No added value compared to importing one yourself (Well, except Cliff won't do it for whatever reason, obviously)
> 
> Hey Mr Fractal can I be the european distributor ? I'll only take 300/unit.
> 
> 
> On a more happy note, standard/ultra firmware 11.0 is up.



i would buy it from you rather than g66.eu haha xD


----------



## xfilth

Zenerith said:


> If i bought ultra yesterday from the states, with all the taxes and dutycharges it would have cost me 1777+shipping....2200+ shipping from g66.eu. Their prices are just a daylight robbery because they know we europeans can't buy it from anywhere else really (atleast not if we want to buy it brand new). Mostly people on ebay are selling Axes to US only so that sucks too!



Remembered to include VAT in your calculation? That's an extra 23% in Finland


----------



## Deadnightshade

SirMyghin said:


> and have the same impact relative to cost of living and wages.



I agree with that for most part,but in my country wages are way lower than the required ones for our cost of living.So the higher prices kill me..


----------



## Zenerith

xfilth said:


> Remembered to include VAT in your calculation? That's an extra 23% in Finland



yes i included VAT and 3.5% dutycharges =)


----------



## Cancer

So does anyone know how TC Electronics fits into all of this? I was really hoping for a distribution deal so that I could get my AxeFx from AMS using the 5 payment plan.


----------



## xfilth

Zenerith said:


> yes i included VAT and 3.5% dutycharges =)



Ah, I see  Even though shipping is also subject for VAT and duty-charges, that's still quite a shocking price-difference.


----------



## Andromalia

SirMyghin said:


> What do you get for wages over there. I know a lot of folks whine about exchange rates like "we pay 1000 GBP and you pay 1000$ it isn't fair as our dollar is worth more", but internally the dollars have the same value/effect roughly (that is my understanding at least). Without international trade the prices are identical, and have the same impact relative to cost of living and wages.




They aren't.

1) It's difficult to make exact comparisons, as one thing can be more expensive while the other is cheaper. Say, my housing can be more expensive than yours but my food cheaper, considering we live in identical houses and eat the same stuff.

2) Levels of income are different enough in variying USA states and european countries between themselves. Yes Poland is using the  too, but salaries there are much less than in western europe.

3) Taxation models are very different. We get taxed a lot more but on the other hand have to pay way less for some stuff (medical insurance among others)

If that's any help, I earn about 30K yearly and I'm base middle-class, that's approximately the median salary in France (median: 50% people earn more, 50% earn less)


----------



## Adversor

Antenna said:


> This is probably one of the most discouraging things I've ever seen. I've literally had my Axe FX for like 3 months now..... Fuck man!



I am glad I returned my Ultra two weeks ago  I will now hunt for a cheap ass one after they had the guts to introduce the II.


----------



## Adversor

MaxStatic said:


> I don't get all the negativity. Guys, a more powerful axe-fx is coming out. This is cause for a celebration, even if you bought an ultra last week.



I lol'd.


----------



## Andromalia

Just updated to 11.0...I gotta say, it's good. Most patches I had flubbiness issues with have been magically fixed. \o/


----------



## SirMyghin

Andromalia said:


> They aren't.
> 
> 1) It's difficult to make exact comparisons, as one thing can be more expensive while the other is cheaper. Say, my housing can be more expensive than yours but my food cheaper, considering we live in identical houses and eat the same stuff.
> 
> 2) Levels of income are different enough in variying USA states and european countries between themselves. Yes Poland is using the  too, but salaries there are much less than in western europe.
> 
> 3) Taxation models are very different. We get taxed a lot more but on the other hand have to pay way less for some stuff (medical insurance among others)
> 
> If that's any help, I earn about 30K yearly and I'm base middle-class, that's approximately the median salary in France (median: 50% people earn more, 50% earn less)



Gotcha, I guess the whole multi-country currency thing (the Euro) kind of screws with that a bit nowadays. Thansk for the perspective though, looked up Canada's medium household wage out of curiousity, 63.9K (this probably assumes 2 people are making it however), so it is fairly close in this case. That is household not individual income though. "Equivilized household disposable income" according to the magical world of wikipedia tells a slightly different story, with Canada at 25k and France at 19 (6K is a big different I know).


----------



## Larrikin666

Sippin40oz said:


> Why wont Fractal just allow you to buy direct from outside the states?



They don't want to deal with the extra hassle and expensive required to export them. We deal with the same problem where I work. We only sell direct in the continental U.S. and use distributors for the rest of the world. We don't have to bother dealing with multiple shipping programs, international shipping laws, etc. We're MUCH larger than Fractal, but still prefer to sell to distributors for a lower price rather mess with the added frustration that comes with selling equipment globally. 

I really feel for everyone looking to purchase one of these internationally. I considered selling my Ultra for a bunch of money on eBay a few weeks ago to beat the rush, but I think I'd rather hook up an international on here with a good price and have that be my good deed for the day.


----------



## cyril v

What does, "a touch of G2 modeling technology" entail?


----------



## adam_inanimacy

even as i type this it seems like a stupid question, but forgive me as i need to put my mind at rest...
i was on the waiting list for an ultra and as such should be gettin an axe fx II when g66 get them in, and although i think my pc is fine atm i have had a couple of issues with viruses/spyware in the past, and if im goin to be hookin my new axe up via usb and commands are going to be sent back and forth from axe edit etc, is there any chance that a virus in my pc could someone get onto my axe and mess it up?

again i am 99.9% sure that this isnt possible and no virus written for a pc would be able to affect an axe fx right? but if someone could just put my mind at rest that would be great

cheers


----------



## HighGain510

cyril v said:


> What does, "a touch of G2 modeling technology" entail?



Someone posted that it was a portion of the new VVT stuff, not all though because the hardware on the Ultra/Standard can't handle all of it apparently.


----------



## Sippin40oz

Larrikin666 said:


> They don't want to deal with the extra hassle and expensive required to export them. We deal with the same problem where I work. We only sell direct in the continental U.S. and use distributors for the rest of the world. We don't have to bother dealing with multiple shipping programs, international shipping laws, etc. We're MUCH larger than Fractal, but still prefer to sell to distributors for a lower price rather mess with the added frustration that comes with selling equipment globally.
> 
> I really feel for everyone looking to purchase one of these internationally. I considered selling my Ultra for a bunch of money on eBay a few weeks ago to beat the rush, but I think I'd rather hook up an international on here with a good price and have that be my good deed for the day.



I have worked in a IT company who sent equipment all over the world and the extra shipping requirements are a couple of mins extra work at most. Print off a customs invoice with the cost of the item and stick that to the box. Most companies will use internet web pages for the shipping companies so thats easy to do as well. And the actual money collection could be done through usual webstores in $ to avoid any hassle with exchange rates. 

Yes it could be hassle with import laws if you were sending hundreds of different products to different countries. But we are talking 4 Fractal Audio products and 5 Atomic audio products which are all electronics based. They are sold in the EU already so theres no problems with meeting safety standards. Taxes are all paid by the reciever so theres no issues with that.

With the question of warranties, most exporters state that if you buy it from the states then there is no warranty. Rondo is a good example of this working fine. Rondo sends out fragile items with a diverse product range all over the world why cant Fractal do it?


----------



## Rook

adam_inanimacy said:


> even as i type this it seems like a stupid question, but forgive me as i need to put my mind at rest...
> i was on the waiting list for an ultra and as such should be gettin an axe fx II when g66 get them in, and although i think my pc is fine atm i have had a couple of issues with viruses/spyware in the past, and if im goin to be hookin my new axe up via usb and commands are going to be sent back and forth from axe edit etc, is there any chance that a virus in my pc could someone get onto my axe and mess it up?
> 
> again i am 99.9% sure that this isnt possible and no virus written for a pc would be able to affect an axe fx right? but if someone could just put my mind at rest that would be great
> 
> cheers



Unless your Axe runs on Windows it should be fine, for the same reason why most hardware isn't affected by common viruses. Your drivers and Axe Edit might screw around a bit, but it won't effect the Axe.

If it does, you can restore it.


----------



## adam_inanimacy

Fun111 said:


> Unless your Axe runs on Windows it should be fine, for the same reason why most hardware isn't affected by common viruses. Your drivers and Axe Edit might screw around a bit, but it won't effect the Axe.
> 
> If it does, you can restore it.


 

ah okay thanks man, im guessin restoring factory settings would be the equivalent of completely wiping the hardrive on a pc and would get rid of any type of infection that was on there?


----------



## Pedrojoca

man this is so awesome \m/ worth the wait....

right now i feel like " man i'm finally getting an axe fx, and it's going to be cheap as hell" hahahah but then i think about getting one and feeling bad about missing the new stuff in the new version. 


EDIT: oh boy... HHAAHAHHAHAHHAHA look a this: the thing is flooded

axe fx | eBay


----------



## Andromalia

SirMyghin said:


> ...


I don't like using averages for estimating the level of income of a country, as extremes completely bork the numbers. (ie, bill gates and 5 beggars have an average earning of many millions a month: you don't learn anything with this figure) the median income at least shows something tangible and where the middle ground is and is unaffected by statistical anomalies (ie the few very rich that bork averages but are statistically meaningless when we talk populations)

I think I'm going to pass on axe-fx 2 and maybe buy a III in five years when the 1 will be *really* oudtated, which it isn't atm.


----------



## simulclass83

Holy shitstick, this is perfect timing, right as I was about to buy an Ultra. It says on the bottom retail for 2200, not bad at all.


----------



## troyguitar

Andromalia said:


> If that's any help, I earn about 30K yearly and I'm base middle-class, that's approximately the median salary in France (median: 50% people earn more, 50% earn less)



Median salary here is like $29k so it does make some sense to just change the $ to a  on price tags if we're using consumer buying power to set prices.

Anyway, regarding this AxeII thingie:

Rear input (seriously, this should be standard on ALL rack gear) + USB interface + powering MFC-101 without any extra cables = Fractal have solved all of my concerns with the original AxeFX. The only remaining issue for me is that the MFC-101 has way too buttons and not enough expression pedals  This will be on my short list of potential new rigs later this year. My DigiTech 2101 is getting a little dated


----------



## Andromalia

> Median salary here is like $29k so it does make some sense to just change the $ to a  on price tags if we're using consumer buying power to set prices.



Median INCOME is important, median salary is not that useful, say you have 90% unemployment, it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## troyguitar

err income was what I meant, I have salary on the brain as I'm currently interviewing for jobs and thinking about making enough money to buy an Axe FX II . That is the median individual income for the USA from as recently as I remember.


----------



## buffa d

Actually the only thing my standard lacks is a headphone output..


----------



## themike

buffa d said:


> Actually the only thing my standard lacks is a headphone output..


 
Yeah but you should play it through monitors anyway - UP YOUR GAME BRAH haha


----------



## Larrikin666

Sippin40oz said:


> I have worked in a IT company who sent equipment all over the world and the extra shipping requirements are a couple of mins extra work at most. Print off a customs invoice with the cost of the item and stick that to the box. Most companies will use internet web pages for the shipping companies so thats easy to do as well. And the actual money collection could be done through usual webstores in $ to avoid any hassle with exchange rates.
> 
> Yes it could be hassle with import laws if you were sending hundreds of different products to different countries. But we are talking 4 Fractal Audio products and 5 Atomic audio products which are all electronics based. They are sold in the EU already so theres no problems with meeting safety standards. Taxes are all paid by the reciever so theres no issues with that.
> 
> With the question of warranties, most exporters state that if you buy it from the states then there is no warranty. Rondo is a good example of this working fine. Rondo sends out fragile items with a diverse product range all over the world why cant Fractal do it?



They CAN do it, but it sounds like Cliff really doesn't want to bother. It's much easier for them to package ~20 Axe-FX units and do one shipment to G66 rather than setting up and packaging 20 separate international to varying countries. I know it's not ideal for the consumer, but Fractal sure as hell isn't having trouble moving units. There's no incentive for them to put more time into moving their supply when they can't keep up with the demand they already have. These are the same growing pains a lot of boutique companies go through. I'm sure as Fractal's customer base grows along with their manufacturing capabilities, then they'll eventually have to come up with a more efficient means of distribution.


----------



## oniduder

funny seeing all the axe-fx shit for sale "randomly" now, hehe

bahahahahhahacopgterasdlfkjads;lfkjrofl;


----------



## Zenerith

Damn i've just received a nice Ultra-offer here in sevenstring.org and i don't know which one to buy xD Ultra or Axe II...ultra is 2 months old and would go around 1800dollars which is a really nice price i think. I'm not a professional guitarrist yet and mostly play and record at my small homestudio..investing 2300&#8364; on Axe-Fx II might be a bit overkill maybe...hmmm (lots of GAS)


----------



## Andromalia

Well, first I'd wait to get ot hear what the difference actually is before making my choice. For all the Ooohs and Aaaahs we still haven't heard anything.
It's fractal, it will be good, but exactly how much better than an original one ? Will it actually be worth upgrading if you already own a standard or Ultra ?


----------



## Zenerith

Andromalia said:


> Well, first I'd wait to get ot hear what the difference actually is before making my choice. For all the Ooohs and Aaaahs we still haven't heard anything.
> It's fractal, it will be good, but exactly how much better than an original one ? Will it actually be worth upgrading if you already own a standard or Ultra ?



My thoughts exactly, also another thing worrying me is this; what if something breaks up? Will i still have the guarantee as i would be buying it used and from USA. I guess i should just wait and think this over carefully, it's midnight here now anyway, goodnight!


----------



## Jzbass25

Andromalia said:


> Well, first I'd wait to get ot hear what the difference actually is before making my choice. For all the Ooohs and Aaaahs we still haven't heard anything.
> It's fractal, it will be good, but exactly how much better than an original one ? Will it actually be worth upgrading if you already own a standard or Ultra ?



Agreed but I am almost certain it will be even closer to the real thing thanks to the extra processes


----------



## HighGain510

Zenerith said:


> Damn i've just received a nice Ultra-offer here in sevenstring.org and i don't know which one to buy xD Ultra or Axe II...ultra is 2 months old and would go around 1800dollars which is a really nice price i think. I'm not a professional guitarrist yet and mostly play and record at my small homestudio..investing 2300&#8364; on Axe-Fx II might be a bit overkill maybe...hmmm (lots of GAS)



Honestly I'd wait for the Axe-II personally. The price is going to drop on the Ultras (just find a guy on eBay who will ship to you, they're as low as $1500USD in some auctions even today!) so if you want one of those wait for a bit and snag one cheap. If the offer is above that, I'd pass. The Axe-Fx II has one MAJOR thing going for it... FUTURE UPGRADES! The firmware went all the way up to version 11.0 for the Ultra. They're on version 1.0 for the Axe II... you'll still be getting updated models, effects, algorithms etc. for years to come whereas the Ultra, while it is a beast already, will absolutely stay the same as there are no future plans for firmware updates from what I'm hearing and the memory is almost full as-is.  Not to mention that Cliff himself said it's using all new algorithms that sound even better.... if he says so, I'd be willing to believe him as he never lied about the Ultra and the Standard!


----------



## themike

HighGain510 said:


> Honestly I'd wait for the Axe-II personally. The price is going to drop on the Ultras (just find a guy on eBay who will ship to you, they're as low as $1500USD in some auctions even today!) so if you want one of those wait for a bit and snag one cheap. If the offer is above that, I'd pass. The Axe-Fx II has one MAJOR thing going for it... FUTURE UPGRADES! The firmware went all the way up to version 11.0 for the Ultra. They're on version 1.0 for the Axe II... you'll still be getting updated models, effects, algorithms etc. for years to come whereas the Ultra, while it is a beast already, will absolutely stay the same as there are no future plans for firmware updates from what I'm hearing and the memory is almost full as-is. Not to mention that Cliff himself said it's using all new algorithms that sound even better.... if he says so, I'd be willing to believe him as he never lied about the Ultra and the Standard!


 
 If he was in the US I would probably agree with you BUT the price of an Axe Fx II in Europe from G66 is going to be INSANE.... absolutely INSANE.


----------



## HighGain510

th3m1ke said:


> If he was in the US I would probably agree with you BUT the price of an Axe Fx II in Europe from G66 is going to be INSANE.... absolutely INSANE.



Sorry I meant to say wait and buy one second-hand from the US, like I suggested regarding the Ultra option (forgot to add that ). Even used, it will still be WAY cheaper.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Guys... Seriously... Hold me...

Too much want! Not enough cash!

What am i meant to do with myself?!

GOD!


----------



## simulclass83

I'm really curious as to how long the waiting list is going to be.


----------



## technomancer

There is no waiting list. You'll be able to buy online when they come in, and that's it (at least from Fractal, no idea what the Euro distributor will do)


----------



## nothingleft09

Well, all I know is I planned on buying an Ultra in october. So I'm glad I waited since I had the money to get one this month. So, good thing for buying new guitars first.


----------



## simulclass83

technomancer said:


> There is no waiting list. You'll be able to buy online when they come in, and that's it (at least from Fractal, no idea what the Euro distributor will do)


With the numbers of people wanting one, are you sure they'll be able to pump out enough of them?


----------



## right_to_rage

Didn't they find a manufacturer in China to keep up with demands? Makes sense if they are only selling one product now.


----------



## nothingleft09

Well, if the Ultra AND Standard are gone, why go overseas manufacturing? You just got rid of all your previous products so they should be able to devote all current manufacturing they have to the AFX II where they were focusing on 2 different products before. They already have the set up for 2 lines obviously so I would say they probably just modified and would run both the old lines dedicated now to the AFX II so now they have twice the output of one product at home in the USA. That makes more sense.


----------



## technomancer

simulclass83 said:


> With the numbers of people wanting one, are you sure they'll be able to pump out enough of them?



It's very possible the runs will sell out just like the previous ones did occasionally. I'd imagine that during those times it will tell you they're out of stock when you try to order one online...

Also there has been zero official word on any manufacturing changes, so anything anybody says on that at this point is just rumors. Cliff is the one that said there would be no waiting lists this time, it's first come first served when they get them in.


----------



## metal_sam14

To the australian guys:
Independent music have removed the prices of all 3 units on their website
http://shop.independentmusic.com.au/categories/Fractal-Audio-Atomic-Amp/
I am anticipating a price drop on the old series, why else would they pull the price from the site? Exciting stuff


----------



## technomancer

metal_sam14 said:


> To the australian guys:
> Independent music have removed the prices of all 3 units on their website
> Fractal Audio / Atomic Amp Products
> I am anticipating a price drop on the old series, why else would they pull the price from the site? Exciting stuff



Could also be they have no Ultras or Standards in stock and won't be selling them anymore


----------



## metal_sam14

technomancer said:


> Could also be they have no Ultras or Standards in stock and won't be selling them anymore



Dont ruin this for me


----------



## themike

Thats exactly why - there haven't been any in stock for over a month and they haven't made any new ones since they knew everything was going to the II


----------



## vampiregenocide

Consumerism at work.  And it's funny to see.


----------



## mikernaut

I hope they improve the value knob , because mine skips like a mofo when trying to change patches and drives me mental. ( I don't have a foot switch for it either)


----------



## Samer

right_to_rage said:


> Didn't they find a manufacturer in China to keep up with demands? Makes sense if they are only selling one product now.



AFAIK they ares still being built in the US.


----------



## tabqwerty

This may have been asked already, but does this new unit have the same vocoder and synth capabilities as the Ultra?


----------



## xRiCoRex

I'm really impatient to see and hear this new sexy box


----------



## themike

Samer said:


> AFAIK they ares still being built in the US.



"Yes - Made in USA and Parts quality is better than original model." - Cliff


----------



## troyguitar

mikernaut said:


> I hope they improve the value knob , because mine skips like a mofo when trying to change patches and drives me mental. ( I don't have a foot switch for it either)



 that's my biggest complaint about my DigiTech 2101, glad to see that problem has lived on in the Axe!

I really doubt they've moved production overseas. We'd be seeing a price tag closer to that of the Eleven Rack if they had IMO.

edit: ^ confirmed that it's still USA.


----------



## Hollowway

So how do all of the standard and ultra guys feel about the obsolescence of those models? I know in a lot of the Axe Fx vs tube amp threads the tube guys say that amps will be serviceable for decades, but not so with the Axe Fx. And now with no future firmware updates are people worried about this? I've moved away from modeling because I worry about that, but I don't know if it's justified.


----------



## TMM

Hollowway said:


> So how do all of the standard and ultra guys feel about the obsolescence of those models? I know in a lot of the Axe Fx vs tube amp threads the tube guys say that amps will be serviceable for decades, but not so with the Axe Fx. And now with no future firmware updates are people worried about this? I've moved away from modeling because I worry about that, but I don't know if it's justified.



That was my exact argument on this site for not picking up an Axe a couple years ago, and a number of users tried to defend the Axe, saying this wouldn't happen. It's just the way of all things digital - something better will come out, and at that point, the predecessors become obsolete and unsupported.

Can't say the same for trusty old tube amps 

All that said - Cliff did take care of my 2 main problems with the Axe, which were the lack of USB and the lack of headphone outs. Seems like a pretty perfect unit, now.


----------



## Andromalia

Hollowway said:


> So how do all of the standard and ultra guys feel about the obsolescence of those models? I know in a lot of the Axe Fx vs tube amp threads the tube guys say that amps will be serviceable for decades, but not so with the Axe Fx. And now with no future firmware updates are people worried about this? I've moved away from modeling because I worry about that, but I don't know if it's justified.



Uh ? Obsolete how ? The G1s sound the same as they did yesterday, ie, well enough for 99% of people, really. 
Most features of the G2s are useless to G1 owners, mainly USB since we had to buy a sound card to use G1s anyway.
Also, Cliff denied having said updates were over for the G1s on the Fractal forums today. The 11.0 firmware is a significant update to me.

The only tempting stuff from the G2 is its 3 outs via USB so you can reamp the axe fx to itself. Something very practical for people doing solo stuff who can't dial while having someone else playing. i believe actually the most interesting thing about the G2 ain't the new modeling blah blah but the features that come with it...that aren't that interesting for people who have dialed in their G1s and have working srtups already.

And even that...I can do without 50 cabs, I use 3 user cabs atm... 

The resale value dropped ? So what, I'm not selling it anyway. The G2s are better for new buyers, but for people who got their G1s long ago, the benefit is minimal if you look at the features. And I doubt the modeling will be blatantly superior. Better, probably. But I wouldn't expect an immediate and stunning difference, the G1s aren't pocket pods.


----------



## WishIwasfinnish

Haha fractal audio is turning into Apple, add a headphone jack and USB inputs and people go nuts XD I bought my Ultra about a month ago, and while I am a little pissed, theres no way I'm selling it and upgrading, theres no point. The Ultra does more than I need as it is. When the Axe fx III comes out and it has a camera on it, then we'll see


----------



## gfactor

Andromalia said:


> Uh ? Obsolete how ? The G1s sound the same as they did yesterday, ie, well enough for 99% of people, really.
> Most features of the G2s are useless to G1 owners, mainly USB since we had to buy a sound card to use G1s anyway.
> Also, Cliff denied having said updates were over for the G1s on the Fractal forums today. The 11.0 firmware is a significant update to me.
> 
> The only tempting stuff from the G2 is its 3 outs via USB so you can reamp the axe fx to itself. Something very practical for people doing solo stuff who can't dial while having someone else playing. i believe actually the most interesting thing about the G2 ain't the new modeling blah blah but the features that come with it...that aren't that interesting for people who have dialed in their G1s and have working srtups already.
> 
> And even that...I can do without 50 cabs, I use 3 user cabs atm...
> 
> The resale value dropped ? So what, I'm not selling it anyway. The G2s are better for new buyers, but for people who got their G1s long ago, the benefit is minimal if you look at the features. And I doubt the modeling will be blatantly superior. Better, probably. But I wouldn't expect an immediate and stunning difference, the G1s aren't pocket pods.



Exactly what I was thinking. Until a day ago the Ultra was the holy grail, and this in no way changes how awesome the Ultra is.

I would be more then happy with a standard, and still hardly tap its potential. Theses new toys would be overkill for almost everybody's needs.


----------



## Might-is-Right

The new firmware upgrade seems to be a nice addition. Tweaking around with it has yielded some nice results, maybe the best tones I've gotten out of my ultra to date.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

_"There have been many questions about Axe-Edit. The soon-to-be-released *Axe-Edit 1.0* with Axe-Manage will fully support the Axe-Fx Standard, Axe-Fx Ultra, and Axe-Fx II. Given the announcement of Axe-Fx II you can now understand all that's been happening behind the scenes. The screen shot posted last week shows the current beta, working great. Aside from Axe-Manage, the main EDITOR in the newest build is now in 1.0 status, but with "Preset Manager" removed in favor of Axe-Manage, a release of the new product must follow completion of Axe-Fx II testing, which is currently underway. New features already in place include MFC-101 merge support, better legacy MIDI Interface interaction, smarter source handling and management, numerous bug fixes, and much more. Meanwhile, Axe-Change encountered a setback when we lost a great volunteer developer (PHP/PERL/SQL... got chops?) but we the team expects to refocus on this component to launch not long after the impending release of the software suite."_


----------



## TMM

Any claims of the Axe / Axe Ultra not becoming obsolete should take a look at all the online classifieds tonight... hilarious how many Axe's are up right now.


----------



## troyguitar

...and how many people think they will still get top dollar for it with the II effectively out.


----------



## AngelVivaldi

TMM said:


> Any claims of the Axe / Axe Ultra not becoming obsolete should take a look at all the online classifieds tonight... hilarious how many Axe's are up right now.



From my experience with the AxeFX, the only thing that's going to make it obsolete is the *creativity of the player behind it*. The Standard and Ultra are both incredibly versatile and sound INCREDIBLE regardless of what's released thereafter. 

After seeing the amount of AxeFX's on eBay, I cannot help but to see this is as I would the release of another iPhone... FASTER! BETTER! NEW!


----------



## ZXIIIT

It's really shocking how many people on my local Craigslist have put up their Axe FX for sale, all within a day.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

TMM said:


> That was my exact argument on this site for not picking up an Axe a couple years ago, and a number of users tried to defend the Axe, saying this wouldn't happen. It's just the way of all things digital - something better will come out, and at that point, the predecessors become obsolete and unsupported.
> 
> *Can't say the same for trusty old tube amps*
> 
> All that said - Cliff did take care of my 2 main problems with the Axe, which were the lack of USB and the lack of headphone outs. Seems like a pretty perfect unit, now.



I hope you're kidding? 

They released new versions the rectifier this year to name one. Not to mention Peavey constantly fucking with the XXX.


----------



## Curt

Stealthtastic said:


> I hope you're kidding?
> 
> They released new versions the rectifier this year to name one. Not to mention Peavey constantly fucking with the XXX.



Yeah, but the thing with tube amps, is generally a new one comes out, and people scramble to buy the older ones for the "mojo" factor. which I think was mentioned either here or somewhere else..

I had a 1978 JMP, and when I was selling it, people were going nuts over it, bids on fleabay left and right.

my friend tried to sell his newer JMP "reissue" not but a month or so later, and he had a hell of a time selling it.

when it comes to stuff like that, people scramble to get the "vintage" ones, because it seems like when people talk about tube amps they claim the older the better, but with digital it follows up just like computers, mobile phones, etc.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

AngelVivaldi said:


> From my experience with the AxeFX, the only thing that's going to make it obsolete is the *creativity of the player behind it*. The Standard and Ultra are both incredibly versatile and sound INCREDIBLE regardless of what's released thereafter.
> 
> After seeing the amount of AxeFX's on eBay, I cannot help but to see this is as I would the release of another iPhone... FASTER! BETTER! NEW!


 
This.  Just like everything else, it's always been about the player, not his tools. Admittedly it's human nature to want the FASTER! BETTER! NEWER! products, I too got really excited on the AxeFx II and may use one (or even the previous models) in the not too distant future. 

But still the amount of players selling their Standards and Ultras is taking this to a ridiculous extreme. Though it can be a good opportunity for those who want an AxeFx for a cheap price before the seller wisens up or scams start happening. 

And of course we just need a Fractal equivalent of this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL7yD-0pqZg


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Curt said:


> Yeah, but the thing with tube amps, is generally a new one comes out, and people scramble to buy the older ones for the "mojo" factor. which I think was mentioned either here or somewhere else..
> 
> I had a 1978 JMP, and when I was selling it, people were going nuts over it, bids on fleabay left and right.
> 
> my friend tried to sell his newer JMP "reissue" not but a month or so later, and he had a hell of a time selling it.
> 
> when it comes to stuff like that, people scramble to get the "vintage" ones, because it seems like when people talk about tube amps they claim the older the better, but with digital it follows up just like computers, mobile phones, etc.



Not always, there's no way you can tell me that the new dual/triples dont kick the shit out of the older ones just because of all the new features. Like the selectable wattage on each channel? Fucking badass.


----------



## Curt

Stealthtastic said:


> Not always, there's no way you can tell me that the new dual/triples dont kick the shit out of the older ones just because of all the new features. Like the selectable wattage on each channel? Fucking badass.



the selectable wattage thing is a decent feature, but it's not really necessary, for me..


but look at how many people try to snatch up the old 2 channel recto's. because everyone says they're more "brutal" and less fizzy than the newer ones.

although, I believe my roadster kicked major amounts of ass..

which I only got rid of so I can rebuild my rig entirely..


----------



## Hollowway

Stealthtastic said:


> I hope you're kidding?
> 
> They released new versions the rectifier this year to name one. Not to mention Peavey constantly fucking with the XXX.



Yeah, my thinking wasn't that there is no innovation in tube amps, or that suddenly the Standards and Ultras suddenly won't work. It's more that, as newer models come out the older ones won't be supported. The best analogy I can think of is that guitars from 30 years ago are still repairable and usable, but the keyboards from that time period are nearly impossible to get repaired. I have nothing against the Axe Fx, I was just wondering if this was an area of concern for people. But someone posted that Cliff will, in fact, still keep supporting the earlier versions, so maybe this won't be an issue, at least in the short term. My personal opinion is that if you're going to use it a lot, get it. 

With respect to resale value, I find that pretty interesting. When the Mark V was coming out, I was hoping to score an awesome deal on a Mark IV, and there wasn't much of a price drop at all on those, so...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Curt said:


> the selectable wattage thing is a decent feature, but it's not really necessary, for me..
> 
> 
> but look at how many people try to snatch up the old 2 channel recto's. because everyone says they're more "brutal" and less fizzy than the newer ones.
> 
> although, I believe my roadster kicked major amounts of ass..
> 
> which I only got rid of so I can rebuild my rig entirely..



I totally see what you're saying. It swings both ways for sure.


----------



## Zenerith

Bloody_Inferno said:


> This.  Just like everything else, it's always been about the player, not his tools. Admittedly it's human nature to want the FASTER! BETTER! NEWER! products, I too got really excited on the AxeFx II and may use one (or even the previous models) in the not too distant future.
> 
> But still the amount of players selling their Standards and Ultras is taking this to a ridiculous extreme. Though it can be a good opportunity for those who want an AxeFx for a cheap price before the seller wisens up or scams start happening.
> 
> And of course we just need a Fractal equivalent of this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL7yD-0pqZg



that video made my morning


----------



## Curt

Stealthtastic said:


> I totally see what you're saying. It swings both ways for sure.



Yeah, I never bought into the whole "older is better" thing with most gear though... I like to buy gear new so I know there is nothing wrong with it(unless it's bad from the factory)

when I got my roadster, some of my friends were telling me to look for a used 90's dual rectifier instead, and while from experience I know mesa's are workhorses.. some people can fuck up even the toughest of things..

plus I like the look of a brand new amp or guitar. 

my exception to that would be an old Gibson, those kick the snot out of the new ones, in my experience.


----------



## KingAenarion

It's kind of annoying that all the previous owners of the Axe FX G1 are selling off their current models for the new one...

They're increasing demand on the supply system which as we've already experienced was stressed. So those of us who have put money aside to buy a new one (I personally don't like buying anything 2nd hand) are going to find it even harder to get one.

Particularly those of us who live outside the Continental US


----------



## Zenerith

KingAenarion said:


> It's kind of annoying that all the previous owners of the Axe FX G1 are selling off their current models for the new one...
> 
> They're increasing demand on the supply system which as we've already experienced was stressed. So those of us who have put money aside to buy a new one (I personally don't like buying anything 2nd hand) are going to find it even harder to get one.
> 
> Particularly those of us who live outside the Continental US





A question, how much did Ultra cost when it was brand new in the market? I'm just wondering because it'll probably take another 3 months before i get my Axe-Fx II and if the price goes any higher than what it already is (2300&#8364, i'm not sure i want to buy it =(
But anyway, i better stop posting to this thread before i get banned for spamming


----------



## MastrXploder

MaxStatic said:


> I don't get all the negativity. Guys, a more powerful axe-fx is coming out. This is cause for a celebration, even if you bought an ultra last week.



looks like someone didnt just buy an ultra last week...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Ultra's going for 1600 and standards for 1200. Life's good.


----------



## Curt

Stealthtastic said:


> Ultra's going for 1600 and standards for 1200. Life's good.



the guy who I sold my standard to(sold for 1350) sold it off for 950... bet you can't guess how long that took him.


----------



## cyril v

^Thats more in-touch with what I'm looking for.


----------



## tabqwerty

tabqwerty said:


> This may have been asked already, but does this new unit have the same vocoder and synth capabilities as the Ultra?



*and bass amp / cab sims.


----------



## Zenerith

Hmm i had already desided that i'll buy Axe-Fx II but now (again) i'm thinking about buying ultra...if i buy ultra used, i can also buy a brand new QSC K12 FRFR thing and those both combined will still be cheaper than axe-fx II O.O... + if i buy the flagship, i can only plug it directly into computer as i don't have a power amp, only a passive cabinet. Please somebody kill me and end my misery X.X


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Looks like trading my dual for an AFX standard is now feasible


----------



## petereanima

Amp list:

This is the current model list:
"59 BASSGUY",
"65 BASSGUY",
"VIBRATO VERB",
"DELUXE VERB",
"DOUBLE VERB",
"JR BLUES",
"CLASS-A 15W TB",
"CLASS-A 30W",
"CLASS-A 30W TB",
"BRIT JM45",
"PLEXI NORMAL",
"PLEXI TREBLE",
"1987X NORMAL",
"1987X TREBLE",
"BRIT 800",
"BRIT 800 MOD",
"HIPOWER NORMAL",
"HIPOWER BRILLNT",
"USA CLEAN 1",
"USA CLEAN 2",
"USA RHYTHM",
"USA IIC+ NORM",
"USA IIC+ BRIGHT",
"USA LEAD 1",
"USA LEAD 2",
"RECTO ORANGE",
"RECTO RED",
"RECTO NEW ORNGE",
"RECTO NEW RED",
"EURO BLUE",
"EURO RED",
"SHIVER CLN",
"SHIVER LD",
"EURO UBER",
"SOLO 99 CLN",
"SOLO 100 RHY",
"SOLO 100 LD",
"FRIEDMAN BE",
"FRIEDMAN HBE",
"PVH 6160",
"MR Z 38 SR",
"CA3+ RHY",
"CA3+ LD",
"WRECKER 1",
"CORNCOB M50",
"CAROLANN OD-2",
"FRYETTE D60 L",
"FRYETTE D60 M",
"BROWN",
"CITRUS RV50",
"JAZZ 120",
"ENERGYBALL",
"ODS-100 CLEAN",
"ODS-100 LEAD",
"FAS RHYTHM",
"FAS LEAD",
"FAS MODERN",
"DAS METALL",
"BRIT PRE",
"SV BASS",


----------



## Hollowway

petereanima said:


> Amp list:
> 
> This is the current model list:
> ...
> list
> ...



Ugh. Anyone have a master list translation of what those names correspond to, ampwise? Some are obvious, but some are a little to vague.


----------



## petereanima

Which one do you wanna know?

EDIT: most of them are here:
http://wiki.fractalaudio.com/index.php?title=List_of_amp_simulations

a few new ones have been added as far as i've been through...like the "CORNCOB M50", which is a Cornford MK 50 i guess...and the Marhas are now called Friedmanns.


----------



## 8Fingers

There's always a "new era" everytime companies release a new modeller.
What surprises me is how people still swallow everything they say to sell their products.
Next year we'll release the best modeller ever which even allows you to pick any famous amp and make it sound like a ferrari!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And people still hear and swallow all they say.
Funny and.........................sad


----------



## Prydogga

8Fingers said:


> There's always a "new era" everytime companies release a new modeller.
> What surprises me is how people still swallow everything they say to sell their products.
> Next year we'll release the best modeller ever which even allows you to pick any famous amp and make it sound like a ferrari!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And people still hear and swallow all they say.
> Funny and.........................sad



What exactly is your point? 

The first Axe FXs certainly impacted the music industry, now even the pro musicians use it. PODs allowed people to make good sounding music at home, and each generation made big improvements, the same will surely happen to the Axe FX II.

It's not 'swallowing' anything, if anything, we SS.orgers are very skeptical of something actually making an improvement on what we currently know and love. Fractal just has a very big reputation, so the 'swallowing' is warrant.


----------



## petereanima

8Fingers said:


> There's always a "new era" everytime companies release a new modeller.
> What surprises me is how people still swallow everything they say to sell their products.
> Next year we'll release the best modeller ever which even allows you to pick any famous amp and make it sound like a ferrari!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And people still hear and swallow all they say.
> Funny and.........................sad



Wait when the Kemper Profiler is available...


----------



## Andromalia

TMM said:


> Any claims of the Axe / Axe Ultra not becoming obsolete should take a look at all the online classifieds tonight... hilarious how many Axe's are up right now.


This has nothing to do with obsolescence but with compulsive irrationale needs to get something coupled with financial difficulties.
your ears will tell you if it's obsolete or not, not ebay. 

Note than none of the sellers have heard the G2 yet. 
This is just sheep behaviour.


----------



## xRiCoRex

In G66.com the Axe-Fx II is the only one on sale, i'm a little bit disapointed.

Why they didn't let the Standard and Ultra on sale ?

Now you need to add 600  for a new Axe-Fx , Steve Jobs give marketing lesson to Cliff.


----------



## Zenerith

Andromalia said:


> This has nothing to do with obsolescence but with compulsive irrationale needs to get something coupled with financial difficulties.
> your ears will tell you if it's obsolete or not, not ebay.
> 
> Note than none of the sellers have heard the G2 yet.
> This is just sheep behaviour.



*baa* *baaaaaa* to wait or not to wait, that's the question...well not really, i have NEVER made any good decisions by rushing (atleast not when it has something to do with buying new products)


----------



## Andromalia

xRiCoRex said:


> Why they didn't let the Standard and Ultra on sale ?



Because they're likely not manufactured anymore, the line is now looking to be one product only. No more standard or ultra, just axefx II. For now.

Meanwhile I'm waiting for the UPs delivery of my new fractal stuff...a PC box.  Yes there's a company called fractal that makes PC enclosures too.


----------



## KingAenarion

Andromalia said:


> Because they're likely not manufactured anymore, the line is now looking to be one product only. No more standard or ultra, just axefx II. For now.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm waiting for the UPs delivery of my new fractal stuff...a PC box.  Yes there's a company called fractal that makes PC enclosures too.



Which case? I have the XL and it's an absolute beast and perfect for a home studio 


But on topic, the FAS forums are hilarious with all the whingy babies "Awwww you didn't tell me and I bought this and I would've waited and life is tough and want want want..."

If that's the biggest frustration in your life, not having the Newest Shiny toy, then perhaps you should spend a few weeks in Tanzania or Cambodia to put the world in perspective and stop feeling so sorry for yourself... particularly if you are not actually a professional musician/Audio engineer


----------



## Jzbass25

I love the axe tones(friend owns one) but I do think there is much room to feel like analog devices. I've said it before but I bet this will be a pretty big step for added realism and feel. No the original isn't obsolete, but most famous guitarists running axe's seem to only use all the great fx. Maybe someday (axe 3 probably) petrucci can finally put away his mesa's and expensive nos tubes in his mark 2c's

I bet we will get to the point of tube choice with saturation rate and even bias, this is a beautiful step in the direction I've been wanting fx to go, maybe someone will try and compete and cause more good tones and a fall in price and a boost in manufacturing means. (don't say 11rack, I really disliked it)


----------



## Andromalia

Honestly if I buy a G2 it will not be for the tone but for some features I miss, mainly unity gain and reamping. the trick is, the upcharge for just this is very significant.

One funny side market thing I've noticed on a fench site discussion: the disappearance of the standard makes it so you can't buy anything new from fractal under 2200&#8364;. Depending on the number of Ultras made, the standard might actually...raise in price until it reaches a place where those who would not shell 2200 will still pay.  that's assuming more standards were made and that ultras are scarce, I have no clue if this is the case or not, SS.org not being very representative. ^^


----------



## Jzbass25

Andromalia said:


> One funny side market thing I've noticed on a fench site discussion: the disappearance of the standard makes it so you can't buy anything new from fractal under 2200. Depending on the number of Ultras made, the standard might actually...raise in price until it reaches a place where those who would not shell 2200 will still pay.  that's assuming more standards were made and that ultras are scarce, I have no clue if this is the case or not, SS.org not being very representative. ^^



It will probably just be relatively close to the ultras price if that's the case, I doubt there is nostalgia calculating into a standard so it won't go past the ultra. Sidenote.... Being econ and elect eng major seems to get me wayyyy too into guitar gear, I think I have an addiction lol. I guess it's better than doing drugs or drinking


----------



## gunshow86de

_waits for Axe-FX II Ultra so he can pick up the Axe-FX II for cheap_


----------



## HighGain510

I love all the talk of obsolescence regarding the Ultra. It might not be getting more firmware, but what's "wrong" with the unit as it stands? Heard any good recordings with it? Heard anyone play live with it that had great tone? I can firmly mark yes and yes for both questions.  I'm likely to grab the II after I get a chance to hear/play with one, but I'm still tempted to grab a used standard/ultra if they sell on the cheap as there is really nothing wrong with the units where Cliff left them.  All the guys desperately selling them off now crack me up, Cliff said 1-2 weeks but his production times have ALWAYS been off.... how long did it take to get production up on the MFC-101? Unless he's been stock-piling the Axe-II's in advance before he let the cat out of the bag, I'm wondering if we're going to see the same behavior as before where the supply is so limited that people are making $3-500 off selling a newly bought unit just because they aren't readily available from Fractal. I sure hope Cliff gets that stuff fixed and ready to go so there are no production hold-ups this time around. 

Also not to pick on you Tom, but don't you have a G-Major IIRC? Why would you buy that, the G-Major II is out therefore your unit is clearly obsolete and absolutely not useful anymore by the logic you're following, right?


----------



## themike

Zenerith said:


> Hmm i had already desided that i'll buy Axe-Fx II but now (again) i'm thinking about buying ultra...if i buy ultra used, i can also buy a brand new QSC K12 FRFR thing and those both combined will still be cheaper than axe-fx II


 

 hahah


----------



## troyguitar

HighGain510 said:


> ...Unless he's been stock-piling the Axe-II's in advance before he let the cat out of the bag...



Honestly I don't see why he wouldn't have done this. Given all of the availability issues with the first models, one would hope he's learned that it's a good idea to actually have product available to sell!


----------



## Curt

Andromalia said:


> This has nothing to do with obsolescence but with compulsive irrationale needs to get something coupled with financial difficulties.
> your ears will tell you if it's obsolete or not, not ebay.
> 
> Note than none of the sellers have heard the G2 yet.
> This is just sheep behaviour.



This.


Suddenly there's people frowning upon the previous axe fx models, and for no reason..

I would not even be thinking about upgrading from the standard I had, if I still had it. It did what I needed it to, and sounded perfect while doing it. the only exception would be had it ceased to work.

Wouldn't change the next day just because of a new product. same thing happens for me when it comes to tube amps..

If i'd had a mark IV when the mark V came out, I don't think i'd have bought the mark V, as the IV was good enough as is.


thing is, most the people who had an axe fx far prior to this announcement probably already had everything they needed for it to function perfectly in every possible use, if not, that would be the reason to replace the current unit.

Sheep will be sheep, though..


----------



## Zenerith

*baa* *baa* i'm not a gearwhore...not at all


----------



## HighGain510

troyguitar said:


> Honestly I don't see why he wouldn't have done this. Given all of the availability issues with the first models, one would hope he's learned that it's a good idea to actually have product available to sell!



Well look at the backlog with the MFC-101's....


----------



## Pedrojoca

after reading a few pages i totally agree with the ultra still standing with the same quality... there are enough professional musicians using it and getting amazing tones out of it, the ultra shall never be called crap 

On the other side... did fractal improve the amps/cabs or just the features? Lets say i create a patch (dunno if you call it that in the axe fx) with an amp and a cab in the ultra and then create it with the same amp and cab in the axe fx II, would they sound the same? I know it's a bit early to ask this, as very few people have had a chance to try it, but a lot of us must be wondering about this... right ?


btw... as someone already said, i really hope (and it will) that this gets to a point where you can choose the tubes in the amp, bias them, even choose from several brands    ...heaven.... (it's a bit like revalver)


----------



## mikernaut

I'm still gonna hold out and wait for the new Blackmachines with the built in AxeFx2 !!!!111!!!!11!!!!!


----------



## avenger

mikernaut said:


> I'm still gonna hold out and wait for the new Blackmachines with the built in AxeFx2 !!!!111!!!!11!!!!!


 Are those the ones with the Djent switch?


----------



## WickedSymphony

HighGain510 said:


> Well look at the backlog with the MFC-101's....



Yeah, even he does get them shipping in 1-2 weeks, it's going to be funny to see how many of those people selling now are actually going to able to pick one up on the first run.


----------



## cyril v

Curt said:


> This.
> 
> 
> Suddenly there's people frowning upon the previous axe fx models, and for no reason..
> 
> I would not even be thinking about upgrading from the standard I had, if I still had it. It did what I needed it to, and sounded perfect while doing it. the only exception would be had it ceased to work.
> 
> Wouldn't change the next day just because of a new product. same thing happens for me when it comes to tube amps..
> 
> If i'd had a mark IV when the mark V came out, I don't think i'd have bought the mark V, as the IV was good enough as is.
> 
> 
> thing is, most the people who had an axe fx far prior to this announcement probably already had everything they needed for it to function perfectly in every possible use, if not, that would be the reason to replace the current unit.
> 
> Sheep will be sheep, though..



woah, WOAH! Chill out man... don't go getting these people to change their minds, I want them to continue their mass exodus from the Axe FX to the AxeFXII, to the point where I can pick up a $700 AxeFX Standard if I wanted. 


Srsly.
/dream


----------



## Andromalia

I yhink you're daydreaming a bit about how low the used prices will go. I could be mistaken but I doubt it will go much lower than half the price of a G2.


----------



## Adversor

cyril v said:


> woah, WOAH! Chill out man... don't go getting these people to change their minds, I want them to continue their mass exodus from the Axe FX to the AxeFXII, to the point where I can pick up a $700 AxeFX Standard if I wanted.
> 
> 
> Srsly.
> /dream



I think I will wait until they go for $500  I really don't need an Ultra or anything fancier. The Standard is all I need. The only thing that sucks about the Axe Std. and the Ultra is that they don't come with a usb port but if I get one of them for 1/3 of it's original price I won't be complaining much


----------



## Antenna

I don't know how worried anyone is about this but just in case for the Owner's on here who haven't been following the FAS Forum, it looks like Cliff hasn't given up on us Axe FX classic users yet. He mentioned that it is tapped out on Firmware updates but we'll still be getting amp sims and what not... here's what he said "People wonder why there haven't been many firmware updates recently. The reason is the FLASH is nearly full. I've run out of tricks to find more memory. I'm reserving what little is left for AMP MODELS."

...with this said, I finally feel at peace about not having to upgrade to get some newness every now and then. This guy is sticking with his now "vintage piece of obsolete but still better than any other piece of music equipment".


----------



## cyril v

Andromalia said:


> I yhink you're *daydreaming* a bit about how low the used prices will go. I could be mistaken but I doubt it will go much lower than half the price of a G2.





One of these days...


----------



## troyguitar

I don't think it's unreasonable to assume the Standard and Ultra will end up going for roughly half of what they cost new, that's what a lot of gear (especially models that have been upgraded) ends up going for used. $1800+ for a used Ultra was insane a week ago and 1600 is IMO insane today. Assuming the II is available in adequate numbers, then a used II will likely be 1800 - no one would choose the Ultra over that to save only $200.

Try asking $1000 for a used 6505+ (no matter how mint) when they cost $1100 new, that's the same as asking $1800 for an Ultra.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Ugh.

They added what I thought was missing on the first generation...time to sell my soul again.


----------



## Antenna

troyguitar said:


> I don't think it's unreasonable to assume the Standard and Ultra will end up going for roughly half of what they cost new, that's what a lot of gear (especially models that have been upgraded) ends up going for used. $1800+ for a used Ultra was insane a week ago and 1600 is IMO insane today. Assuming the II is available in adequate numbers, then a used II will likely be 1800 - no one would choose the Ultra over that to save only $200.
> 
> Try asking $1000 for a used 6505+ (no matter how mint) when they cost $1100 new, that's the same as asking $1800 for an Ultra.



as funny as that sounds, theres a shit ton of people who ask $2100 on ebay for an Ultra (and sell!). Actually here's one of those assholes now! Fractal Audio Axe-FX ULTRA; Mint; 3 mos. old; FW 11.00 | eBay


----------



## Jzbass25

Antenna said:


> as funny as that sounds, theres a shit ton of people who ask $2100 on ebay for an Ultra (and sell!). Actually here's one of those assholes now! Fractal Audio Axe-FX ULTRA; Mint; 3 mos. old; FW 11.00 | eBay



Lol, I thought everyone had to take an econ class at some point in their life! You can't sell the replaced gen at more than new, let alone at basically the same price as the new gen. Ugh, people these days


----------



## technomancer

Antenna said:


> as funny as that sounds, theres a shit ton of people who ask $2100 on ebay for an Ultra (and sell!). Actually here's one of those assholes now! Fractal Audio Axe-FX ULTRA; Mint; 3 mos. old; FW 11.00 | eBay





Jzbass25 said:


> Lol, I thought everyone had to take an econ class at some point in their life! You can't sell the replaced gen at more than new, let alone at basically the same price as the new gen. Ugh, people these days



And he may well sell it to somebody outside the US where the prices on the units are MUCH higher


----------



## Antenna

haha for real another guy was shipping international and somewhat copyright infringing on FAS and was charging an outrageous $2,250 for Like New Ultras! Some guy on the forum reported him and Cliff threatened legal action.... why do people have to try to be opportunists?


----------



## Jzbass25

Man.... I don't know whether to sell my soul for a new one or get an old gen...the new design is what I've been wanting in fx processors all along but the old one is still sweet and will be definitely cheaper in the future....argh, I wish I could land some lame bass gig again playing in lime a pit orchestra, I got good cash for hardly working lol


----------



## Animus

I think the lower prices on the 1st gen will be good in the sense of just the units' effects sections even if you didn't use the amp modeling. There not as good as my Eventides but damn good nonetheless.


----------



## themike

Antenna said:


> haha for real another guy was shipping international and somewhat copyright infringing on FAS and was charging an outrageous $2,250 for Like New Ultras! Some guy on the forum reported him and Cliff threatened legal action.... why do people have to try to be opportunists?



Cliff on reported him because his ebay name was "Fractal Audio" and he was leading people to believe he represented Fractal, when he didnt. Cliff said if people want to buy them and sell them for a higher price thats up to him as he believes in a "free economy".


----------



## Curt

cyril v said:


> woah, WOAH! Chill out man... don't go getting these people to change their minds, I want them to continue their mass exodus from the Axe FX to the AxeFXII, to the point where I can pick up a $700 AxeFX Standard if I wanted.
> 
> 
> Srsly.
> /dream




my old one got sold off by the guy I sold it to for 950, as i've already stated in this thread, and that was before the axe fx II announcement, so who knows, could get lucky and find a standard for a really low price.


----------



## JMP2203




----------



## asmegin_slayer

^^ Awesome


----------



## Racerdeth

Antenna said:


> as funny as that sounds, theres a shit ton of people who ask $2100 on ebay for an Ultra (and sell!). Actually here's one of those assholes now! Fractal Audio Axe-FX ULTRA; Mint; 3 mos. old; FW 11.00 | eBay



Ultras over here on the bay are currently priced up at the pound equivalent of $2500. I am a sad panda.


----------



## Andromalia

Well there's a market in europe for used G1s since we didn't get deliveries for a long time. standards on ebay are around the 900-1K mark which is roughly 40% off. Since I don't see the dollar going up anytime soon except for possible spikes caused by market manipulation, it will likely stay this way for some time, seeing the Fed is printing like crazy to pay the bills and devaluing the USD in practice. A european wanting a G1 will pay more than 500$, 500$ is nothing and less than the prie of a line 6 HD 500.

Plus, remember, G1s are still second best and they were not mass produced.
Hence: 
axe fx ultra | eBay

Peiople are not willing to take a heavy loss, and the product sold does not have any real competition, it sits between the G2 and the HD 500. The fact is that the G2 is priced like an ultra, not eveyone can shell 2300 and lots of people will be happy buying an ultra or standard for 40% of its new price...or more, as long as it's less expensive than a G2, whose price for international customers is 3300$. Cheap G1s ? Not yet.


----------



## KevHo

Ughz. The Rage above perfectly describes my situation. However, it's still pretty damn funny.


----------



## petereanima

Racerdeth said:


> Ultras over here on the bay are currently priced up at the pound equivalent of $2500. I am a sad panda.



Avoid ebay, browse through gear-forums - it has begun. EU-Axe FX Ultras for EUR 1500,- available.

ITS A CELEBRATION BITCHES! ENJOY YOURSELVES!


----------



## Speculum Speculorum

All I know is I couldn't buy an Ultra until September or so anyway. Now I'm really happy I couldn't. I feel like a kid in a candy shop because I get to wait all summer for the next gen stuff, and then I should be set with the highest quality gear, soft synths, etc, for the the next few years.

Hell, I don't even know if I will buy an Axe II. I might just get an Ultra if the prices drop significantly. But it does make more sense to stay on the cusp if the price difference isn't that much more.

But, this is also akin to the fact that I still own an Ipod Classic. An Ipod Classic that was given to me by a friend who's father bought it for him when it first came out.

And it works great. And I can bludgeon zombies with it, and still hear crisp tunes while doing so.


----------



## orb451

Well I sold my Ultra in 1 day for $1600 to a guy on here from Australia, so since there's a market for them at that price, I don't see the problem. Likewise with the Axe-II I've got enough cash to buy 2 of them when they're released and probably will do exactly that. One for me and one to sell and make some money off of.

I don't know why I should feel guilty about selling to someone that may not be able to get the new one or the old one for that matter, even at a higher price.  Opportunist? Or just good business sense? 

What will most likely happen though, is Cliff will have a limited first run and most of the run will be reserved for G66 and ToneMerchants, along with any other distributers/partners and the leftovers will go ridiculously fast. Point being, I'm unlikely to get one, let alone two of the new units and will end up in the same boat as most others with the money and desire to buy the new one, waiting... waiting...


----------



## Larrikin666

I'm pretty sure the Fractal site is gonna crash hard as soon as units pop up for sale. A ton of people are going to be on there beforehand refreshing constantly until the II's officially show up for sale. I really hope they are prepared for that.


----------



## orb451

Larrikin666 said:


> I'm pretty sure the Fractal site is gonna crash hard as soon as units pop up for sale. A ton of people are going to be on there beforehand refreshing constantly until the II's officially show up for sale. I really hope they are prepared for that.



I know they say past performance isn't always an indicator of future results but I'd wager that yeah, their shit is gonna crash and the server is going to go up in flames. I don't think he's prepared for it on the back end server-wise and I don't think he's prepared for it in terms of inventory on-hand either.


----------



## troyguitar

I'd like to see Cliff wise up to this shit and pull a Mesa (fixing prices), setting prices to be the same worldwide after shipping/duties/whatever - leaving a bunch of greedy Americans selling Axe II's at a loss.

If you want to sell them damn things overseas, become a fucking distributor.


----------



## Andromalia

You can't stop people from buying and reselling. It works with Mesa because the weight isn't really the same and it costs a ton to ship an amp head. Shipping an axe fx is likely around 80/100$ so it's not the issue.

People WILL flip them if supply isn't there. Meaning the distributor deals aren't good, if european people would rather buy from an individual without warranty than from G66.
Which in the end results for higher prices for the US people who can't buy direct because some wholesaler ordered 10.

The G66 queue is about 1K people.


----------



## orb451

^^^Exactly, I doubt Cliff gives a shit about the onesy twosy people that buy and sell small numbers or one offs. Provided they're not pawning themselves off as legitimate distributors or infringing on his trademarks or copyright.

I know I'm not losing sleep over making a few bucks off these things *if* I even get any in the first round.


----------



## cyril v

So, what you're saying is I should buy some and just resell them until I have enough money to buy what I really want?

I really had my eye on a BFR-7 and Dual Rec.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum

The Axe FX II sounds good. Scott Peterson, one of the beta testers, posted some clean and lightly overdriven clips on fractal. Here's the linky:

AxeFx II (vs. Ultra) - has anybody actually heard it? - Page 6

Warm. Tight and controlled, and apparently the MP3 compressed some of the dynamics. I'd say it's some of the best modeled sounds I've heard.


----------



## troyguitar

Andromalia said:


> You can't stop people from buying and reselling. It works with Mesa because the weight isn't really the same and it costs a ton to ship an amp head. Shipping an axe fx is likely around 80/100$ so it's not the issue.
> 
> People WILL flip them if supply isn't there. Meaning the distributor deals aren't good, if european people would rather buy from an individual without warranty than from G66.
> Which in the end results for higher prices for the US people who can't buy direct because some wholesaler ordered 10.
> 
> The G66 queue is about 1K people.



No, but you can dictate what overseas distributors can sell their units for - making it such that avoiding them is not worth it.

The fact that maxing out one's credit cards buying electronics then selling said electronics overseas is actually a GOOD investment plan is FUCKING RIDICULOUS, no?


----------



## orb451

Who said anything about buying things on credit? I'm buying mine with cash in the bank.


----------



## troyguitar

If you can turn around and sell them within a week, what's the difference? There's no interest.


----------



## Larrikin666

troyguitar said:


> No, but you can dictate what overseas distributors can sell their units for - making it such that avoiding them is not worth it.
> 
> The fact that maxing out one's credit cards buying electronics then selling said electronics overseas is actually a GOOD investment plan is FUCKING RIDICULOUS, no?



Maybe calm down a little man. Sounds like you're going to have a heart attack because of what other people choose to do with their money and equipment.


----------



## SirMyghin

troyguitar said:


> If you can turn around and sell them within a week, what's the difference? There's no interest.



Yes there is a difference, he will be selling it (more than likely anyway) for more than it cost him, hence a return on the investment. The guy on the other side, likely overseas will also be happy at getting a 'discount'. It is win win, and good economics.


----------



## troyguitar

ok whatever dudes, guess you think Fractal's international distribution plan is perfect because you can profit from it.

I just hate stupidity, and being able to sell something for more than it cost new just because someone lives across some line on a map is STUPID. There is no good reason for that whatsoever.


----------



## orb451

troyguitar said:


> ok whatever dudes, guess you think Fractal's international distribution plan is perfect because you can profit from it.
> 
> I just hate stupidity, and being able to sell something for more than it cost new just because someone lives across some line on a map is STUPID. There is no good reason for that whatsoever.



Again, sure there's a good reason for it, it's called economics. Supply and demand. As others said, if I (or anyone else) can buy these new and then sell them at a profit, to people *willing* to pay for them, what's the harm? I make a little profit and they get the device they want, potentially even *cheaper* than they could otherwise, and if not cheaper, at least faster. Sheesh  Not like I'm holding them at gunpoint or anything.

It'd be stupid *not* to take advantage of that, because again, it's a win-win.


----------



## Andromalia

Ok, some questions, so we get to talk about something else than economics or tariffs lol.

The new unit is more expensive than an ultra, does it keep all the ultra blocks, meaning the compressor, the synth etc ?


----------



## sevenstringj

JMP2203 said:


>


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

orb451 said:


> Again, sure there's a good reason for it, it's called economics. Supply and demand. As others said, if I (or anyone else) can buy these new and then sell them at a profit, to people *willing* to pay for them, what's the harm? I make a little profit and they get the device they want, potentially even *cheaper* than they could otherwise, and if not cheaper, at least faster. Sheesh  Not like I'm holding them at gunpoint or anything.
> 
> It'd be stupid *not* to take advantage of that, because again, it's a win-win.



I think what he's trying to get at is that Fractal has a terrible distribution plan that even lets this happen. Its not wrong of people like yourself to do what you're doing because like you said, the buyer gets the product at a potentially cheaper price than brand new and you make money. What is wrong is that international buyers are paying MUCH more money for the same product.


----------



## DC23

I ended up selling my Ultra yesterday (had it up for one day). Although I'm not sure I can pick up the II right away, I sold it off because prices are just continually dropping everyday. I'm a happy camper and will definitely buy the II....if I can get one! lol.


----------



## SirMyghin

I am still not seeing how any of this is 'wrong'. Morality has nothing to do with any of this. If you offer someone, and someone pays it, or there are additional costs due to whatever reason, it is never wrong. People have the option to abstain.


----------



## orb451

I get what you're saying Stealth and I understand that it might not seem *fair* but neither is life, no one said it had to be. I know you're not implying that, but I see your point, that there's a difference in price between the US and the rest of the world for these units. Hell I don't like that I can't get J-Customs in the US without paying through the nose for them but that's the way it goes. I choose to hold off on purchasing them for that reason, likewise people can hold off on purchasing the Ultra or the Axe-II until the price is "reasonable" for them to buy one. 


If there's a market for them, people will buy them and as SirMyghin points out, there's no morality involved and no exploitation as far as I'm concerned.

People have the free will to hold off on the purchase if it seems unfair or unreasonable.

As far as the compressor, synth blocks, etc, I believe Cliff was saying almost every effect and amp has been tweaked to take advantage of the new hardware, and should sound better.


----------



## troyguitar

Stealthtastic said:


> I think what he's trying to get at is that Fractal has a terrible distribution plan that even lets this happen. Its not wrong of people like yourself to do what you're doing because like you said, the buyer gets the product at a potentially cheaper price than brand new and you make money. What is wrong is that international buyers are paying MUCH more money for the same product.



That's exactly it. Whatever is going on with the distribution is totally fucked if it's cheaper and faster for an international buyer to pay someone in the USA to buy a single unit at full retail and then ship it to him/her at full consumer shipping prices, and have Fractal, USA Buyer, Shipping Company X, Ebay, Paypal, and Foreign Government Z all make plenty of money from the process.

It seems like perhaps I should become a foreign distributor...make tons of money for being a glorified mail forwarding service!


----------



## ST3MOCON

orb451 said:


> I get what you're saying Stealth and I understand that it might not seem *fair* but neither is life, no one said it had to be. I know you're not implying that, but I see your point, that there's a difference in price between the US and the rest of the world for these units. Hell I don't like that I can't get J-Customs in the US without paying through the nose for them but that's the way it goes. I choose to hold off on purchasing them for that reason, likewise people can hold off on purchasing the Ultra or the Axe-II until the price is "reasonable" for them to buy one.




I dont understand what all the fuss is about with the "morals" of selling the Axefx over seas and making a small profit. If it is in the end still cheaper for them to buy it from you or gives them the availability to actually buy one then you are providing a service. This is the way the world works. supply and demand. how about orb doesn't do this and someone cant get the unit at all. Im sure that person would be pissed that people were "defending" them. I guess you should just buy the unit and give it away to people over seas like Santa clause. I think that's the only way people would be happy. They might get mad that you didn't buy them one though. If you provide a small service that is in demand then why cant you make a few bucks? I read a lot of little things like this on these forums usually pertaining to what the US government should do and how it should bankrupt itself helping as many people as it can.

anyways that's just my 2 cents. lets just talk about that actually axe fx for now on please. This is the exact reason i don't go to the politics section anymore.


----------



## technomancer

I realize it's hard for some of you to concentrate on one thing for more than thirty seconds, but lets keep this about the Axe-Fx line shall we? (talking to the guys who had posts deleted... you know who you are )


----------



## cyril v

http://www.fractalaudio.com/Documents/jcm800.mp3
http://www.fractalaudio.com/tmp/bg.mp3

probably already posted, but...


----------



## Customisbetter

That Jcm800 tone was pretty unimpressive IMO. Might be because I owned an JCM800 for years.


----------



## vanhendrix

I've been putting off buying a "brain" for my rig (to control my head and run effects), because I wanted to see what fractal was up to with this countdown. In the end, i've decided to get the G-system for half the price (and no goddamn wait time). Here's why:

The flood of people deserting their old Axes, like rats from a sinking ship, REALLY made me think hard about the nature of digital modeling. There's going to be a new one, it's going to be better, it's only a matter of time. Money spent now will ring hollow in my ears the very second that the Axe III comes out (now with a camera!). The whole idea of it sounding awesome because "it's the best" falls apart when a better one comes out. Of course, I would _absolutely_ be one of those people who suddenly found their Axe lacking, so this is more just hedging my bets. At some point, I have to just say "good enough" and move on. I'm going to save my coin, buy something that sounds good enough, and is much more compatible with my rig.

Plus, I wouldn't use the amp modeling. Not my style one bit.


----------



## technomancer

vanhendrix said:


> I've been putting off buying a "brain" for my rig (to control my head and run effects), because I wanted to see what fractal was up to with this countdown. In the end, i've decided to get the G-system for half the price (and no goddamn wait time). Here's why:
> 
> The flood of people deserting their old Axes, like rats from a sinking ship, REALLY made me think hard about the nature of digital modeling. There's going to be a new one, it's going to be better, it's only a matter of time. Money spent now will ring hollow in my ears the very second that the Axe III comes out (now with a camera!). The whole idea of it sounding awesome because "it's the best" falls apart when a better one comes out. Of course, I would _absolutely_ be one of those people who suddenly found their Axe lacking, so this is more just hedging my bets. At some point, I have to just say "good enough" and move on. I'm going to save my coin, buy something that sounds good enough, and is much more compatible with my rig.
> 
> Plus, I wouldn't use the amp modeling. Not my style one bit.



And what are you going to do when TC comes out with their new unit  

Seriously though it's all mostly crap. The same thing happens with tube amps just like digital gear. I didn't see any Mesa Mark IVs going for $1000 - $1200 or so before the Mark V came out... The same thing happened when the Bogner Twin Jet Ubers came out, a bunch of people sold their earlier revisions to get the new ones and the price of the earlier models dropped. You will always have people that want the latest and greatest when it comes out and it will always force down the resale of the previous model. It's not rocket science and I have no idea why people are making a huge deal out of it with the Axe-Fx 

Don't get me wrong I'm not telling you to buy the Axe-Fx if the G-System fits your needs better, but NOT buying an Axe because an upgrade just came out doesn't make sense either 

I sold my Ultra a while ago because I needed the cash with the intention of buying another one later. If I still had it I wouldn't be selling it to buy the II as it was an incredible piece of gear. Going forward I will probably eventually buy a II because the Ultra kicked ass and made a great sounding simple rig with more versatility than the stack of amps I had for a while. Again


----------



## themike

technomancer said:


> And what are you going to do when TC comes out with their new unit
> 
> Seriously though it's all mostly crap. The same thing happens with tube amps just like digital gear. I didn't see any Mesa Mark IVs going for $1000 - $1200 or so before the Mark V came out... The same thing happened when the Bogner Twin Jet Ubers came out, a bunch of people sold their earlier revisions to get the new ones and the price of the earlier models dropped. You will always have people that want the latest and greatest when it comes out and it will always force down the resale of the previous model. It's not rocket science and I have no idea why people are making a huge deal out of it with the Axe-Fx
> 
> Don't get me wrong I'm not telling you to buy the Axe-Fx if the G-System fits your needs better, but NOT buying an Axe because an upgrade just came out doesn't make sense either
> 
> I sold my Ultra a while ago because I needed the cash with the intention of buying another one later. If I still had it I wouldn't be selling it to buy the II as it was an incredible piece of gear. Going forward I will probably eventually buy a II because the Ultra kicked ass and made a great sounding simple rig with more versatility than the stack of amps I had for a while. Again



Take a 2 day ban for too rational of a post 

*edit* damn it, I cant ban people? But I have mad likez! haha


----------



## Sepultorture

it had a run for 5 years, with constant free up dates, it's an excellent product, but it has reached the end for updates and fixes, some room for new amp models, but the next gen means atleast another 5 years of amp modelling future with free updates.

i don't see any loss here, only gains, better hardware, access to the old tech for cheaper.

and as for making a profit off of the hardware, so what, if someones willing to pay it so be it. i'd rather see somoene buy the axe 2 off of someone here in north america for a couple hundy more plus shipping, than get gouged far more from the european distributers.


----------



## Animus

man...honestly that cheap trick demo with AxeFX II sounded like total ass. Was that for real or a joke or something?


----------



## KingAenarion

Animus said:


> man...honestly that cheap trick demo with AxeFX II sounded like total ass. Was that for real or a joke or something?



He did spend 20 seconds for each patch... and they're dry and unprocessed...
not bad if you ask me...


----------



## Lon

KingAenarion said:


> He did spend 20 seconds for each patch... and they're dry and unprocessed...
> not bad if you ask me...



i loved the marshall tone out of that demo


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Seriously for the amount of effort that went into that it sounds awesome.


----------



## Zenerith

I'm trying to reason myself... last week Axe-Fx Ultra was THE gear, almost everybody wanted it, it was divine and the holy grail of preamps. Then FA showed us some pics of axe II and everybody goes selling their previous FA-gear because it's "not good enough anymore d00d". I can archieve EVERY sound and effect i could ever need to achieve with the Ultra...(and i would save a thousand euros by buying it instead of the Axe II) and i'm trying to stick that thought into my thich head. Funny how this "apple"-effect works. "Don't buy that old gear, this one makes you coffee!" 
But do i really need all those features when I'll probably just use 1 amp model, 1 cab and 3 effects or what not? Sorry my bad english.
Sherlock out


----------



## SSK0909

Customisbetter said:


> That Jcm800 tone was pretty unimpressive IMO. Might be because I owned an JCM800 for years.



I agree. Didn't sound anything like a real 800. Actually at sounded more POD'ish then most Axe-fx clips I've heard.

Probably still my biggest turn off when it comes to modellers. When given time I bet you could tweak this to sound a lot better and more real.

But with an amp you don't have to spend time to get it to sound amp like, it does out of the box and you're just fine tuning it's sound from that point on


----------



## Hammy

Ibz_rg said:


> No word on the ability to djent. Not impressed.



Get amplitube - you need no Axe to be djenting!


----------



## Alekke

In modeling world, every few years there will be something new, something better.
In tube/analog world, every few years there will also be something new, but not necessary better. People could always take a step back and buy something older, cheaper and better. Think 5150, Valvestate, Sunn T, JMP ...


----------



## Hallic

Hammy said:


> Get amplitube - you need no Axe to be djenting!



Don't forget the wet sock and the duck.


@topic.

All 

I allways considerd myself a vintage-kind of guy. So i guess i'm be checking the axe fx now then `ey?


----------



## CFB

Does this mean the Axe II won't require a audio interface to record?


----------



## cyril v

CFB said:


> Does this mean the Axe II won't require a audio interface to record?



That should be the case.


----------



## Hallic

CFB said:


> Does this mean the Axe II won't require a audio interface to record?



Yeah i think just usb to mac/pc/laptop thingy with Axe Edit installed? or a plugin/driver(software) for other audio editing software(ableton etc.)


----------



## Skanky

ST3MOCON said:


> I dont understand what all the fuss is about with the "morals" of selling the Axefx over seas and making a small profit. If it is in the end still cheaper for them to buy it from you or gives them the availability to actually buy one then you are providing a service. This is the way the world works. supply and demand. how about orb doesn't do this and someone cant get the unit at all. Im sure that person would be pissed that people were "defending" them. I guess you should just buy the unit and give it away to people over seas like Santa clause. I think that's the only way people would be happy. They might get mad that you didn't buy them one though. If you provide a small service that is in demand then why cant you make a few bucks? I read a lot of little things like this on these forums usually pertaining to what the US government should do and how it should bankrupt itself helping as many people as it can.
> 
> anyways that's just my 2 cents. lets just talk about that actually axe fx for now on please. This is the exact reason i don't go to the politics section anymore.




Not to kick a dead horse here, but one thing you're missing is how would an "independent reseller" handle warranty claims? The warranty is not transferable, and I sure wouldn't want to get on FA's bad side, since they set up the overseas trade policy and apparently don't intend to change it.


----------



## Larrikin666

Skanky said:


> Not to kick a dead horse here, but one thing you're missing is how would an "independent reseller" handle warranty claims? The warranty is not transferable, and I sure wouldn't want to get on FA's bad side, since they set up the overseas trade policy and apparently don't intend to change it.



Fractal handles repairs very well even for 2nd hand owners. Cliff actually cut me a break on my 3rd Ultra even though I was the second owner. I was only charged $40 to have all of the midi connection replaced. They go out of their way to take care of any Axe-FX owner.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I decided to jump on the band wagon this morning and join the G66 waiting list, they said about 8-12 weeks waiting time. By then their should be lots of reviews/sound samples etc so I can make my decision when my order comes thorough.


----------



## Default_M

Larrikin666 said:


> Fractal handles repairs very well even for 2nd hand owners. Cliff actually cut me a break on my 3rd Ultra even though I was the second owner. I was only charged $40 to have all of the midi connection replaced. They go out of their way to take care of any Axe-FX owner.



I was interested in buying a used unit from the USA a few months ago and when I emailed Fractal asking if the warranty was transferable they said no and told me that they wouldn't even touch the unit. E.g I wouldn't even be allowed to pay them to fix it if it went wrong.


----------



## Larrikin666

Default_M said:


> I was interested in buying a used unit from the USA a few months ago and when I emailed Fractal asking if the warranty was transferable they said no and told me that they wouldn't even touch the unit. E.g I wouldn't even be allowed to pay them to fix it if it went wrong.



You may want to email Cliff directly and talk to him then. He responded to me personally when I put it an inquiry about the repair. I think I was actually the 3rd owner of that particular unit, and he gave me absolutely no trouble about the repair. 


Also...I think every Axe-FX owner needs to take a second to really let it sink in that we never to deal with the midi interface issue ever again with the addition of USB. I sunk probably 20 hours of my life into getting different interfaces to work with my various computers and operating systems for getting firmware updates and using Axe-edit. If I could do a backflip....I would.


----------



## technomancer

Larrikin666 said:


> You may want to email Cliff directly and talk to him then. He responded to me personally when I put it an inquiry about the repair. I think I was actually the 3rd owner of that particular unit, and he gave me absolutely no trouble about the repair.
> 
> 
> Also...I think every Axe-FX owner needs to take a second to really let it sink in that we never to deal with the midi interface issue ever again with the addition of USB. I sunk probably 20 hours of my life into getting different interfaces to work with my various computers and operating systems for getting firmware updates and using Axe-edit. If I could do a backflip....I would.



You're also in the US... I believe non-US buyers have to go through the distributor for service


----------



## Sippin40oz

Default_M said:


> I was interested in buying a used unit from the USA a few months ago and when I emailed Fractal asking if the warranty was transferable they said no and told me that they wouldn't even touch the unit. E.g I wouldn't even be allowed to pay them to fix it if it went wrong.



I emailed the Tremol-no makers in the USA few months back asking for a part number of a piece i broke and they sent me one for free from the USA! Thats how international customer service should be done Fractal! Iam not suggesting free Axe FXs should be sent out but you cant bend over backwards for the USA customers and send your EU customers off to be ass raped by G66. 

What gets me is you have people defending Fractal saying oh its an international trade so Fractal cant do it. They cant send things by courier to another country its not worth it etc etc. I live in the UK. G66 is in Germany! That is an international trade! I have to pay in their currency euros. If i want it repaired or return it for warranty i have to send it Internationally back to Germany. The ONLY DIFFERNCE from USA to UK for fractal is an invoice stuck to the box. Thats it! The reciever covers all tax import costs. G66 make enough to cover costs and make a profit so fractal can not only afford to do it but make extra profit if they wanted to. Everyone complains about Mesa's EU prices which is a fair point. But fractal even have a direct selling system all set up so its much worse then Mesa its just laziness!


----------



## Hallic

Sippin40oz said:


> I emailed the Tremol-no makers in the USA few months back asking for a part number of a piece i broke and they sent me one for free from the USA! Thats how international customer service should be done Fractal! Iam not suggesting free Axe FXs should be sent out but you cant bend over backwards for the USA customers and send your EU customers off to be ass raped by G66.
> 
> What gets me is you have people defending Fractal saying oh its an international trade so Fractal cant do it. They cant send things by courier to another country its not worth it etc etc. I live in the UK. G66 is in Germany! That is an international trade! I have to pay in their currency euros. If i want it repaired or return it for warranty i have to send it Internationally back to Germany. The ONLY DIFFERNCE from USA to UK for fractal is an invoice stuck to the box. Thats it! The reciever covers all tax import costs. G66 make enough to cover costs and make a profit so fractal can not only afford to do it but make extra profit if they wanted to. Everyone complains about Mesa's EU prices which is a fair point. But fractal even have a direct selling system all set up so its much worse then Mesa its just laziness!



you're in the EU, stop being a denialist.

G66 is the HQ for EU-repairs


----------



## Sippin40oz

Hallic said:


> you're in the EU, stop being a denialist.
> 
> G66 is the HQ for EU-repairs



Lol EU is not a country so it is international! It still has to go on a plane or boat to get to me.


----------



## themike

Sippin40oz said:


> Lol EU is not a country so it is international! It still has to go on a plane or boat to get to me.


 
As does mine if I need to send my Fractal 3 states away to New Hampshire.


----------



## avenger

I think we at SS.org should band together and buy ALL the II's then sell them for triple the price. Then we can buy an island and djent all day and night.


----------



## cyril v

avenger said:


> I think we at SS.org should band together and buy ALL the II's then sell them for triple the price. Then we can buy an island and djent all day and night.



ss.org group buy, get on it!


----------



## Andromalia

Buy that island as far away as possible please. No djent near where I live.


----------



## avenger

Also we will buy a helicopter with large speakers (a la apocalypse now) to hover over Andromalia's house and blast the newest djenticle something day and night.


----------



## Andromalia

I'll retaliate and send some vikings to raid your island and steal your Axe FX II (who cares about the women, seriously) while singing some Amon Amarth songs while they're at it.


----------



## Bouvre

Maybe since we buy in such bulk quantities we could 80% off, that would be quite Djenterous of them.


----------



## Zenerith

SS.org should be the worldwide distributor for Axe-Fx devices =D!


----------



## avenger

Andromalia said:


> I'll retaliate and send some vikings to raid your island and steal your Axe FX II (who cares about the women, seriously) while singing some Amon Amarth songs while they're at it.


If its VTW or earlier material i would welcome it! Honestly I dont get the djent thing but I say it on this website to seem hip.



on topic: trying to snag an ultra for 1500, I think in a month or so they might get that low in canada.


----------



## technomancer

*Ok enough bullshit already... if you've got a problem with how Fractal distributes or services their products take it somewhere else. If you have something to say about the actual new units feel free to post it*


----------



## Andromalia

I was wondering, since you can now input pretty much whatever you want into the axe 2, from guitar signal to .wav file, is it too much to think the axe fx can now be used to mix pretty much anything ? Drums even ? There are EQs, compressors and reverbs...SD2.0 samples with Fractal effects quality...


----------



## Customisbetter

There aren't 10 inputs so mixing drums through it would be mighty hard.


----------



## themike

Customisbetter said:


> There aren't 10 inputs so mixing drums through it would be mighty hard.



What are "drums" ?


----------



## S-O

I suppose you could bounce stuff, old skool style. Phase aligning may prove troublesome, but who knows. You could set up a send so that the axe would have say a reverb and delay in two different paths.

Seems like more effort than it's worth though haha. I'd say invest in nice plug ins or outboard gear, but the axe could do it.


----------



## Zenerith

I just got an email from g66.eu saying that my Axe-Fx II will arrive in July if everything goes as planned, meh(they said 8-12weeks almost 2 months ago). But as someone has said, the waitlist is loooooooooong so i understand. It seems that i'll be playing Pod Farm a bit longer than what was originally intended


----------



## Andromalia

I think they're saying 8-12 weeks to just everybody.


----------



## KevHo

Deadnightshade said:


> ^
> 
> Basically axe fx II emulates all those tube amps so truthfully,that it emits the sum of their thermal load to the atmosphere.Hence the higher tax



 hahaha!


----------



## Gemmeadia

Im stoked to pick up a cheap Ultra in the next few months possibly ;P this is great news for anyone who doesnt need the latest and greatest and wants to pick up what WAS a few months ago for way cheap! Thanks fractal


----------



## Jango

Hmm...If I can find a sub-$1000 Standard in a couple months, I might jump on it...


----------



## Threex4

Premier Guitar Axe Fx 2 explanation.


----------



## Mordacain

Threex4 said:


> Premier Guitar Axe Fx 2 explanation.




I was actually pretty happy to see some more clean and light-gain tones out of an Axe-FX since I've yet to really hear any from the original units.


----------



## Rook

For anyone interested, a Standard is up for about $1k obo on Jemsite.

http://www.jemsite.com/forums/f28/fs-axe-fx-standard-with-midisport-uno-interface-112451.html

Not mine, but I'm amazed nobody's bought that, I would if I had the moolah! Interesting it's that cheap already and nobody's biting.


----------



## JP Universe

Yep, seen that one.... he's even shipping internationally! Funny how Ultras are still fetching 1800 in the states! In Aus one went for 2300! lol


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

makes me laugh about the now-depressed Ultra owners, and the fact I won't be able to afford an Axe-Fx until the inevitably ridiculously monumnentally laser-shootingly epic Axe-Fx IV is released, in time we without cash shall have the last laugh, my penniless brethren!

bwahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Scottckr

Zenerith said:


> I just got an email from g66.eu saying that my Axe-Fx II will arrive in July if everything goes as planned, meh(they said 8-12weeks almost 2 months ago). But as someone has said, the waitlist is loooooooooong so i understand. It seems that i'll be playing Pod Farm a bit longer than what was originally intended



about when did you order your Axe-FX? just asking to get an estimate on when mine will be ready to ship...
thanks!


----------



## orb451

FYI,

Cliff says in this thread that the chassis bits are due in today, tomorrow (soon) and then a few days of assembly/testing and then they should be available for shipping:

Shipping Status

Sweeeeeet


----------



## Andromalia

And then they all go to europe because some guys have ordered months ago.


----------



## themike

Andromalia said:


> And then they all go to europe because some guys have ordered months ago.



Doubtful - anyone who's ordered from G66 has always been, and will continue to be, comfortable on the waiting list as distribution is going to be fair throughout Europe and N. America


----------



## Scruffy1012

Now i gotta sell my 6505. Gg.


----------



## theo

What happened to those videos? Apparently they were removed by the user?


----------



## slapnutz

theo said:


> What happened to those videos? Apparently they were removed by the user?



I too am looking for a mirror.


----------



## themike

slapnutz said:


> I too am looking for a mirror.


 
There was a legal issue with the Premiere video (I believe someone said the offical brand name of an amp that Fractal models) so Premiere removed it to edit - it should be up within a few days.


----------



## andres

I really want the II... The problem is I'm perfectly happy with my standard. 


GAS is horrible


----------



## themike

Premiere Guitar video from the NY Amp Show last week


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

^Same page from 3 days ago...


----------



## andres

th3m1ke said:


> Premiere Guitar video from the NY Amp Show last week





must... resist.... watching


----------



## themike

Cheesebuiscut said:


> ^Same page from 3 days ago...



The video was removed and just uploaded again this afternoon


----------



## theo

that was such a cock tease, I for one wanted more audio! not just talking about features which I've read on the site XD


----------



## themike

theo said:


> that was such a cock tease, I for one wanted more audio! not just talking about features which I've read on the site XD


 
Well if people don't mind the clutter, Im going to compile a majority, if not all, the Axe Fx II videos that I am aware here since a lot of people are still asking for "video demos". Clearly your not going to get a modern hi-gain clip that we would use becuase none of the beta testers are metal players except for what Mark Day does, which is fine. 










































And lastly, here is a photo of the first *production* model of the AxeFX. Number 0001 picked up this weekend by a lucky friend of the companies.


----------



## themike

FractalAudio said:


> *Shipping Should Start This Week - *that is all


​


----------



## Jzbass25

I want this so bad, so who wants to get me one? hahaha

Also the footswitch graphics are kinda cool. The little holostickers near the buttons


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

Anyone know the wait time for the II's (to arrive at your house after purchase)? I emailed Fractal and still no response. G66 says up to three months but that might just be for Europe?


----------



## themike

TaylorMacPhail said:


> Anyone know the wait time for the II's (to arrive at your house after purchase)? I emailed Fractal and still no response. G66 says up to three months but that might just be for Europe?


 



Fractal Forum Member said:


> Sussi Isler of G66 has been very good at communicating and assures me that a batch of 500 units will arrive in June and 500 in July.


 


It depends on how long ago you put yourself on the list. There is probably 700 people on the G66 waiting list overflowing from when the Ultra's ran out of stock.


----------



## themike

The first run of AxeFX II's sold out in 1 minute and 30 seconds


----------



## Hauschild

I know dude... It's crazy!


----------



## themike

Turns out they are only selling small quantities at a time, there will be more for sale tomorrow and so on.


----------



## HighGain510

th3m1ke said:


> Turns out they are only selling small quantities at a time, there will be more for sale tomorrow and so on.



Are they posting what time they are hitting the store? I can't keep refreshing the store all day long...


----------



## themike

HighGain510 said:


> Are they posting what time they are hitting the store? I can't keep refreshing the store all day long...


 
No they aren't. Its random and first come first serve/luck of the draw. I wouldn't be able to sleep at night if I had to go through that process again haha.

Tome Merchant PreOrder List for da' win


----------



## Sepultorture

HighGain510 said:


> Are they posting what time they are hitting the store? I can't keep refreshing the store all day long...



sorry mate yer gunna have to call into work with the shits and sit infront of your comp with the refresh and a cup of coffee all day brother

if i had the cash, that's what i'd be doing today LOL


----------



## themike

Sepultorture said:


> sorry mate yer gunna have to call into work with the shits and sit infront of your comp with the refresh and a cup of coffee all day brother
> 
> if i had the cash, that's what i'd be doing today LOL



No you wouldn't, they still haven't addressed shipping to Canada haha


----------



## Sepultorture

th3m1ke said:


> No you wouldn't, they still haven't addressed shipping to Canada haha



I'd just ship it to Nick at the Axe Palace and go pick it up, plus i get to check out sick gear, fuck duties and border bullshit, and canada post


----------



## themike

Sepultorture said:


> I'd just ship it to Nick at the Axe Palace and go pick it up, plus i get to check out sick gear, fuck duties and border bullshit, and canada post



You're a wise one, young jedi


----------



## deathjazz89

I've been on their store page for twelve hours with no luck today. Their forum is getting a little out of hand. lol

Gotta try again tomorrow.


----------



## Sepultorture

deathjazz89 said:


> I've been on their store page for twelve hours with no luck today. Their forum is getting a little out of hand. lol
> 
> Gotta try again tomorrow.



You're going to need A LOT of coffee 

LOL


----------



## technomancer

th3m1ke said:


> No they aren't. Its random and first come first serve/luck of the draw. I wouldn't be able to sleep at night if I had to go through that process again haha.
> 
> Tome Merchant PreOrder List for da' win



Yeah sorry I'll pass on paying in full in advance for something I'll be getting at some undefined date in the future 

I'll wait until after all the craziness is over and they're actually in stock, until then my current rig is just fine


----------



## JP Universe

The Fractal forum is hilarious at the moment. While people on there are whinging about the 2 and when they can get it, i'm in my bedroom enjoying amazing tones out of my Ultra! Hopefully the tables don't turn around when they get their hands on one!


----------



## deathjazz89

Sepultorture said:


> You're going to need A LOT of coffee
> 
> LOL



Every time they went in stock I was eating a sammich. I missed it by a few minutes today. I guess I missed another chance two hours later while I was eating a sammich. 

I'M DONE WITH SAMMICHES!


----------



## themike

technomancer said:


> Yeah sorry I'll pass on paying in full in advance for something I'll be getting at some undefined date in the future
> 
> I'll wait until after all the craziness is over and they're actually in stock, until then my current rig is just fine



haha well it was only 50% deposit, with the balance upon delivery with a decent idea of a schedule mapped out. Brad's been nothing but great to deal with on Rig Talk so I don't mind. You don't have to put a deposit on those gorgeous KxK's you get ?


----------



## georg_f

JP Universe said:


> The Fractal forum is hilarious at the moment. While people on there are whinging about the 2 and when they can get it, i'm in my bedroom enjoying amazing tones out of my Ultra! Hopefully the tables don't turn around when they get their hands on one!


+1


----------



## deathjazz89

I missed it again by four minutes.


----------



## themike

Don't drive yourself crazy man, it'll start to open up soon, at least im hoping it wasnt because of a sandwich this time haha


----------



## deathjazz89

I'm eating one right before work right now. I shouldn't have taken that shower.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

th3m1ke said:


> No they aren't. Its random and first come first serve/luck of the draw. I wouldn't be able to sleep at night if I had to go through that process again haha.
> 
> Tome Merchant PreOrder List for da' win



I'm on the preorder list too, hi five


----------



## Sepultorture

deathjazz89 said:


> I'm eating one right before work right now. I shouldn't have taken that shower.



look, no fucking food, no sleep, no shower, just a huge pot of coffee

i don't care how tired, hungry or smelly you get, FUCKING OWN THAT SHIT MUTHAFUCKA

YOU CAN DO IT ROCK


----------



## deathjazz89

FRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEESH POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## themike

deathjazz89 said:


> FRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEESH POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTSSSSSSSSSSSSS!




hahaha best video


----------



## PrestigeKing

Any1 selling axe fx 2 internationally


----------



## Sepultorture

PrestigeKing said:


> Any1 selling axe fx 2 internationally



chec what i said in the AXE FX thread


----------



## JP Universe

Axe 2 on Ebay Fractal Audio Axe-FX II | eBay


----------



## JP Universe

haha I think it got taken off the site, sucked into the guy as he was trying to make a sneaky profit!


----------



## spattergrind

Why did they raise the price even MORE?
$2200 was like ehh thats not so bad to save more for.
but $2600?!


----------



## Durero

The price is still $2200 if you just email them to get on the wait list.


----------



## S-O

Or just wait till some rich dude sells his because it didn't give him magic toanz.


----------



## spattergrind

Durero said:


> The price is still $2200 if you just email them to get on the wait list.



Axe-Fx II Effects Processor


----------



## Durero

Axe-Fx II Waiting List



Fractal said:


> Due to extremely high demand, we have implemented a waiting list for this product. To get on the waiting list please send an email to sales at fractalaudio.com with the subject "Add to Waiting List".
> 
> *When your name comes up on the list you will receive a coupon code for $400 off the listed price.*


----------



## spattergrind

Durero said:


> Axe-Fx II Waiting List



Ahh...

dont have the money anyway....lol.


----------



## Durero

haha, yeah well it seems like everyones got at least several months to save up before the waiting list simmers down. If it ever does.


----------



## spattergrind

Durero said:


> haha, yeah well it seems like everyones got at least several months to save up before the waiting list simmers down. If it ever does.



or just not eat, or get gas...


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

YES! they're sending it to me, finally!:')


----------



## loktide

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> YES! they're sending it to me, finally!:')



congrats, dude 

you must have been in the waiting for an ultra at G66.eu then, i assume


----------



## FEEDTHEPLAGUE

AFAIK, G66.eu hasn't received any units yet and will not receive any untill august, erliest. How did you get hold of yours Francesco!?


----------



## loktide

FEEDTHEPLAGUE said:


> AFAIK, G66.eu hasn't received any units yet and will not receive any untill august, erliest. How did you get hold of yours Francesco!?



hopefully not the 4000$ unit from the infamous fractalworldwide at ebay


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

loktide said:


> congrats, dude
> 
> you must have been in the waiting for an ultra at G66.eu then, i assume



Nope, a US friend of mine preordered it for me, big savings!


----------



## FEEDTHEPLAGUE

loktide said:


> hopefully not the 4000$ unit from the infamous fractalworldwide at ebay



Would be so awesome if that's the case!


----------



## FEEDTHEPLAGUE

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Nope, a US friend of mine preordered it for me, big savings!



Please tell me the name of that US friend, i can't bare to wait until august/september. Strongly considering to buy an ultra instead.


----------



## loktide

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Nope, a US friend of mine preordered it for me, big savings!



cool 

looking forward to some clips/vids


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

loktide said:


> cool
> 
> looking forward to some clips/vids



Will surely do a ton of them


----------



## Sepultorture

LOL at the list price, after the massive hype goes down some they will put an ACTUAL stree price on it like they did with the ultras and standards

i gots me an american friend, no fucking way i'm paying for the duties and taxes to come to Canada


----------



## nojyeloot

So, does anyone who's on the waiting list have an ETA on when they'll ship? If so, when did you order yours?


----------



## Larrikin666

I got an email from Tone Merchants last night saying my Axe-FX 2 was ready to go. It should be shipping out today or tomorrow.


----------



## nojyeloot

Larrikin666 said:


> I got an email from Tone Merchants last night saying my Axe-FX 2 was ready to go. It should be shipping out today or tomorrow.



Congrats man. When did you order?


----------



## Larrikin666

nojyeloot said:


> Congrats man. When did you order?



I was on their initial group of ~30 preorders they took before the release. I was somewhere around number 10-15.


----------



## nojyeloot

Larrikin666 said:


> I was on their initial group of ~30 preorders they took before the release. I was somewhere around number 10-15.



Date pre-ordered?


----------



## Larrikin666

nojyeloot said:


> Date pre-ordered?



About 30 minutes after Brad first put the post up saying they were doing preorders I jumped on it and sent the deposit. I'm not sure what day that was.


----------



## nojyeloot

From their forums:

Just came across this

Please Don't Inquire About Your Postion on the Waiting List

View attachment 21168


First of all, this is great for the company. I'm glad they're so swamped... it should equal profit for them (which I'm sure it does). It's great for the future of gear and their company. 

THIS IS NO PUT DOWN OR INSULT TO FAS, it's just an honest inquiry as to their overhead: 

I'm wondering how many people they have working in assembly? I know from my line of work that it's not always feasible/economical to hire on help during "rush periods" b/c when the rush is over, you're left with all this extra overhead and profit sharing. However, I can't help but wonder how many people they have working in assembly? We all know that hundreds of people (if not many, many more) are literally lining up and waving $2200-$3k+ under their noses. It's gotta be tough to know that you have around $660,000 (300 x $2,200 preorders only) revenue ready to flow in as soon as you get all the preorders. That's not including the many more people who aren't going to just F5 the order screen and buy it full price

EDIT:

The "unofficial waiting list" thread just got locked up b/c of the wrong hype it's worked up:


> "I am locking this thread. It is causing an exorbitant amount of emails with people claiming they were skipped over. The list is so grossly inaccurate that it should not be used for anything."



http://forum.fractalaudio.com/axe-fx-ii/37731-waiting-list-thread-158.html


----------



## ROAR

I saw that yesterday when it got locked.
Kind of dumb since I was trying to keep track
of when people got coupons. I have no idea
when I'll get an e-mail, but I have no choice
but to wait.


----------



## nojyeloot

ROAR said:


> I saw that yesterday when it got locked.
> Kind of dumb since I was trying to keep track
> of when people got coupons. I have no idea
> when I'll get an e-mail, but I have no choice
> but to wait.



That's the one bummer about FAS (yet perfectly understandable too). It'd be nice to see SOME type of list just to give us any sort of timeline . Most from the Unofficial list signed up on 6/19. I signed up on 7/5 so I'm over 2wks late. 

To be a dramatic 15 year old girl, I'll offer this similie: Waiting on an AxeFX II is like being marooned on an island and seeing the occasional freight liner pass by 50 miles off the coast. It's impossible for them to hear your pleas to be rescued


----------



## DC23

Got mine yesterday!!!


----------



## nojyeloot

DC23 said:


> Got mine yesterday!!!



Ahhh excellent sir.

DC23, A few obligatory questions:

Date you signed up on the waiting list?
If you were on the waiting list, date you got your coupon?
Did they give you any notification that it had shipped?

EDIT: aaaaaah, nevermind, just found you:
6/19/2011 8:59:00 DC23 (Canada?)	7/12/2011	7/13/2011 picking up in US side


----------



## Az_Spirit_Crusher

DC23 said:


> Got mine yesterday!!!



And? How is it?


----------



## Sepultorture

DC23 said:


> Got mine yesterday!!!



AHHHHHHHHH

you gotta let me come over and try this fucking beast out, i want one so bad, and i need to know how much i badly want to spend a tonne of money


----------



## ROAR

nojyeloot said:


> That's the one bummer about FAS (yet perfectly understandable too). It'd be nice to see SOME type of list just to give us any sort of timeline . Most from the Unofficial list signed up on 6/19. I signed up on 7/5 so I'm over 2wks late.



Same date I e-mailed as well.
I understand and don't have a problem with FAS,
but it'd be nice for SOME kind of clarification as to
when I'm gonna have an amp.


----------



## DC23

Hey guys,
Just to follow up with some of your questions. I got on the FAS waiting list maybe 10 minutes after it was announced (I just happened to be on the forum that morning and got lucky). I got my coupon the second day they started sending them out (I believe it was last tuesday).

As far as my first impressions go, I hear a big difference between my Ultra and this thing. The simplest way to put it is it feels much more natural and smooth (imho). The note bloom is really nice. Likewise, it seems that mid-high gain patches are much more represented even in the stock patches. I've really been digging the 'Djentlemen' patch!! It feels like you can get a killer sound without as many blocks, etc. Seems much more user friendly AND the USB feature is just plain awesome!!!

SOOO glad I don't have to hang out in those 'Axe FX II availability' and 'Waiting List' threads on the FAS forum anymore.


----------



## nojyeloot

DC23 said:


> Hey guys,
> Just to follow up with some of your questions. I got on the FAS waiting list maybe 10 minutes after it was announced (I just happened to be on the forum that morning and got lucky). I got my coupon the second day they started sending them out (I believe it was last tuesday).
> 
> As far as my first impressions go, I hear a big difference between my Ultra and this thing. The simplest way to put it is it feels much more natural and smooth (imho). The note bloom is really nice. Likewise, it seems that mid-high gain patches are much more represented even in the stock patches. I've really been digging the 'Djentlemen' patch!! It feels like you can get a killer sound without as many blocks, etc. Seems much more user friendly AND the USB feature is just plain awesome!!!
> 
> SOOO glad I don't have to hang out in those 'Axe FX II availability' and 'Waiting List' threads on the FAS forum anymore.



Great info. TYVM. I'm srsly happy for you man. 

Man, I've got the $$ right now... I'm itching to pull the trigger.


----------



## nojyeloot

Surprised this hasn't been posted yet.

Got on Fractal's store's site yesterday, and got this error. 

View attachment 21349


----------



## Andromalia

They did say they were on holidays somewhere.
Meanwhile, G66 still hasn't delivered ONE axe 2 that I know of and sends us emails like "maybe in september".
I wish axe 1 owners had first dibs.


----------



## nojyeloot

Andromalia said:


> They did say they were on holidays somewhere.
> Meanwhile, G66 still hasn't delivered ONE axe 2 that I know of and sends us emails like "maybe in september".
> I wish axe 1 owners had first dibs.



See, I wonder if they are on "holiday" ? I'm thinking/hoping it's more of a an excuse for them to regroup their infrastructure/process management to get more of these units out, quicker. UNLESS, that is, they have been working 7 days/week since 6/19... then I could understand a week off for some metal relief.


----------



## Andromalia

Well, it *is* august, taking a week off at that time makes sense. If they pulled this in november I'd be more wary but I think you're just paranoid. ^^


----------



## Gingervitis

Man i would want to get a axe-fx in general, but 2 seems to go over my budget, is axe-fx ultra still worth it? I was otherwise considering of getting a new head and some random audio interface for recording.


----------



## nojyeloot

Andromalia said:


> Well, it *is* august, taking a week off at that time makes sense. If they pulled this in november I'd be more wary but I think you're just paranoid. ^^



 Paranoid... I think, is a poor choice of words. "Concerned" is more like it. Think about it, the AxeFX II was announced May 5th IIRC, pre-orders had begun on June 19 (only 45 days ago), and already they're closing for a week with hundreds and hundreds of people on the unofficial waiting list and they have no way/resources/time to fully communicate where you're at on the waiting list other than '_wait your turn & if you've emailed, you're on the list_'. I'm not complaining, since I'm literally in no rush, but this seems like they weren't prepared for this IPO. Similar to when the iPhone 3G came out and all the servers crashed during activation.


----------



## themike

nojyeloot said:


> Paranoid... I think, is a poor choice of words. "Concerned" is more like it. Think about it, the AxeFX II was announced May 5th IIRC, pre-orders had begun on June 19 (only 45 days ago), and already they're closing for a week with hundreds and hundreds of people on the unofficial waiting list and they have no way/resources/time to fully communicate where you're at on the waiting list other than '_wait your turn & if you've emailed, you're on the list_'. I'm not complaining, since I'm literally in no rush, but this seems like they weren't prepared for this IPO. Similar to when the iPhone 3G came out and all the servers crashed during activation.


 

People have to understand that there is no way for a small company like this to prepare. They sold out of their stock of Ultras because they new they were going to launch the II. The issue being that with a company as small as Fractal, they cannot financial afford to stop sales for a few months and front all the money to build II's and stock pile them. Theres no economical way they could have. Combine that with the fact that everyone and their grandmother wants one the demand is out of the roof. I admire the fact that they choose to be a small US based shop, instead of a company that has everything mass produced overseas. I mean Cameron and other botique amp makers wouldn't even come close to turning out the numbers of amps that Fractal is, so why should we expect them too?





Gingervitis said:


> Man i would want to get a axe-fx in general, but 2 seems to go over my budget, is axe-fx ultra still worth it? I was otherwise considering of getting a new head and some random audio interface for recording.


 
The Ultra and Standard models are ABSOLUTELY still worth it. Until the day the II was announced, these things were still untouched by any competition and still remain to hold up. As a matter of fact, with the exception of a few people, any Fractal artist on the road is probably still happily using their Ultras. On top of it, with all the II hype, you can save a good bit of money buying one used. :2cents:


----------



## nojyeloot

th3m1ke said:


> People have to understand that there is no way for a small company like this to prepare. They sold out of their stock of Ultras because they new they were going to launch the II. The issue being that with a company as small as Fractal, they cannot financial afford to stop sales for a few months and front all the money to build II's and stock pile them. Theres no economical way they could have. Combine that with the fact that everyone and their grandmother wants one the demand is out of the roof. I admire the fact that they choose to be a small US based shop, instead of a company that has everything mass produced overseas. I mean Cameron and other botique amp makers wouldn't even come close to turning out the numbers of amps that Fractal is, so why should we expect them too?:2cents:



 My issue isn't FAS _being a small business_ and _the downside with a lack of manufacturing 'horsepower'_. I disclaimed that in a previous post. I'm specifically referring to them taking a week off while the battle just begun and is still hot, so to speak. 


That being said, here's what I posted earlier:


> See, I wonder if they are on "holiday" ? I'm thinking/hoping it's more of a an excuse for them to regroup their infrastructure/process management to get more of these units out, quicker. UNLESS, that is, they have been working 7 days/week since 6/19... then I could understand a week off for some mental relief.


----------



## Gingervitis

maybe in that case i can seriously consider to get axe-fx ultra =)


----------



## themike

> See, I wonder if they are on "holiday" ? I'm thinking/hoping it's more of a an excuse for them to regroup their infrastructure/process management to get more of these units out, quicker. UNLESS, that is, they have been working 7 days/week since 6/19... then I could understand a week off for some mental relief.





nojyeloot said:


> My issue isn't FAS _being a small business_ and _the downside with a lack of manufacturing 'horsepower'_. I disclaimed that in a previous post. I'm specifically referring to them taking a week off while the battle just begun and is still hot, so to speak.



Sorry I skipped over that part but yes, they have been working 7 hours a week, approx. 10-12 hour days. Cliff was even just diagnosed with a stress related ulcer and also TMJ (lock-jaw) because of all the work and public lashings. Apparently people have no issue emailing the customer service email multiple times a day to angerly complain which is sad


----------



## HighGain510

th3m1ke said:


> Sorry I skipped over that part but yes, they have been working 7 hours a week, approx. 10-12 hour days. Cliff was even just diagnosed with a stress related ulcer and also TMJ (lock-jaw) because of all the work and public lashings. Apparently people have no issue emailing the customer service email multiple times a day to angerly complain which is sad



Did you mean 7 days a week?  As far as the stress stuff goes Cliff would do best to relax and stay off the forums.  I've seen heated posts exchanged between both himself and forum members and if you're not reading the (typically retarded) whiners' posts you wouldn't be stressing over that stuff anyways.  I hope he gets better, I think he does amazing work but it is disheartening to see how he has been acting as of late.  He's chosen to keep things very secretive and that's cool if that's how he wants to run his business, but taking that route invites all the angry morons to start freaking out publicly however they can! 

Also, as if this even had to be stated, but he could VERY EASILY remove a shitload of this "stress" put on him by having to build a certain amount of units per week that he can't get together by either hiring 1-2 more skilled employees to help with construction of the units or better yet since it's literally all PCB, why not take it offshore and lower the price of the units since they won't have to be built by hand? If he outsourced the labor or even bought a machine like Carvin has for their amp-building I don't know if the cost/benefit would balance but it seems like he has the demand but can't make the supply meet it and those are two very viable solutions to the problem.  I don't like to lay blame but it honestly seems like he's bringing A LOT of this on himself.


----------



## tvboy123

Yay got my axe fx ii yesterday *brags* lol. Flew over from the UK and picked it up over here xD now to bring it back to the UK so play time can ensue haha.


----------



## nojyeloot

th3m1ke said:


> Sorry I skipped over that part but yes, they have been working 7 hours a week, approx. 10-12 hour days. Cliff was even just diagnosed with a stress related ulcer and also TMJ (lock-jaw) because of all the work and public lashings. Apparently people have no issue emailing the customer service email multiple times a day to angerly complain which is sad



Man, bummer, but I figured it could've been something like that. really hope he does relax and get better. The music world needs this man and needs him healthy. 



HighGain510 said:


> Did you mean 7 days a week?  As far as the stress stuff goes Cliff would do best to relax and stay off the forums.  I've seen heated posts exchanged between both himself and forum members and if you're not reading the (typically retarded) whiners' posts you wouldn't be stressing over that stuff anyways.  I hope he gets better, I think he does amazing work but it is disheartening to see how he has been acting as of late.  He's chosen to keep things very secretive and that's cool if that's how he wants to run his business, but taking that route invites all the angry morons to start freaking out publicly however they can!
> 
> Also, as if this even had to be stated, but he could VERY EASILY remove a shitload of this "stress" put on him by having to build a certain amount of units per week that he can't get together by either hiring 1-2 more skilled employees to help with construction of the units or better yet since it's literally all PCB, why not take it offshore and lower the price of the units since they won't have to be built by hand? If he outsourced the labor or even bought a machine like Carvin has for their amp-building I don't know if the cost/benefit would balance but it seems like he has the demand but can't make the supply meet it and those are two very viable solutions to the problem.  I don't like to lay blame but it honestly seems like he's bringing A LOT of this on himself.


----------



## technomancer

HighGain510 said:


> Also, as if this even had to be stated, but he could VERY EASILY remove a shitload of this "stress" put on him by having to build a certain amount of units per week that he can't get together by either hiring 1-2 more skilled employees to help with construction of the units or better yet since it's literally all PCB, why not take it offshore and lower the price of the units since they won't have to be built by hand? If he outsourced the labor or even bought a machine like Carvin has for their amp-building I don't know if the cost/benefit would balance but it seems like he has the demand but can't make the supply meet it and those are two very viable solutions to the problem.  I don't like to lay blame but it honestly seems like he's bringing A LOT of this on himself.



He won't offshore, period. Which is fine as there are electronics assembly places he could use in the US. The boards are already built somewhere else, the problem is Fractal is still hand assembling the units themselves and burning them in in-office. There is literally absolutely NO reason to do that at this stage on a $2k product. But it's a classic entrepreneur mistake, which is not wanting to give up control of anything.


----------



## nojyeloot

technomancer said:


> ...But it's a classic entrepreneur mistake, which is not wanting to give up control of anything.



Which is understandable. It's his baby, and it's literally changing the world (musically). I can see why he wants to personally oversee all the QC.

It'd be nice to get the units faster though, and like you said there are places, stateside, he could use. Either way, like I said before, I'm in no rush for this AxeFX II, but like everyone and their dog, I just want it really bad and have had my finger on the trigger for 29 days


----------



## themike

technomancer said:


> He won't offshore, period. Which is fine as there are electronics assembly places he could use in the US. The boards are already built somewhere else, the problem is Fractal is still hand assembling the units themselves and burning them in in-office. There is literally absolutely NO reason to do that at this stage on a $2k product. But it's a classic entrepreneur mistake, which is not wanting to give up control of anything.


 

But wouldn't releasing the program that is being burned onto the boards possibly create a security risk for his technology, the same way as CD's leak from people at the manufacturing plants? You think if Line6 or some other company offered a factory worker $50,000 for it they would think about it? I mean my understanding of it is fairly minimal but I could see that being a concern.


----------



## HighGain510

nojyeloot said:


> Surprised this hasn't been posted yet.
> 
> Got on Fractal's store's site yesterday, and got this error.
> 
> View attachment 21349



Btw an update on this from Cliff posted on TGP a few days ago apparently:



[email protected] said:


> The company is shut down next week for vacations. The store will reopen on Aug. 8th.
> 
> An entire container of Axe-Fx II chassis are due to arrive in port in the next few days. The list should start moving fast after that.



Good news for those of us on the list still!  I can't wait to get mine, I kept thinking of buying a cheap tube amp to get me by in the meantime but better to wait a bit longer and grab just a power amp to run the axe through instead perhaps.


----------



## nojyeloot

HighGain510 said:


> Btw an update on this from Cliff posted on TGP a few days ago apparently:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news for those of us on the list still!  I can't wait to get mine, I kept thinking of buying a cheap tube amp to get me by in the meantime but better to wait a bit longer and grab just a power amp to run the axe through instead perhaps.



Cool. 

Hrm... Cliff posted that on *07-30-2011 @ 08:49 AM*, so that means that the chassis shipment should have been there yesterday or even today.  Which means that he might have a couple days, customer free, to work uninterrupted for some good productivity (that is, _should he_ decide to forego the last couple days of vacation ).

No pressure, Cliff. #1 objective: Stay Healthy.


----------



## simulclass83

I have a quick question about the waiting list. If I sign up and my name comes up, do I have to have the money readily available or can I wait until I get enough? More info: The Axe-Fx II - Preamp / FX Processor - Order Online


----------



## nojyeloot

simulclass83 said:


> I have a quick question about the waiting list. If I sign up and my name comes up, do I have to have the money readily available or can I wait until I get emough? More info: The Axe-Fx II - Preamp / FX Processor - Order Online



When you get your coupon: You will lose your place in line and the coupon if you don't order within 24hrs of receiving it. 

When did you sign up for the waiting list?

There's an *unofficial* waiting list here (which is somewhat of a sore subject) if you want to go ahead and enter your details:
https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aog1Lxpqta4kdDZZTUFzNTF2NmEzSFNlNVN3QUYzYWc&hl=en_US&authkey=CJHyn4MP#gid=0

I'm on line 294 


EDIT: just saw this on the fractal site this morning asking the same question about how long the coupon is good for:



> From "Coupon Email":
> 
> "Should you find the store out of stock when you attempt to purchase within 24 hours of receipt of this email, please reply to this email and we will notify you upon restocking."


----------



## Infinite Recursion

I don't know if he knows this but if he were to outsource labour and cut costs (even a slight bit), this product would explode. If they start making better business decisions I see Fractal becoming a major player in the amp world. I don't think a leak would be an issue because the software is no use without the firmware, and even if it isn't leaked it will end up being reverse engineered (Bugera Axe-Fx?).


----------



## nojyeloot

Infinite Recursion said:


> I don't know if he knows this but if he were to outsource labour and cut costs (even a slight bit), this product would explode. If they start making better business decisions I see Fractal becoming a major player in the amp world. I don't think a leak would be an issue because the software is no use without the firmware, and even if it isn't leaked it will end up being reverse engineered (Bugera Axe-Fx?).



Yup, but this conversation was had a couple pages or so ago. There's reasons to and not to. I'm kinda stuck in the middle and haven't made up my mind on it (not like it really matters haha).


----------



## simulclass83

Oh thanks for the information man. Much appreciated.
EDIT: I didn't sign up for the waiting list. Wanted to know what was in store first. Might just have to pick one off eBay for a ridiculous price 
EDIT 2: Just signed up. Hopefully by the time I get the coupon I'll have the money ready.


----------



## technomancer

nojyeloot said:


> Which is understandable. It's his baby, and it's literally changing the world (musically). I can see why he wants to personally oversee all the QC.
> 
> It'd be nice to get the units faster though, and like you said there are places, stateside, he could use. Either way, like I said before, I'm in no rush for this AxeFX II, but like everyone and their dog, I just want it really bad and have had my finger on the trigger for 29 days



It's also why a LOT of the small businesses that flounder go under. When Cliff is complaining about having an ulcer and working himself to death because of not taking simple steps to facilitate growth it's a MAJOR problem. 

I've worked for and / or owned startup companies for the last 15 years, and you need to get rid of being a control freak if you want to survive 



th3m1ke said:


> But wouldn't releasing the program that is being burned onto the boards possibly create a security risk for his technology, the same way as CD's leak from people at the manufacturing plants? You think if Line6 or some other company offered a factory worker $50,000 for it they would think about it? I mean my understanding of it is fairly minimal but I could see that being a concern.



Late response, but the software is downloadable on the internet now... it's called firmware  And even if some of the code isn't in the firmware, if they're loading it at the office it can be read off the unit by anybody that knows what they're doing. So no, outsourcing manufacturing wouldn't increase the risk of reverse engineering.


----------



## nojyeloot

technomancer said:


> It's also why a LOT of the small businesses that flounder go under. When Cliff is complaining about having an ulcer and working himself to death because of not taking simple steps to facilitate growth it's a MAJOR problem.
> 
> I've worked for and / or owned startup companies for the last 15 years, and you need to get rid of being a control freak if you want to survive



Agreed. I work for a small business, and am right there with you. 

This week's going to be interesting, since they've gotten that shipment of chassis in. Hopefully we can see that list move along a bit more tangibly.


----------



## themike

Infinite Recursion said:


> I don't know if he knows this but if he were to outsource labour and cut costs (even a slight bit), this product would explode. If they start making better business decisions I see Fractal becoming a major player in the amp world. I don't think a leak would be an issue because the software is no use without the firmware, and even if it isn't leaked it will end up being reverse engineered (Bugera Axe-Fx?).


 
Fractal is a major player in the amp world, thats why there is a massive wait list and people switching over after years of amplifier leige. I support the American made, small company business moto same way I would expect you to support companies like Guerilla guitars who are made in your home country.


----------



## Ben.Last

th3m1ke said:


> Fractal is a major player in the amp world, thats why there is a massive wait list and people switching over after years of amplifier leige. I support the American made, small company business moto same way I would expect you to support companies like Guerilla guitars who are made in your home country.



I support good companies that put out a good product for a good value, regardless of their location.


----------



## nojyeloot

simulclass83 said:


> Oh thanks for the information man. Much appreciated.
> EDIT: I didn't sign up for the waiting list. Wanted to know what was in store first. Might just have to pick one off eBay for a ridiculous price
> EDIT 2: Just signed up. Hopefully by the time I get the coupon I'll have the money ready.



EDIT: I see that you did  Thx


----------



## nojyeloot

VERY cool news. This from the Fractal forums:



> _Today 07:26 AM #1
> tabqwerty
> Member
> Join Date
> May 2011
> Posts
> 56_
> 
> Does anyone know when the $2,600 units will be back in stock?





> _*Today 08:50 AM* #2
> FractalAudio
> Administrator
> Join Date
> Jul 2008
> Posts
> 1,737_
> 
> We will be concentrating on fulfilling the waiting list for the next several weeks and only a limited number of $2599 units will be made available.


----------



## Sepultorture

I'll wait till this goes down to $2200 for all orders


----------



## simulclass83

Shit, fulfilling the waiting lists in the next several weeks?! I better get my shit together!


----------



## nojyeloot

Just read this on the fractal forums from Cliff:



> FractalAudio
> Administrator
> Join Date
> Jul 2008
> Posts
> 1,741
> 
> The coupon code is good for 30 days.


----------



## simulclass83

nojyeloot said:


> Just read this on the fractal forums from Cliff:


Yes! That is awesome! What a relief .


----------



## Phrygian

I am almost considering getting rid of my spot in the waiting list, this thingamajing is crazy expensive here in europe. 3500 damn $! and no coupons for us outside the states.


----------



## VILARIKA

Received mine not too long ago. It had a problem functioning, so I had to send it back to Fractal and hopefully I will get it back soon.


----------



## Az_Spirit_Crusher

What kind of problem it had? what was wrong?


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Phrygian said:


> I am almost considering getting rid of my spot in the waiting list, this thingamajing is crazy expensive here in europe. 3500 damn $! and no coupons for us outside the states.



That's why having a friend in the US helps these times  Should receive mine in a couple weeks hopefully. Retarted EU prices


----------



## Andromalia

Yeah and if you have the same issue as Vilarika, you're SOL with the void warrany.


----------



## nojyeloot

VILARIKA said:


> Received mine not too long ago. It had a problem functioning, so I had to send it back to Fractal and hopefully I will get it back soon.







Az_Spirit_Crusher said:


> What kind of problem it had? what was wrong?



This.


----------



## Sepultorture

Man a mackie hd1531, an Axe FX 2 and an MFC-101, that's my fucking dream rig right there

sad to hear about the issue though mate


----------



## VILARIKA

Az_Spirit_Crusher said:


> What kind of problem it had? what was wrong?



The entire front panel wouldn't function. Only the scrolling knob would work from time to time, but that even had inconsistent scrolling issues. I emailed Fractal support and they said it should get back to them soon, so I won't be too long without it 

Also, support from Fractal is awesome. They respond back to emails quickly and efficiently!


----------



## HighGain510

Yeah I noticed a lot of guys saying that their unit was having trouble powering up and Cliff said there was an issue with the DSP but it wasn't something he could change? I dunno, I won't dig at Cliff because I think his work with the Axe-Fx is phenomenal, but to me that seems like a rather lame excuse that could lead to leaving you with a $2200 brick if it never starts back up again!   Most guys said it would start back up after a few restarts, a few others were not having as much luck. I really want an Axe-Fx II but I find it odd that it's having that many DSP issues when the first gen chips were not doing that at all?


----------



## OzoneJunkie

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I noticed a lot of guys saying that their unit was having trouble powering up and Cliff said there was an issue with the DSP but it wasn't something he could change? I dunno, I won't dig at Cliff because I think his work with the Axe-Fx is phenomenal, but to me that seems like a rather lame excuse that could lead to leaving you with a $2200 brick if it never starts back up again!   Most guys said it would start back up after a few restarts, a few others were not having as much luck. I really want an Axe-Fx II but I find it odd that it's having that many DSP issues when the first gen chips were not doing that at all?



Hardware can have issues/bugs just like software. Sometimes a firmware can fix, other times hardware needs to be replaced.

Fractal is an amazing company, and I'm quite certain no one will be left with a $2200 brick. They'll do what's right. They always do. I trust FAS and Cliff.


----------



## VILARIKA

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I noticed a lot of guys saying that their unit was having trouble powering up and Cliff said there was an issue with the DSP but it wasn't something he could change? I dunno, I won't dig at Cliff because I think his work with the Axe-Fx is phenomenal, but to me that seems like a rather lame excuse that could lead to leaving you with a $2200 brick if it never starts back up again!   Most guys said it would start back up after a few restarts, a few others were not having as much luck. I really want an Axe-Fx II but I find it odd that it's having that many DSP issues when the first gen chips were not doing that at all?



Yeah, the amount of issues that people have had with it can vary, as I have read. Unfortunately, I think I had one of the worst cases. I was sent a replacement ribbon cable for the front panel, but even that couldn't help solve the issue. It's a problem that's been brought up by multiple users, so I am sure they are getting down to fixing it.

I'm not surprised at this too much though, majority of hardware products have issues throughout their first run of release. I just hope it's not something that will linger with the II for long.


----------



## HighGain510

OzoneJunkie said:


> Hardware can have issues/bugs just like software. Sometimes a firmware can fix, other times hardware needs to be replaced.
> 
> Fractal is an amazing company, and I'm quite certain no one will be left with a $2200 brick. They'll do what's right. They always do. I trust FAS and Cliff.



Nowhere did I say they wouldn't try to fix the issue. I was, however, surprised at how nonchalant he was about giving the answer of "yeah we know about that issue, it's the DSP." instead of "we're doing ______ to fix it."  Again I'm the last one to hop on the hatewagon, I love Fractal's stuff and I hope Cliff is feeling better, just one of those "should have popped up during beta testing so it wouldn't make it to production run" issues IMO. 



VILARIKA said:


> Yeah, the amount of issues that people have had with it can vary, as I have read. Unfortunately, I think I had one of the worst cases. I was sent a replacement ribbon cable for the front panel, but even that couldn't help solve the issue. It's a problem that's been brought up by multiple users, so I am sure they are getting down to fixing it.
> 
> I'm not surprised at this too much though, majority of hardware products have issues throughout their first run of release. I just hope it's not something that will linger with the II for long.



Agreed, but typically the majority of major issues (and I'd call failure to boot major ) are found and resolved before the first units ship. It's possible that they had no idea before they started shipping the units but considering some guys were reporting the issue the first week (or more specifically within days of receiving their units) of ownership I wouldn't think that was the case.


----------



## VILARIKA

Great customer support, I just got the tracking # for the new II on it's way 

Creepy though, I ordered the II at 2:12PM, and it was order #212...
The first II shipped on 7/15/11, and this new one was also shipped on 8/15/11...


----------



## OzoneJunkie

HighGain510 said:


> Nowhere did I say they wouldn't try to fix the issue.



You're right. My bad - sorry about that.

As time goes on, we'll see any trending issues and resolutions.


----------



## HighGain510

VILARIKA said:


> Great customer support, I just got the tracking # for the new II on it's way
> 
> Creepy though, I ordered the II at 2:12PM, and it was order #212...
> The first II shipped on 7/15/11, and this new one was also shipped on 8/15/11...



Right on, glad to see it was resolved quickly! Yet again Cliff proves he takes care of folks, eh? 




OzoneJunkie said:


> You're right. My bad - sorry about that.
> 
> As time goes on, we'll see any trending issues and resolutions.



No worries man, not a problem. Like I said, I love the product and think the customer service is great, I was just troubled by the initial response Cliff gave to one of the issues that I personally consider to be more serious than others, i.e. unit won't power up sometimes.


----------



## Andromalia

HighGain510 said:


> Agreed, but typically the majority of major issues (and I'd call failure to boot major ) are found and resolved before the first units ship. It's possible that they had no idea before they started shipping the units but considering some guys were reporting the issue the first week (or more specifically within days of receiving their units) of ownership I wouldn't think that was the case.


If it's a case of a hardware failure from the DSP, a bad batch might explain it. He likely orders them in stages and has gone through at least two different series.
I would expect the unit to be tested before shipping though, with the price tag.


----------



## VILARIKA

Andromalia said:


> If it's a case of a hardware failure from the DSP, a bad batch might explain it. He likely orders them in stages and has gone through at least two different series.
> I would expect the unit to be tested before shipping though, with the price tag.



I believe they are all tested before they are shipped out. The problem I had with mine took several days to occur though, so there's nothing that they could do about that.


----------



## metal_sam14

John Petrucci just posted on his twitter that he scored one of these bad boys, figured some of you may be excited by this


----------



## Andromalia

I honestly don't care as long as G66 still doesn't deliver the goods. Why is it that the guys with the best product have one of the worst distribution schemes of all the industry...


----------



## NickB11

Just took the plunge and bought one...review, pics, and vids will be up when it gets here


----------



## Az_Spirit_Crusher

NickBen said:


> Just took the plunge and bought one...review, pics, and vids will be up when it gets here



Welcome on the dark digital side.


----------



## NickB11

Az_Spirit_Crusher said:


> Welcome on the dark digital side.



Thanks! I can't wait, I think I'm still in shock that I bought it haha


----------



## VILARIKA

NickBen said:


> Thanks! I can't wait, I think I'm still in shock that I bought it haha



I'm sure everyone that purchased it has had that exact same feeling


----------



## nojyeloot

Stumbled upon this post from Cliff, just now. Just an FYI:



> Today 11:05 AM #36
> FractalAudio
> Administrator
> Join Date
> Jul 2008
> Posts
> 1,824
> 
> I wish I could supply everyone who is waiting unfortunately our suppliers are way behind and not giving me any definite answers on when we might get parts.
> 
> There is no conspiracy and it's simply foolish to assume there is one. Why on earth would anyone want to intentionally not sell something? That's just stupid.
> 
> If I had the units to sell I would sell them. I simply can't get supplies.


----------



## NickB11

Just got mine on Wednesday!! Its awesome so far, full review coming once I get some more time with it! Thank God its Friday!! Off to jam...


----------



## Larrikin666

NickBen said:


> Just got mine on Wednesday!! Its awesome so far, full review coming once I get some more time with it! Thank God its Friday!! Off to jam...



Snap. I didn't expect anyone else in the area to have one. Congrats.


----------



## spattergrind

I was wondering:
I'm saving up for the AxeFx II.
If I "buy" the II, and I get the promo code, I dont have to buy it right away correct? I can still use the promo code later when I have the money?


----------



## Skanky

spattergrind said:


> I was wondering:
> I'm saving up for the AxeFx II.
> If I "buy" the II, and I get the promo code, I dont have to buy it right away correct? I can still use the promo code later when I have the money?




Pretty sure you have 30 days to use it.

BTW - LOVE my Axe-FX2!!!


----------



## TheGuitarPit

Anyone hear back from the waitlist? 

Also, I'm sure this is a dumb question but the Axe-FX Ultra still rocks. Worth trying to find a one used for $500+ cheaper?


----------



## ROAR

Yea anyone on the waiting list have some news?

I think I sent my e-mail July 5th.


----------



## mikemueller2112

ROAR said:


> Yea anyone on the waiting list have some news?
> 
> I think I sent my e-mail July 5th.



Just from reading on the Fractal Audio forums, seems like it's still people from the first day getting their coupon (June 19th). Those first couple of days are jam packed, so you'll have at least a month I'd imagine. I put mine in on June 30th, so still a good wait.


----------



## ROAR

mikemueller2112 said:


> Just from reading on the Fractal Audio forums, seems like it's still people from the first day getting their coupon (June 19th). Those first couple of days are jam packed, so you'll have at least a month I'd imagine. I put mine in on June 30th, so still a good wait.



Ah man, guess I'll have to suck it up for another month.
Thanks for the response man.


----------



## spattergrind

Skanky said:


> Pretty sure you have 30 days to use it.
> 
> BTW - LOVE my Axe-FX2!!!



Damn. So I gotta wait to have enough money, then wait _again_ for it to become available. Fuck.


----------



## mikemueller2112

ROAR said:


> Ah man, guess I'll have to suck it up for another month.
> Thanks for the response man.



Np, I'm pretty well in the same boat. I keep checking the forums and watching vids, really torturing myself.


----------



## themike

Still waiting on my unit from Tone Merchants :\


----------



## Skanky

By the way...

From Cliff (president, Fractal Audio)

_I have decided to devote most of the remaining stock to the waiting list. Despite this I will still be vilified throughout the various forums. _

So, if you're on the list, things should start to move, assuming there are units in stock and/or the parts delay has been resolved.


----------



## nojyeloot

Skanky said:


> By the way...
> 
> From Cliff (president, Fractal Audio)
> 
> _I have decided to devote most of the remaining stock to the waiting list. Despite this I will still be vilified throughout the various forums. _
> 
> So, if you're on the list, things should start to move, assuming there are units in stock and/or the parts delay has been resolved.



Awesome. 

I'm not complaining, but, same problem kinda of exists: We have no way how to quantify "the remaining stock". Could be 1 or 100 units. Really cool that he's putting the list as the top priority though.


----------



## mikemueller2112

Skanky said:


> By the way...
> 
> From Cliff (president, Fractal Audio)
> 
> _I have decided to devote most of the remaining stock to the waiting list. Despite this I will still be vilified throughout the various forums. _
> 
> So, if you're on the list, things should start to move, assuming there are units in stock and/or the parts delay has been resolved.



This is great to hear


----------



## ROAR

nojyeloot said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I'm not complaining, but, same problem kinda of exists: We have no way how to quantify "the remaining stock". Could be 1 or 100 units. Really cool that he's putting the list as the top priority though.



This is a good point.

We've all been waiting for a while and it'd
be nice if I could have an amp finally.


----------



## Skanky

nojyeloot said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I'm not complaining, but, same problem kinda of exists: We have no way how to quantify "the remaining stock". Could be 1 or 100 units. Really cool that he's putting the list as the top priority though.





I know it's frustrating, but FA has been very closed about their production capability from day one. I don't blame them, as it's not good business strategy to let your competition know how much you can produce/supply. Keep em guessing.

The only thing you really CAN do is to get a very rough idea about your status from the unofficial waiting list, and simply be patient.

Or, if you're desperate, and have an extra $800.... just buy it at full retail (assuming it's in stock).

Hang in there man! You'll get it eventually!


----------



## Phrygian

I've been on the waiting list in europe since the middle of may, and i just received an email of a nice huge shipment of axe fx II FINALLY heading for europe. problem is, mine isnt on there.... 

october/november was their best guess. and i dont even get a coupon, still gotta pay the full 3500$. no critisism towards FA, i know theyve had their fair share of problems with getting their parts and such, but they could at least give us europeans a little coupon as well, just a symbolic amount, especially since i was told i would have my axe fx II early august, and its now up to 3 months delayed, if not more. 
im not a whining kid, just kinda sick and tired of getting emails that tell me im not getting it yet, every month im supposed to be getting it. good on g66 that they update us so frequently though!


----------



## HighGain510

th3m1ke said:


> Still waiting on my unit from Tone Merchants :\



I still think it sucks that you're still waiting on their "list" when people who signed up on the Fractal list have received theirs already.  Pretty lame IMO, if Fractal has a deal with TM they should have filled the entire order for the list instead of half of it. Hope you get your unit soon dude!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Skanky said:


> By the way...
> 
> From Cliff (president, Fractal Audio)
> 
> _I have decided to devote most of the remaining stock to the waiting list. Despite this I will still be vilified throughout the various forums. _
> 
> So, if you're on the list, things should start to move, assuming there are units in stock and/or the parts delay has been resolved.



Awesome!!!! I ordered in mid May so if things move quickly I should get one by November/December. The excitement around this unit has completely died down with the lack of units being sold. Hopefully things start picking up again.


----------



## petereanima

drawnacrol said:


> Awesome!!!! I ordered in mid May so if things move quickly I should get one by November/December.



There are still people from Dec. 2010 waiting... 

I ordered mine mid February, but stopped wodnering when I will receive it, its not urgent for me (anymore)...

And our of curiosity: Fanboism has reached a new level. After saying (writing) on a german board that I doubt the integrity of G66, because of how they've been feeding us with wrong informations since the day of ordering ... I get NUKED with hatemails and pms and even one "lawyer" wants to sue me.


----------



## Az_Spirit_Crusher

petereanima said:


> There are still people from Dec. 2010 waiting...



Now, this is ridiculous. Nuts! I mean - WTF?!



> And our of curiosity: Fanboism has reached a new level. After saying (writing) on a german board that I doubt the integrity of G66, because of how they've been feeding us with wrong informations since the day of ordering ... I get NUKED with hatemails and pms and even one "lawyer" wants to sue me.



And this isn't funny at all. I would except "lawyer" maybe...


----------



## nojyeloot

Looks like FAS is powering through the June 20th and 21st signup dates over the last week. This is after they've taken ~4+months to get through pre-orders from the 19th alone. 

Just saw this guy's (jproxu) post on the fractal forums:

The waiting list thread - Page 273



> Coupon Received
> Sent email to Fractal Audio Wed, June 22, 2011 8:02:40 AM
> 
> Received email w discount coupon Sun, November 6, 2011 8:06:05 AM
> 
> Will be doing creative financing this week to make it happen.



I signed up on 7/5 @ 5:26pm. It's getting closer...


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

nojyeloot said:


> I signed up on 7/5 @ 5:26pm. It's getting closer...



I signed up a few hours earlier than you so good luck to both of us!


----------



## mikemueller2112

I'm on June 30th, so this is getting much closer to reality. Not sure if they've restored shipping to Canada though. I know someone close to the border so I may have to ship it there.


----------



## georg_f

All I hope for is that I will eventually get it before Christmas


----------



## petereanima

Me too.

When did you order Georg?


----------



## Fabio_KTG

Phrygian said:


> I've been on the waiting list in europe since the middle of may, and i just received an email of a nice huge shipment of axe fx II FINALLY heading for europe. problem is, mine isnt on there....
> 
> october/november was their best guess. and i dont even get a coupon, still gotta pay the full 3500$. no critisism towards FA, i know theyve had their fair share of problems with getting their parts and such, but they could at least give us europeans a little coupon as well, just a symbolic amount, especially since i was told i would have my axe fx II early august, and its now up to 3 months delayed, if not more.
> im not a whining kid, just kinda sick and tired of getting emails that tell me im not getting it yet, every month im supposed to be getting it. good on g66 that they update us so frequently though!



I'm in the same boat, 'cept I've already paid for mine in the hope that some poor sucker hasn't got the money when his name comes up and they let me have his instead


----------



## themike

nojyeloot said:


> I signed up on 7/5 @ 5:26pm. It's getting closer...


 

Congrats! :sigh: I paid June 6th with TM and still haven't gotten it 


*edit:* Just got the email. Fractal will be shipping the units to TM on Tuesday. Once they arrived they will be sent out! 
Can anyone remind me what it feels like to play through an amp and cab? Sheeeesh hahah


----------



## nojyeloot

These were posted yesterday

From user "Mesaholic" on FAS forums:


> Sent email 06/23/11 at 12:11 a.m. EST.
> Coupon received 11/08/11 at 10:46 p.m. EST
> Order confirmed 11/09/11 at 10:07 a.m. EST
> Shipping confirmed 11/09/11 at 1:37 p.m. EST



From user "itsadoozy" on FAS forums:


> added to wait list Jun 23 at 10:36am
> coupon received Nov 9 at 8:49am



From user "tcb37" on FAS forums:


> Sent 6/23 but can't remember the time.
> Coupon received (and used!) 11/9



From user "Jon" on FAS forums:


> Sent email on June 23, 9:12am, got coupon today!
> 
> Things are moving quite speedily now I must say. Hang in there Europe! Here's hoping Christmas is filled with many axe IIs for you all!



And this one sent minutes ago!!


> Its moving really fast now people.
> Sent email Friday 6/24 5:01 PM PST
> Received coupon today Thursday 11/10/11 7:39 AM PST
> Ordered and received confirmation# 1718 at 8:36 AM PST



Reminds me of this:


----------



## Rook

^best post ever,

Axe 2 would make my Christmas, and I have to work Christmas day lol.


----------



## nojyeloot

Fun111 said:


> ^best post ever,
> 
> Axe 2 would make my Christmas, and I have to work Christmas day lol.





When'd you get on the list?


----------



## nojyeloot

OH SNAP... here's a dude from the 25th!

DaveZ



> *June 25, 2011* 12:53 AM
> received coupon [email protected]:40am
> will order shortly.


----------



## Rook

^im not saying because someone will try guess when mine's gunna come and I'll feel massive disappointment. I'd rather go on thinking its coming when I think it may haha


----------



## Cabinet

Anyone have any idea what is up with the European shipment?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Cabinet said:


> Anyone have any idea what is up with the European shipment?



"Its all looking encouraging folks. I ordered 28th March and have been tiold that my AXE II will be in next weeks batch. Mayebe the backlog is truly starting to move and Cliff has listened and matched with increasing supply to Europe. So lets be happy with that 

James"

Just read this on the fractal forums, they were on the end of December on recent shipments so things are really moving now.


----------



## petereanima

I've ordered early February this year, have received the same Email last week "In the shipment in 2 weeks"...but I wouldnt count on it - I receive similar worded Emails ("6 weeks after receipt of order!.." / "...little delay, next shipment, ~May!.." / "Finally: July!!..." / "...shipment delay..early September..." right from the start.

But yes, last week, finally some folks who ordered in December 2010 have finally received theirs...still not everyone from back then.


----------



## mikemueller2112

nojyeloot said:


> OH SNAP... here's a dude from the 25th!
> 
> DaveZ



Tittays! This is some quality news.


----------



## nojyeloot

More from forums.fractalaudio.com:

Looks like we're up to 6/27!



> Yesterday, 10:14 AM#2761
> 
> *mrbluesman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View Profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View Forum Posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Private Message
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add as Contact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junior Member Join DateMay 2011LocationMilwaukee, WIPosts10
> Sent Email: Monday, June 27, 2011 2:43 PM
> Received Coupon: Friday, November 11, 2011 11:08 AM (EST)
> 
> So cool that it arrived on Nigel Tufnel Day!! 11/11​





> Yesterday, 10:21 AM#2762
> 
> *shemihazazel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View Profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View Forum Posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Private Message
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add as Contact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Member
> 
> Join DateOct 2009LocationChicago, ILPosts274
> Sent Email: Monday, June 27, 2011 1:25 PM
> Received Coupon: Friday, November 11, 2011 10:08 AM (CST)
> 
> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!
> 
> Gonna wait til after my birthday on 12/4 to order. Then I'm taking this baby to ELEVEN.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 

​


----------



## simulclass83

Wonderful news, I must say. I'm glad we're past those first 2 days that were jam-packed.


----------



## nojyeloot

> Today, 12:07 PM #2790
> Rainman
> Member
> Join Date
> Jun 2011
> Posts
> 34
> Whooo hoo! Got my coupon today and ordered. Added some extra cabbage to get it here before the holiday weekend
> 
> Email sent June 30th @ 15:59 eastern. Cheers!


----------



## mikemueller2112

Got mine ordered today. Sent my request on June 30th. So fucking awesome. I was pissed that they hadn't restored shipping to Canada. Had to ship to a friend's near the border and get it later.


----------



## Sepultorture

mikemueller2112 said:


> Got mine ordered today. Sent my request on June 30th. So fucking awesome. I was pissed that they hadn't restored shipping to Canada. Had to ship to a friend's near the border and get it later.



might be better that way, as then you might save a few bucks on duties and taxes if it comes from a friend and not a business


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

FINALLY, Tone Merchants has shipped my unit. It was about time, I'd say. 

/rant


----------



## nojyeloot

Guys, I have some bad news:






JUST KIDDING, I HAVE GREAT NEWS :

Sent email to FAS for the waiting list on *7/5/11 @ 5:26PM CST. Received coupon 11/21/11 9:36AM CST!!! Ordered 11/21/11 @ 9:43AM CST!!!!* I bought a shirt too hehehe. Shipped UPS Ground. 

I had so many (alert) rules set on my Outlook for whenever I got an email from FAS, that it was like the 4th of July when I finally got one. My rules (lulz):

Any email from [email protected]
-play WindowsBaloon.wav
-open Google Chrome straight to the waiting list ordering link (account already created)
-start Axe Edit
-send a txt message to my cell forwarding the email to it
-mark as high importance
-send email to my wife (lololol)
-display desktop alert

Overkill? YOU BET hahahah. I've updated both waiting lists. Here's my email I got from them. Thought you'd find it useful:
View attachment 22770


Also, we're up to 7/7



> JWDubois
> Member
> Join Date
> May 2009
> Posts
> 212
> Just got my coupon notification. I joined the list on 7/7. Looks like it took a big jump.
> 
> Now I just have to sort out the guilt of buying myself a $2200 Christmas present ....
> 
> JWW


----------



## simulclass83

List price jumped up to 3000? or is that the MSRP, and the price would still be like 2600, 2200 w/ coupon?


----------



## nojyeloot

simulclass83 said:


> List price jumped up to 3000? or is that the MSRP, and the price would still be like 2600, 2200 w/ coupon?



$3k is the MSRP. And yes, the price withOUT the coupon = $2,600. So the coupon gets you the AFXII for $2,200.


----------



## mikemueller2112

So, had some hiccups on getting this delivered, should be able to get my hands on it next week. I had a dream last night I had got it, while I was grocery shopping, Was in the bakery section and then was playing through the presets playing cliche rock songs (AC/DC and Van Halen).


----------



## ROAR

Up to 7/7?

I sent an e-mail July 5 and haven't heard a word.
That's cool.


----------



## pulverizer

My turns coming soon!!! Yeah buddy.


----------



## Hirschberger

That feel, man.






Needless to say, I'm STOKED.


----------



## nojyeloot

Hirschberger said:


> That feel, man.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm STOKED.



See, this is SO COOL of them. I can't express how much I love FAS. Well, I can. When I got their shirt, I wore it two days in a row without washing it. Even had a bit of my infant's spit up on it  TMI?

Also, yes, it's SOOOO worth the wait. My jaw drops each time I play my AxeFX II. A year's wait would be worth it (mine was 5 months)


----------



## themike

Fedex.Com says mine was signed for 2 hours ago at my house. LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A LONG COUPLE HOURS TO FINISH HERE AT THE JOB hahahah


----------



## simulclass83

Haha I nearly crapped my pants when I saw an email from FAS, then I read it and was like, 'oh that's cool too!'


----------



## nojyeloot

^
I was on the toilet when I got my email lulz... so I LITERALLY DID (sans pants)


----------



## leonardo7

Hirschberger said:


> That feel, man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I'm STOKED.



I got that email today too. I hope this translates to some progress being made in production.


----------



## petereanima

got mine, bitches. 8)


----------



## ROAR

Finally got mine as well. 

July 5 sent e-mail
Dec 1 received coupon


----------



## Rook

Anybody seen this review?



I thought 'ah, the first formal review, that could be fun'.


Jeeeez... Everyone's entitled to their opinion and everything, but this dude just has a massive chip on his shoulder. And ego.

'normal guys like me can't work it, you HAVE to be a computer expert'; then don't buy Axe FX.

/rant

Seriously though, this guy's views seem really skewed to me.


----------



## themike

That review was horrible. I can't believe I watched a majority of it. For someone who is "not a computer expert" he certainly went right for opening the unit up and pointing out the 2 processors and cooling fan. Who the fuck does that because a nerd? haha Not to mention this thing is easier to dial in than a POD, ESPECIALLY with Axe EDIT.


----------



## themike

OH, and also - I got my unit tonight. This thing fucking rules and is night-and-day for me compared to my Ultra. So much more natural and easier to dial in. I had a larger than life distorted tone in like 4 minutes time (5150 + Recto Red =  )


----------



## simulclass83

th3m1ke said:


> OH, and also - I got my unit tonight. This thing fucking rules and is night-and-day for me compared to my Ultra. So much more natural and easier to dial in. I had a larger than life distorted tone in like 4 minutes time (5150 + Recto Red =  )


Goooood news man!

What do you guys think are the top 5 amp models?


----------



## themike

simulclass83 said:


> Goooood news man!
> 
> What do you guys think are the top 5 amp models?



It's hard to say this early - but there are WAYYYYYY more options now for high gain, thats for sure. On the Ultra I struggled to make a couple really good ones, on here - I can't decide what to use or what to blend. Its a whole new beast 











Also a heads up to other people who got their units from Tone Merchants - Fractal did not preload Firmware 3.02 on them, they come loaded with 2.00. Updating via USB is so freaking easy hahha


----------



## zetzga

You've got an older one because there is a line under the Axe-Fx logo, plus the LCD looks like faulty too, there is a vertical line... :S



th3m1ke said:


> It's hard to say this early - but there are WAYYYYYY more options now for high gain, thats for sure. On the Ultra I struggled to make a couple really good ones, on here - I can't decide what to use or what to blend. Its a whole new beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a heads up to other people who got their units from Tone Merchants - Fractal did not preload Firmware 3.02 on them, they come loaded with 2.00. Updating via USB is so freaking easy hahha


----------



## themike

zetzga said:


> You've got an older one because there is a line under the Axe-Fx logo, plus the LCD looks like faulty too, there is a vertical line... :S



Fuck - I just noticed that! UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH


----------



## zetzga

th3m1ke said:


> Fuck - I just noticed that! UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH




Sorry I dont wanted to be evil.... just saw these things on your pictures immediately.


----------



## themike

I contacted Fractal and they literally responded with "contact Tone Merchants and arrange for a replacement" .

They apparently want absolutely NOTHING to do with people that ordered from TM. I guess that explains why I have a busted LCD, old chassis and v2.00 loaded on it. It's probably refurbished.


----------



## loktide

Fun111 said:


> Anybody seen this review?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought 'ah, the first formal review, that could be fun'.
> 
> 
> Jeeeez... Everyone's entitled to their opinion and everything, but this dude just has a massive chip on his shoulder. And ego.
> 
> 'normal guys like me can't work it, you HAVE to be a computer expert'; then don't buy Axe FX.
> 
> /rant
> 
> Seriously though, this guy's views seem really skewed to me.




while this guy seems a bit bitter and devoted to bash the axefx ii, i must say i he's right about the first 15 min or so of the review where he explains a bit of the overall build and technology used. 

i really liked the review, since it affirmed my opinion of the axe fx which is: it's simply ridiculously costly for what it is. it's like buying an Alienware or whatever 'hardcore gamer' PC for like three grands, knowing that the hardware used doesn't sum up to half of the price if you would buy the individual components (CPU, mobo, graphics card, ram) and build it yourself.

well, at the moment we don't have much of a choice since the hardware is coupled to the firmware it runs like with the pod or axefx. but the first standalone hardware units to run VSTs are now popping up and they cost SIGNIFICANTLY less (like for example the SM pro audio V-machine). 

it won't be long until you'll be able to run VST amp sims like LePou's, Revalver, Amplitube, TSE and all your favorite impulse files using a 200-300$ external VST box. when this happens, then the Alienware vs homebrew PC analogy will probably also become more clear 


on a sidenote: i still really love my axefx standard  i bought it about 4 years ago for around 900&#8364; (used) before the hype got ridiculous. since then, the prices have kept beeing bumped, although from a production standpoint it works the other way around: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moore's_law

the axefx has somehow become the 'blackmachine' of digital guitar processing


----------



## Andromalia

An axe fx isn't a hardware platform.
It's a hardware platform running proprietary software which you also are paying for.

Pro quality software with dedicated peripherals are expensive. Just check ProTools licenses. They're awfully expensive for a few CDs and a bit of silicon hardware.


----------



## MTech

th3m1ke said:


> OH, and also - I got my unit tonight. This thing fucking rules and is night-and-day for me compared to my Ultra. So much more natural and easier to dial in. I had a larger than life distorted tone in like 4 minutes time (5150 + Recto Red =  )



This is interesting to hear.. I was at a show last week and the one guitarist was telling me his band moved out to Cali and live right by the Animals As Leaders guys so they've been spending a lot of time with Tosin. They switched from Engl to Axe FX Ultras because Tosin specifically said the Ultra sounded better and the first few II's he got were actually broken.... He did say supposedly the newer ones are supposed to sound good so I'm not sure if that's the upgrade you're noticing you don't have on yours?? 

I love a lot of the tone i hear from certain bands but some of the issues I've heard from Techs and stuff like this is why I've been waiting for them to really NAIL it.


----------



## themike

MTech said:


> This is interesting to hear.. I was at a show last week and the one guitarist was telling me his band moved out to Cali and live right by the Animals As Leaders guys so they've been spending a lot of time with Tosin. They switched from Engl to Axe FX Ultras because Tosin specifically said the Ultra sounded better and the first few II's he got were actually broken.... He did say supposedly the newer ones are supposed to sound good so I'm not sure if that's the upgrade you're noticing you don't have on yours??
> 
> I love a lot of the tone i hear from certain bands but some of the issues I've heard from Techs and stuff like this is why I've been waiting for them to really NAIL it.




Hey hey hey - who let you out of the Bernie Rico thread?   haha 

Yeah - not for nothing but he probably got a couple units before they were even released and finalized. Now they are up to firmware v3.02 and the improvements between 2 and 3 alone are massive. There is no doubt in my mind that if someone liked the Ultra's, they will be absolutely floored by the features and sounds of the II easy. And like I said, its been made so much easier to make good tones as well as edit them on the fly. The X and Y quick edit knobs essentially become your EQ knobs instantly. No really need to mess with all these different global EQ's unless your a serious audiophile chasing a specific tonal frequency.

Also the cab options are MASSIVE more impressive than the Standard/Ultra.

As much as I hate to use him as an example for amp sounds, for the first time ever I think he's portraying a fairly accurate depiction of what you can get on a preset that comes with the unit EXACTLY via USB recording and absolutely nothing done in your DAW.



Obviously I would tweak some of the settings a little bit to clean it up, but to me that sounds better than a patch that took me
10 days to dial in on the Ultra hahah Also note that this was recorded before the big firmware upgrade.


----------



## simulclass83

Not to go off-topic, but can someone tell me why there's hate for Ola? PM is fine.
EDIT: answered. 

Any ways, anyone wanna recommend a power amp ~500$? 
Axe FX II->Power Amp->Mesa 4x12
Would the Atomic Reactor Mono block be any good?


----------



## themike

simulclass83 said:


> Not to go off-topic, but can someone tell me why there's hate for Ola? PM is fine.
> EDIT: answered.
> 
> Any ways, anyone wanna recommend a power amp ~500$?
> Axe FX II->Power Amp->Mesa 4x12
> Would the Atomic Reactor Mono block be any good?



Monoblock is good, The Carvin TS100 is great also

CARVIN - TS100 RACK MOUNT TUBE POWER AMPLIFIER | eBay

And of course you can always go solid state. It wouldn't surprise me with the new technology Fractal implemented that you couldn't compensate in tweaks for anything your loosing using a SS power amp.


----------



## MTech

th3m1ke said:


> Hey hey hey - who let you out of the Bernie Rico thread?   haha
> 
> Obviously I would tweak some of the settings a little bit to clean it up, but to me that sounds better than a patch that took me
> 10 days to dial in on the Ultra hahah Also note that this was recorded before the big firmware upgrade.




That sounds heavy and raw  I personally like a smoother tone but I can definitely appreciate what's going on there... I like a smoother tone w/o so much high end but I love hearing players where you go "Fuck man that shit sounds raunchy" 

I had a few different bands all tell me the same thing about it back on Mayhem Fest this year so that's why I asked the other day and was pretty shocked to be able to get Tosin feedback on it. Like I said though, they noted the new ones are supposed to sound good so you having an Ultra and playing it through the upgrades should be able to give an accurate description. I think a lot of other people who don't have both or just got one would just praise the II because everybody on here seems to worship to Axe FX so I wanted some valid input.


----------



## themike

MTech said:


> That sounds heavy and raw  I personally like a smoother tone but I can definitely appreciate what's going on there... I like a smoother tone w/o so much high end but I love hearing players where you go "Fuck man that shit sounds raunchy"
> 
> I had a few different bands all tell me the same thing about it back on Mayhem Fest this year so that's why I asked the other day and was pretty shocked to be able to get Tosin feedback on it. Like I said though, they noted the new ones are supposed to sound good so you having an Ultra and playing it through the upgrades should be able to give an accurate description. I think a lot of other people who don't have both or just got one would just praise the II because everybody on here seems to worship to Axe FX so I wanted some valid input.



Yeah. Where in the East Coast are you located? I'm sure there is someone from here that is near by that would let you swing by and check it out


----------



## Rook

loktide said:


> while this guy seems a bit bitter and devoted to bash the axefx ii, i must say i he's right about the first 15 min or so of the review where he explains a bit of the overall build and technology used.
> 
> i really liked the review, since it affirmed my opinion of the axe fx which is: it's simply ridiculously costly for what it is. it's like buying an Alienware or whatever 'hardcore gamer' PC for like three grands, knowing that the hardware used doesn't sum up to half of the price if you would buy the individual components (CPU, mobo, graphics card, ram) and build it yourself.
> 
> well, at the moment we don't have much of a choice since the hardware is coupled to the firmware it runs like with the pod or axefx. but the first standalone hardware units to run VSTs are now popping up and they cost SIGNIFICANTLY less (like for example the SM pro audio V-machine).
> 
> it won't be long until you'll be able to run VST amp sims like LePou's, Revalver, Amplitube, TSE and all your favorite impulse files using a 200-300$ external VST box. when this happens, then the Alienware vs homebrew PC analogy will probably also become more clear
> 
> 
> on a sidenote: i still really love my axefx standard  i bought it about 4 years ago for around 900&#8364; (used) before the hype got ridiculous. since then, the prices have kept beeing bumped, although from a production standpoint it works the other way around: Moore's law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> the axefx has somehow become the 'blackmachine' of digital guitar processing



I think used prices only really reflect public opinion rather than actual value.

I kinda disagree about all this overpriced stuff. If you went out and bought those components, processors, power supply and a metal box, you'd have the basis of a really terrible computer - not even the computer itself.

You're paying for the thousands of hours spent designing the entirely unique system, the patents, copyrights and licensing involved, the man hours spent building them, the dozens of amps he had to buy to model, the unique software and algorithms built to run the axe AND integrate those models as well as the hundreds of hours spent doing that, you're paying for the premises, the staff (everyone at fractal has to be able to survive ), the website, don't forget a portion of what you pay is tax, they continue to release updates, they created Axe EDIT, and frankly I'm not against them making enough profit that they keep going because I thoroughly enjoy their product.

Sure there's hype, but I think it's unfair to imply people who buy these things new are either a tool, bandwagonning, or under some misconception. My Axe has massively changed my perception of guitar amps, effects, tone and the necessity of lugging around gear. I know of nothing that I could use that would replace it, because I never liked pods or 11R despite the hours and hours I've spent with them. It's also half of my virtual recording studio.

To round it off, if I was giving Cliff Chase my hard earned £2000 and it was pure profit, I would still give it to him because for how much I use it, what I use it for, and what in my mind I'd need instead to replace it (the amps, pedals, mics, cabs), its worth it. I also don't think that somebody making money should affect the value of their product. Apple selling millions of laptops for £1500 shouldn't mean that 'they've had their share so everyone else should get it cheaper'.

I'm not saying anyone's being an ass or implying anything, this isn't aimed at anyone, but these are the thoughts that came across my mind when I watched the video. 

Seriously, I'm not aiming anything at anyone


----------



## MTech

th3m1ke said:


> I'm sure there is someone from here that is near by that would let you swing by and check it out


I have played on them, a few of my friends have them and even some of them only use it for effects as they say it sounds great but not as good as a real amp. Plus I've checked out a few of the artists rigs f not had to help them because their was malfunctioning at the time. The big complaint I got which is moot on new ones, is what a bitch it is to edit patches etc..but this was mainly an on the fly situation. He was talking about when you're playing a show and you need to edit you've gotta go through a maze of things to do it and save it and apparently if you change settings while playing it has digital scrolling unlike the Digitech or line6 pre's etc. I don't know if they made the new Axe FX II not have that issue or not?? The thing is though 99% of the bands don't have that issue or care because they're dialed in and just go do their thing...it's the big guys that have these issues cause you've got more room changes playing large venues compared to a smaller club every night. 

So don't get me wrong I really like them I'm just wondering what all has changed in these new ones, especially with the new software upgrade. Mainly because as soon as you guys posted the II was coming/out, which obviously was the initial run, every artist I have talked to has said the Ultra sounded better and the II sounded too digital. Most of these guys were on the big summer festivals like Mayhem so it wasn't like they were using crap sound systems to not have a feel, and some of them are "studio guru's" so to speak according to a lot of people on this site...though the studio guys seem to still like real amps and use Axe FX for effects. Devin Townsend LOVES his though and I love a lot of what he does.


----------



## Larrikin666

MTech said:


> I have played on them, a few of my friends have them and even some of them only use it for effects as they say it sounds great but not as good as a real amp. Plus I've checked out a few of the artists rigs f not had to help them because their was malfunctioning at the time. The big complaint I got which is moot on new ones, is what a bitch it is to edit patches etc..but this was mainly an on the fly situation. He was talking about when you're playing a show and you need to edit you've gotta go through a maze of things to do it and save it and apparently if you change settings while playing it has digital scrolling unlike the Digitech or line6 pre's etc. I don't know if they made the new Axe FX II not have that issue or not?? The thing is though 99% of the bands don't have that issue or care because they're dialed in and just go do their thing...it's the big guys that have these issues cause you've got more room changes playing large venues compared to a smaller club every night.
> 
> So don't get me wrong I really like them I'm just wondering what all has changed in these new ones, especially with the new software upgrade. Mainly because as soon as you guys posted the II was coming/out, which obviously was the initial run, every artist I have talked to has said the Ultra sounded better and the II sounded too digital. Most of these guys were on the big summer festivals like Mayhem so it wasn't like they were using crap sound systems to not have a feel, and some of them are "studio guru's" so to speak according to a lot of people on this site...though the studio guys seem to still like real amps and use Axe FX for effects. Devin Townsend LOVES his though and I love a lot of what he does.



There's definitely a learning curve when it comes to programming the units. I've had two years to get good at it though. I can edit patches almost as quickly as I can tweak an amp now. It's sort of a win/loss in that area. I'm probably never going to be able to tweak through the menu as quickly as I can turn various knobs on an amp. However, I shutter when I think about issues trying to set up quickly at shows when I ran my ENGL SE, G major, power conditioner, ISP ProrackG, and Kort DRT-2000. When I'd try to start playing and got no sound, I had to frantically search through my rig verifying cable connections, power cables, settings, etc. I've honestly never run into that since switch to my FRFR rig. I plug in two cables when I unzip my rack bag...done. I love it.


----------



## Rook

^That. I'm used to the Axe interface, and I have a bit of an ear for tone anyway so if I'm playing and I think 'hmm, that sounds a little loose and boomy', I know exactly what I need to change and i could probably do so without looking I know the system so well haha. No more plugging mesa into cab, into power, two FX loop cables, cable from guitar to pedalboard, to amp, patch cables, power all my pedals, footswitch cable, power conditioner, tuner. Now it's power for Axe, power for monitor, plug in Ground Control, Axe to monitor. If the footswitch doesn't work, it doesn't matter that much, I just run my co-guitarist's midi-thru into my head and change midi channel. If the monitor doesn't work I use one at the venue. If the one lead I use doesn't work I now have tonnes of spares lol. 

If the axe fails I'm screwed, but so would anyone be if their amp blew up haha, its not like you can plug your pedals into a cab and make do lol.

I'm yet to understand how something can sound too digital?! For something to sound digital, what, does it just pulse 1's and 0's or what? 

I am yet to try a 2, but people told me before I got my ultra they thought it'd be 'too digital' and every one of my friend that's tried it wants one, the ones that can afford to are buying them.


----------



## HighGain510

Still haven't had the chance to hear an Axe-II in person and my name got pulled like a month ago, my coupon is on hold currently (VERY thankful Cliff was cool enough to start offering that!). As soon as either a) I get my tax refund or b) I find a way to get my guitars paid by January I'm throwing my order down. It's been less than inspiring playing through a practice amp lately.  However, as of February my tenant is moving out so while this is a loss of revenue for me, it means I get back my first floor which = GUITAR ROOM AGAIN!  Thinking of going back to Axe -> VHT -> 2x12 cab setup as I LOVED that, if I save up enough maybe even getting two 1x12 Bogner cubes instead and running it stereo...


----------



## simulclass83

FUCK YEAH BOYS! 
Guess who's name came up on the waiting list! 
That's right! Signed up 8/5. 
The time will come soon!


----------



## xfilth

Am I dreaming? After 7 months and 7 days on the waiting list I get this:

"[FONT=&quot]Finally we have good news for you - your Axe-Fx II will be ready to ship next week. Please give me your address and I will send you an order confirmation and payment details. [/FONT]"


----------



## Aspiringmaestro

Just placed my order.


----------



## leonardo7

Question: If I have a patch I like on my Ultra, can I transfer just that one patch to my Axe Fx 2? And it will be the same patch but sound better cause its the Axe Fx 2?


----------



## Osorio

Need to save up so bad


----------



## Lorcan Ward

leonardo7 said:


> Question: If I have a patch I like on my Ultra, can I transfer just that one patch to my Axe Fx 2? And it will be the same patch but sound better cause its the Axe Fx 2?



Nope, all the amps are designed from the ground up with different controls/parameters.


----------



## gittarzann

leonardo7 said:


> Question: If I have a patch I like on my Ultra, can I transfer just that one patch to my Axe Fx 2? And it will be the same patch but sound better cause its the Axe Fx 2?


No, the patches are NOT interchangeable. I think you could spend the time copying the FX only block by block, and might be very close...but the amp tones will need to be dialed in on the II to your taste.


----------



## leonardo7

Thanks guys! I will just build the tone from the ground up, use the same blocks, set them to the same settings exactly, and go from there. Easy enough!


----------



## Hirschberger

Got my coupon in the email today! Stokeeeeed.


----------



## petereanima

So, got mine for 3 weeks now...can't decide if I keep it for homerecording purposes (where its reallyreallyreally an awesome piece of gear) or sell it...for live, I will stick to the Diezel. Tried the Axe live, direct/Axe only - was "good", but not nearly as good as my usual setup sounds, and its to much of a hassle, needs to much adjustements from venue to venue - time, I do not have.

In 4CM, it doesnt interact as I would like it to do as well...clearly, its not designed with 4CM as main-use.

Also, as I had one broken unit already (a buggy bastard, right out of the box, returned it after 1 day), I somehow cannot buil up "trust" to the Axe...


----------



## Sepultorture

petereanima said:


> So, got mine for 3 weeks now...can't decide if I keep it for homerecording purposes (where its reallyreallyreally an awesome piece of gear) or sell it...for live, I will stick to the Diezel. Tried the Axe live, direct/Axe only - was "good", but not nearly as good as my usual setup sounds, and its to much of a hassle, needs to much adjustements from venue to venue - time, I do not have.
> 
> In 4CM, it doesnt interact as I would like it to do as well...clearly, its not designed with 4CM as main-use.
> 
> Also, as I had one broken unit already (a buggy bastard, right out of the box, returned it after 1 day), I somehow cannot buil up "trust" to the Axe...



christ i wish i had money right nwo, stuff like this makes me wanna harass the shit out of you until you give it to me, i really want one of these for home studio use


----------



## petereanima

Sepultorture said:


> christ i wish i had money right nwo, stuff like this makes me wanna harass the shit out of you until you give it to me, i really want one of these for home studio use



come at me bro!


----------



## ralphy1976

petereanima said:


> So, got mine for 3 weeks now...can't decide if I keep it for homerecording purposes (where its reallyreallyreally an awesome piece of gear) or sell it...for live, I will stick to the Diezel. Tried the Axe live, direct/Axe only - was "good", but not nearly as good as my usual setup sounds, and its to much of a hassle, needs to much adjustements from venue to venue - time, I do not have.
> 
> In 4CM, it doesnt interact as I would like it to do as well...clearly, its not designed with 4CM as main-use.
> 
> Also, as I had one broken unit already (a buggy bastard, right out of the box, returned it after 1 day), I somehow cannot buil up "trust" to the Axe...



wanna T7?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

leonardo7 said:


> Question: If I have a patch I like on my Ultra, can I transfer just that one patch to my Axe Fx 2? And it will be the same patch but sound better cause its the Axe Fx 2?



You better not order an AFX2, knowing you it will arrive in the australian version with all the componants made upside down or some weird shit you didnt ask for


----------



## petereanima

ralphy1976 said:


> wanna T7?



I really feel a bit tempted hahaha...

but as said, I need a few more weeks (months?) to really try everything out. When I ordreed it (10 months ago. :-/ ), I had shitloads of time, a big pile of recording-work - it would have reached me at a much better time back then..since I have it, I had hardly really time to spend with the unit...but even the moments when I had time, I had no "desire" to fiddle around with it, no shit, I just plugged straight into the POD instead..

(how much people must hate me right now....)


----------



## ralphy1976

it just shows that you are not a fanboi!!!


----------



## xfilth

Hey what the ****. I ordered some chocolates, and I get this huge black box with them :| Lame


----------



## ralphy1976

personally i find unacceptable to have some random stuff on top of the Axe-Fx..that is NOT on!!!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Finally arrived, next time I won't put my name on a fuckin waiting list again and I'll buy it used pronto.


----------



## Sepultorture

sadly the AFX 2 won't be going used for a decent price for some time, and decent meaning for the average $2200 price.

if and when i got the dough and one does go on sale for $2200, i will jump all over it


----------



## themike

Glad to see some of our European friends are getting their II's!


----------



## Animus

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Finally arrived, next time I won't put my name on a fuckin waiting list again and I'll buy it used pronto.




anal reenive much? ;-)


----------



## Slamp

th3m1ke said:


> Glad to see some of our European friends are getting their II's!



Been on the waiting list since the day they announced the II in may now, got an e-mail over a month ago saying it will "soon" be ready for me

oh well, i have my ultra while i wait


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Animus said:


> anal reenive much? ;-)



I'm afraid yes


----------



## fortyfourcaliber

Analog > Digital

...until Axe FX III!


----------



## simulclass83

Just placed my order. The wait is killing me. Sad part is I won't be able to play it until I get a power amp. Any suggestions for cheap tube power amps? 

OR 

Should I sell my cab and go FRFR?
If so, recommendations?


----------



## Hirschberger

Anyone wanna tell me how long it took for them to receive their AxeFX II upon ordering it? I'm moving out in a few weeks and want to make sure I can order it now and have it arrive before I leave.


----------



## petereanima

BTW: Firmware 4.00 is up

Axe-Fx II Firmware Version 4.00 Up - Page 6

"Added &#8220;FAS 6160&#8221; model. This model is based on the PVH 6160 model but more open and less fizzy than the original amp. Also, a virtual choke has replaced the resistor found on the original&#8217;s power supply filter. This results in a bouncier feel."

I will definitely try this one out tonight.


----------



## themike

Hirschberger said:


> Anyone wanna tell me how long it took for them to receive their AxeFX II upon ordering it? I'm moving out in a few weeks and want to make sure I can order it now and have it arrive before I leave.



There's really no way to guarantee it although the waitlist is moving very quick and coming to the end.


----------



## Koop

th3m1ke said:


> There's really no way to guarantee it although the waitlist is moving very quick and coming to the end.



That's good to hear. I just put myself on the list today. I'm so excited!


----------



## Andromalia

th3m1ke said:


> There's really no way to guarantee it although the waitlist is moving very quick and coming to the end.



Not for us europeans.


----------



## Rook

^I've only been waiting three months thus far, still trying to be optimistic.

If I have my 2 by v6.0, I'll be happy.


----------



## Hirschberger

th3m1ke said:


> There's really no way to guarantee it although the waitlist is moving very quick and coming to the end.



Oh no, i understand that. Let me clarify. I received my coupon already, and can order it whenever I want. However, since I'm moving out in a little while, I was just curious to see how long it took other people to receive their AxeFX II upon paying and completing their order. I know there's variables, but I was just looking for an estimate or whatever.


----------



## Sepultorture

As the european situation has never been the brightest, what with the far more than it should be price and waiting forever to get units in, even with the ultras and standards. there will be a backlog for some time, and i really hope not, but seeing as the units are starting to ship and fast, hopefully in the not too distant future we can start seeing these go for $2200 on their site with no need for a list. how long that will take is anyones guess, but that's probably when i will be able to buy one and have the money for it


----------



## bey0ndreaz0n

May = Put on the waiting list
Dec 28th = Finally delivered!

Not only that but Sussi from G66 put a nice box of Lindt chocolates in the axe fx box....nice.

I took the plunge and bought it, and so far I think it's the best purchase I've ever done! This thing needs to come with a warning, for your fingertips hurting from not being able to stop playing!

Plus the guys at G66 updated to the latest firmware (v3) before they sent it, and there's already been 2 updates since!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^Congrats!!!! Mine should arrive sometime in january.


----------



## kmanick

I picked up mine on Tuesday with a the MFC floorboard.
So far it's been an up and down type of thing. 
Big learning curve with this thing, but I'm starting to get more comfortable with it.
The latest Rect Orange and Red models sound amazing, as does the new FAS 6160
and the JVM model.
I've actually been having more fun with the lower gain models, suddenly I'm bluesing out. I haven't owned a "Marshall" type of amp in years.The Plexi models and the Cornford are a blast to fool around with.
I'm waiting for my powered monitors to come before I really dig in and start making my patches. I have a mesa 50/50 that I've been runining otu to my recto 2X12 and it sounds really good but it is giving every model a bit of a "Mesa" flavor, so while the Recto and Mark Models sound great the other models all sound somewhat "Mesa".
the JVM thru Greenbacks just doesn't sound right thru a Mesa power amp and a Recto cab 
oh my wait list time was just about 6 months.


----------



## Sepultorture

WELL FUCK IT

i was gunna go line 6 hd pro a a stop gap while i save for the axe 2, but screw it, after i buy my new studio monitors i am in full saving mode for the AXE FX 2


----------



## Hirschberger

I finally ordered it! Now we play the waiting game...


----------



## simulclass83

Mine arrived today. Will wait till tomorrow when I get monitors to let you guys know what I think .


----------



## Rook

^what monitors?


----------



## simulclass83

Fun111 said:


> ^what monitors?


Dynaudio BM 5A MKII's. 
I'm picking them up Tuesday.


----------



## electricred

Anybody have some cool patches to share? I've been trying to get in the ballpark of the Dying Fetus Descend Into Depravity sound, but I'm not even getting close. I haven't had this too long. I can get it to sound great, but I haven't found the recipe that really it THE ONE for me.


----------



## Rook

simulclass83 said:


> Dynaudio BM 5A MKII's.
> I'm picking them up Tuesday.



Nice! You gonna use any stage type monitoring with it at some point? Those Dynaudios are apparently incredible, I've never had the pleasure myself.


----------



## simulclass83

Fun111 said:


> Nice! You gonna use any stage type monitoring with it at some point? Those Dynaudios are apparently incredible, I've never had the pleasure myself.



Right now I'm running it through a Peavey PV-4C (picked up at GC for $130) and a 4x12 Mesa. It sounds incredible, I couldnt imagine what it would sound like through a high end power amp! I will definitely let you know what I think of the Dynaudio's, although I've only had the Axe FX for under a week, and have no previous experience with studio monitors.

Could I hook up my computer to the BM5A's along with the Axe FX at the same time? If so, do you know how?


----------



## bey0ndreaz0n

simulclass83 said:


> Could I hook up my computer to the BM5A's along with the Axe FX at the same time? If so, do you know how?


 

Yes you can via USB. Just install the usb drivers from the fractal website under the support section, then once installed select then Axe FX ASIO driver on your pc/mac. You should then get the audio from your pc routed directly to outs 1+2 unprocessed, and mixed with your processed guitar sound.

I have BM5 passive monitors and it sounds great, especially the big stereo delay guitar pad like patches!


----------



## themike

electricred said:


> Anybody have some cool patches to share? I've been trying to get in the ballpark of the Dying Fetus Descend Into Depravity sound, but I'm not even getting close. I haven't had this too long. I can get it to sound great, but I haven't found the recipe that really it THE ONE for me.


 

FAS Modern or PVH model with the gain on 8-10, mids near 1 and treble near 8 with an overdrive in front? 

....no seriously, try that. John scoops his mids for that saturated sound!


----------



## Rook

Anybody know if the warranties are transferable?

Put this way, there are a couple on ebay UK that aren't silly money, about what you'd pay new, that are the old 'just got it, don't want it, still boxed up blah blah blah' story... If I get one and there's a problem, I can't see Fractal sitting there while a 2 month old unit goes wrong.... Or would they?

I'm not worried to be honest, more interested than anything.


----------



## themike

Fun111 said:


> Anybody know if the warranties are transferable?
> 
> Put this way, there are a couple on ebay UK that aren't silly money, about what you'd pay new, that are the old 'just got it, don't want it, still boxed up blah blah blah' story... If I get one and there's a problem, I can't see Fractal sitting there while a 2 month old unit goes wrong.... Or would they?
> 
> I'm not worried to be honest, more interested than anything.


 
Unless you are the original owner, Fractal will *not* do warranty work. I ordered through Tone Merchants here in the US which is their authorized dealer, and even as an original purchaser they made me make replacement arrangements through Tone Merchants and not them directly. 

With that being said, I have heard stories of them taking the item in and if it is a minor issue fixing it for no charge so I think severity would be the determining factor. They do cross reference serial numbers with names/email addresses though - especially with the AxeFX II's.


----------



## simulclass83

bey0ndreaz0n said:


> Yes you can via USB. Just install the usb drivers from the fractal website under the support section, then once installed select then Axe FX ASIO driver on your pc/mac. You should then get the audio from your pc routed directly to outs 1+2 unprocessed, and mixed with your processed guitar sound.
> 
> I have BM5 passive monitors and it sounds great, especially the big stereo delay guitar pad like patches!


I'm a bit confused. I have the drivers already. 
Here's where I'm a bit in the dark:

"...select then Axe FX ASIO driver on your pc/mac. You should then get the audio from your pc routed directly to outs 1+2 unprocessed, and mixed with your processed guitar sound."

Do you mean this?






If so, then when you say " You should then get the audio from your pc routed directly to outs 1+2 unprocessed, and mixed with your processed guitar sound," do you mean it does it automatically? So I don't have to mess around in the Axe FX at all?


EDIT: Figured it out, these monitors sound awesome with music. (And by awesome I mean CLEAR, TIGHT, and LOUD)

PS: The guy who I bought these from on eBay gave me 1 BM5A and 1 BM5A MKII so while I get this sorted out the review with the Axe FX will have to wait.


----------



## Rook

th3m1ke said:


> Unless you are the original owner, Fractal will *not* do warranty work. I ordered through Tone Merchants here in the US which is their authorized dealer, and even as an original purchaser they made me make replacement arrangements through Tone Merchants and not them directly.
> 
> With that being said, I have heard stories of them taking the item in and if it is a minor issue fixing it for no charge so I think severity would be the determining factor. They do cross reference serial numbers with names/email addresses though - especially with the AxeFX II's.



Basically what I expected


----------



## kmanick

Pm-ed I'm trying to figure this out for my self right now as well with my II using the USB connection.





simulclass83 said:


> I'm a bit confused. I have the drivers already.
> Here's where I'm a bit in the dark:
> 
> "...select then Axe FX ASIO driver on your pc/mac. You should then get the audio from your pc routed directly to outs 1+2 unprocessed, and mixed with your processed guitar sound."
> 
> Do you mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, then when you say " You should then get the audio from your pc routed directly to outs 1+2 unprocessed, and mixed with your processed guitar sound," do you mean it does it automatically? So I don't have to mess around in the Axe FX at all?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Figured it out, these monitors sound awesome with music. (And by awesome I mean CLEAR, TIGHT, and LOUD)
> 
> PS: The guy who I bought these from on eBay gave me 1 BM5A and 1 BM5A MKII so while I get this sorted out the review with the Axe FX will have to wait.


----------



## bey0ndreaz0n

kmanick said:


> Pm-ed I'm trying to figure this out for my self right now as well with my II using the USB connection.


 
Yep the picture *simulclass83 *posted is right. You're just telling the computer that you want to use the axe fx as your soundcard.

Then on the axe fx, the default setting is right, but if not just make sure it's: IO>MAIN INPUT SOURCE>ANALOG IN 1

This is telling the axe fx to process you're analog input (ie:your guitar, or whatever you have plugged in the back in INPUT 1), leaving the USB audio (sound from your pc) bypassing the axe fx grid processing. If this is set to USB then it will process audio from your computer instead, which you don't want...unless you're re-amping ofcourse!


----------



## kmanick

yup looks like this will work out perfectly for how I want to use it.
Now to see if there is any difference when recording using the USB interface and when using an outside separate audio interface.
One of the reasons I really wan tto avoid uing the M-audio mobile Pre I have is that everytime I fire up Reaper I get this Errror
"Asio Error your sample rate is not suported by your current Asio Drivers") and I have to do a bunch of annoying little shit to get it to work.
The Axe II ASIO driver seems to behave a lot better.
Will be testing all options over the next several days.


----------



## petereanima

I have just yesterday tried recording via AxeII USB as interface direct, and than the Axe II via XLR to the old audiointerface...the difference is less than one would expect, but big enough for me not to use another interface anymore. Seems like I finally oufnd a use for the Axe II...its staying in the recording rig. Live, I will stick to my amp.


----------



## bey0ndreaz0n

kmanick said:


> One of the reasons I really wan tto avoid uing the M-audio mobile Pre I have is that everytime I fire up Reaper I get this Errror
> "Asio Error your sample rate is not suported by your current Asio Drivers") and I have to do a bunch of annoying little shit to get it to work.
> The Axe II ASIO driver seems to behave a lot better.
> Will be testing all options over the next several days.


 
Yep this is kind of where I'm at now. I use Cubase with a fireface 800, and all my projects are set to 44.1. As far as i can see the Axe 2 ASIO driver only supports 48khz, so I get the same error message as you when I switch to the Axe driver and load up an old project. It just means that if I want to track more guitars in these old projects I'm gonna have to convert everything to 48k.

I was thinking about trying out using just the Axe, to monitor and track with from now on, it's definately convenient being able to record the dry signal as well. Only little hitch is that the latency is pretty bad, which makes working with soft synths and superior drummer awful. I tried to take the buffer size down, only to 512 and it throws up an error message warning that it needs more bandwidth for streaming 48k. I'm gonna give it a go though and see how it behaves, although I'll be expecting some pops and clicks maybe.
If it doesn't work so well (as a main soundcard) then may have to switch back to the fireface after tracking.

Have also tried re-amping, but not through USB. Reason being I wanted to have Cubase playing on a loop, and hear the main track unprocessed, and with my dry guitar being re-amped _at the same time_, so I could tweak the patch to fit the exisiting mix. But seen as you only have one set of inputs into the Axe via USB, everything from Cubase would be re-amped. I supose maybe you could experiment with panning the mix the left and the dry guitar to the right.......
In the end I just decided to go old school (analog) to keep it simple and just used one of the fireface outs for the dry guitar and used the main outs of the axe for the re-amp, worked great! 

Has anyone ever had their computer lock up while having their sequencer open and using Axe Edit at the same time?


----------



## Andromalia

New wave incoming for Europe and I happen to be in it. \o/
FYI I ordered something like 2 or 3 days after the annoucement.


----------



## spattergrind

Just got my coupon!!! STOKED. Going to order after class haha.
Just ordered some Yamaha HS50m's for mixing and now this. Shit, I'm going to be broke for awhile.


----------



## MetalThrasher

I just put my name on the waiting list today. How long will it take before I get the coupon to order one? Also, I have a question about what to use to power it. I was planning on just getting a PA speaker for it. I would like to have a good amount of power to keep up with a loud drummer but then be able to play it late nights at a reasonable level. I have heard that the Mackie 1221 I believe was the ticket. I don't mind getting one but they are $800 and I don't gig or anything. Can I get a decent pa for $400 or less. What do you recommend? Just keep in mind that I like having a good sound and it needs to keep up with my loud drummer in the mix.


----------



## Entombthemachin

Ordered mine today!


----------



## mikemueller2112

MetalThrasher said:


> I just put my name on the waiting list today. How long will it take before I get the coupon to order one? Also, I have a question about what to use to power it. I was planning on just getting a PA speaker for it. I would like to have a good amount of power to keep up with a loud drummer but then be able to play it late nights at a reasonable level. I have heard that the Mackie 1221 I believe was the ticket. I don't mind getting one but they are $800 and I don't gig or anything. Can I get a decent pa for $400 or less. What do you recommend? Just keep in mind that I like having a good sound and it needs to keep up with my loud drummer in the mix.



Well do you have a speaker cab already? An alternative would be to get a power amp (solid state or tube) and run it through the guitar speakers. The appeal of the Mackies and other FRFR (Full Range Flat Response) is that you can get the most of the Axe-Fx that way (ie, power amp, cab sims) as you don't have to worry about the "colour" of the power amp you're using or the speakers in your guitar cab. That, and they are much more portable.


----------



## Metalus

I put my name on the waiting list a few days ago as well. Anybody have any idea how long the wait usually is?


----------



## Rook

I got on the EU waiting list last October, heard nothing, was told 4 months... (I bought another one already haha)

My friend got on the US waiting list in december and his coupon came through last week.

Most irritating.


----------



## Koop

Metalus said:


> I put my name on the waiting list a few days ago as well. Anybody have any idea how long the wait usually is?



Keep watch of this thread The waiting list thread - Page 328

They're moving though November now. Not much longer for me, I put myself on In december


----------

